# Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

*Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Gestern wurde in Rußland der Awangard-Gleiter in Dienst gestellt. Die Waffe kann mit verschiedenen Trägerraketen in die Atmosphäre befördert werden. Sie erreicht eine 27-fache Schallgeschwindigkeit und widersteht Temperaturen von bis zu 2000 Grad. Dabei kann sie scharfe Manöver vollführen um der Raketenabwehr zu entgehen. Sie kann Atombomben mit einer Sprengkraft von zwei Megatonnen befördern.
Dabei ist Awangard quasi der große Bruder der bereits seit 2018 im Dienst befindlichen Kinzhal-Rakete, die von Flugzeugen wie der Mig-31 getragen wird, 10-fache Schallgeschwindigkeit erreicht und in der Lage ist, land- und seegestützte Ziele mit atomaren und konventionellen Sprengköpfen zu bekämpfen. 
Rußlands Präsident Putin verglich die Indienststellung mit dem Erfolg des ersten Satelliten, der 1957 von der Sowjetunion ins All befördert wurde.

New Russian weapon can travel 27 times the speed of sound


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Wenn Russland die Kohle für so ein Blödsinn und generell für ihre Großmachtträume mal lieber in sinnvolle Wirtschaftsprojekte, Armutsbekämpfung, ökologische Projekte, Korruptionsbekämpfung etc. investieren würde, dann wäre dem Land auf lange Sicht mit Sicherheit besser gedient.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Die neue Waffe dient der Aufrechterhaltung der atomaren Abschreckung.

Putin Warns Russia Will Respond to NATO Missile Shield | Military.com

If attacked, Russia will use its nuclear weapons - Putin


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Ach so. Beide Seiten haben ja nicht bereits genug Müll rumfahren und -schwimmen um sich gegenseitig abzuschrecken. Stimmt, da braucht es auch noch "Hyperschallwaffen". Das ergibt Sinn.  Das ist alles komplett geisteskrank. Wenn irgendwann jemand "den roten Knopf" drückt, dann hat sich das Thema eh erledigt und wir können wieder auf dem Stand von vor ein paar hundert Jahren anfangen. Zuzüglich der Einschränkungen, die solche Waffen für die nächsten 100ten Generationen mit sich bringen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Wenn die Amis merken, daß sie mit ihrem Raketenschild russische Raketen aufhalten können, dann werden sie früher oder später den roten Knopf drücken. So einfach ist das. Und die neuen Waffen machen das halt vorerst unmöglich. Insofern ist Awangard in unserem Interesse.
Der ganze neue Eiserne Vorhang geht zu Lasten der EU und Rußland, die Amis, die ihn angezettelt haben, lachen.

Jetzt kann sich Europa nicht verteidigen, sagt Merkel und wir bräuchten die Amis dazu. Und warum ist das so??? Daß wir mit Rußland befreundet sein könnten, hat sie vergessen zu erwähnen. Ohne die NATO entfallen die Bedrohungen, gegen die sich Merkel allein nicht verteidigen kann.


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Naja Kollege, die osteuropäischen Staaten fühlen sich schon zu Recht bedroht, immerhin ist Russland ja in Teile von der Ukraine einmarschiert und hat diese eben mal annektiert. Genau wie Russland in jüngster Vergangenheit einfach Attentate in Deutschland und England ausführen lässt (Skripal, Sokolov) und damit eklatant die Souveränität dieser Staaten verletzt. Also viel mehr international daneben benehmen kann man sich nicht. Und das tut definitiv kein "Freund der EU" sondern eher ein Staat der glaubt sich alles leisten zu können.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Zwar ist Rußland auf der Krim einmarschiert aber erst nach dem illegalen Naziputsch, der die demokratisch gewählte Regierung der Ukraine entmachtet hat. Die Krim wird vornehmlich von Russisch-stämmigen bewohnt.
Die ganzen Attentate können auch verübt worden sein, um Rußland zu dekreditieren.
Alleine Behauptungen, die dann zu Konsequenzen führen, wie jüngst in Berlin, stehen in krassem Widerspruch zum Rechtsstaat, den unser "Wertewesten" ja so hochhält.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Jetzt wird es richtig albern.


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Hypersonic-Raketen sind nicht nur in der Lage Atomsprengköpfe zu tragen.

Sie sind auch mit konventionellen Mitteln wie Anti-Missile-Miniguns oder den bisher experimentellen Abwehrlasern und erst recht nicht mit Systemen wie Patriots und selbst Israels Iron Dome zuverlässig zu bekämpfen.

Die allergrößte Gefahr ergibt sich hier für die USA. Deren neue Flugzeugträger kosten bis zu 10 Milliarden Dollar pro Stück und die sind nahezu hilflos gegen Hyperschall-Raketen. Für den militärisch-industriellen Komplex ist das ein gefundenes Fressen. Der orange Trottel hat schon die Space Force gegründet („To Insanity and Beyond“), die Schergen im Verteidigungsministerium werden sicher demnächst die alten Pläne zu SDI raus kramen, um auf die Bedrohung zu reagieren... und wieder mal zig Milliarden Dollar einsacken.

Strategic Defense Initiative – Wikipedia


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zwar ist Rußland auf der Krim einmarschiert aber erst nach dem illegalen Naziputsch, der die demokratisch gewählte Regierung der Ukraine entmachtet hat. Die Krim wird vornehmlich von Russisch-stämmigen bewohnt.
> Die ganzen Attentate können auch verübt worden sein, um Rußland zu dekreditieren.
> Alleine Behauptungen, die dann zu Konsequenzen führen, wie jüngst in Berlin, stehen in krassem Widerspruch zum Rechtsstaat, den unser "Wertewesten" ja so hochhält.



Ahahahah. Junge zieh mal dein Aluhut aus und seh den Tatsachen ins Auge. Die Beweise sind so eindeutig da muss man schon unfassbar verblendet sein um das nicht anzuerkennen.

Und nein ich kann nicht einfach in ein anderes Land einmarschieren, weil die Bevölkerung von irgendwas "stämmig" ist. Deutschland kann auch nicht einfach den Elsass annektieren,  weil da viele deutschstämmige leben-


----------



## Slezer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Find ich gut das die Russen so etwas haben. Die Amis haben 649 Mrd $ ausgegeben in 2018 und sind in mehr Länder einmarschiert als jedes anderes Land in den letzten 50 Jahren und alle schreien jippie. 

Die Russen dürfen so ein Spielzeug meiner Meinung nach gerne besitzen. Müssen sich ja wehren können falls mal was ist


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Bei nuklearer Abschreckung ging es nie darum, ob es möglich ist, gegnerische Raketen abzuwehren oder eigene an der bestehenden Abwehr vorbei zu bekommen, das dient nur zur Schadensminimierung in einem begrenzten Schlagabtausch.

Den gibt es aber nicht, wenn Kernwaffen zum Einsatz kommen. In dem Moment, in dem Raketen aus Russland unterwegs in die USA sind oder aus den USA unterwegs nach Russland, wird der Gegenschlag ausgelöst.
Schnellere Trägersysteme zu haben sorgt nur dafür, dass man dem Gegner etwas länger beim Verglühen zuschauen kann, bevor es bei einem selbst rummst.
Und der Raketenschild war noch nie in der Lage, bisherige Interkontinentalraketen zuverlässig abzufangen.

Beide Systeme haben einen allenfalls spärlichen strategischen oder taktischen Nutzen und dienen nur zur Provokation bzw. Düpierung, so nach dem Motto "Schau mal, was wir gebaut haben; das habt ihr nicht, ällerbätsch!"


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis merken, daß sie mit ihrem Raketenschild russische Raketen aufhalten können, dann werden sie früher oder später den roten Knopf drücken.



Zieh den Aluhut noch tiefer in die Stirn.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Und deswegen waren die Russen auch im aktuellen COD wiedermal die Bösewichte.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und Waffen haben noch nie Frieden verursacht.



Atomwaffen tun das seit 1945 ziemlich zuverlässig.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Atomwaffen tun das seit 1945 ziemlich zuverlässig.



Genau. Wenn es auf der Erde kein Wasser gäbe, könnten die Menschen nicht schwimmen lernen und ganz viele müssten ertrinken. 

Kernwaffen erreichen, sofern es ein Gleichgewicht des Scheckens gibt, genau eines: Sie werden nicht eingesetzt.
An konventionellen Konflikten hingegen herrschte seit 1945 kein Mangel. Auch die zwischen den Supermächten wurden lediglich auf Stellvertreter ausgelagert.

Frieden sieht anders aus.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Das Land des Rußes.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Das Land des Rußes.


Nein, der Kiewer Rus, aber gut ... .


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Atomwaffen tun das seit 1945 ziemlich  zuverlässig.


Frag mal die Leute aus Hiroshima und Nagasaki.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Wenn wir jetzt mal die beiden Weltkriege heranziehen, haben Kernwaffen den Konflikt gut verhindert.
Es gab seit 1945 nur Stellvertreterkriege, keine offenen Kriege zwischen Groß-/Supermächten. Was die Dimension an Todesopfern in einem Krieg zwischen NATO und Warschauer Pakt ohne Kernwaffen zur Zeit des kalten Krieges angeht, sollte die Sache klar sein. Das wären zweifellos mehr als im 2. Weltkrieg gewesen und hätte sicherlich auch länger gedauert. Russland war fast nicht einzunehmen und Amerika wird durch Ozeane geschützt, selbst wenn eine Seite ins Hintertreffen gerät, wäre kein Ende in Sicht. 
Genau das wird seither durch nukleare Abschreckung verhindert. Man greift einfach keine Atommacht an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt mal die beiden Weltkriege heranziehen, haben Kernwaffen den Konflikt gut verhindert.


 Du haust uns hier die Taschen voll.
Welche Atomwaffen gab es denn im 1. Weltkrieg?




Sinusspass schrieb:


> selbst wenn eine Seite ins Hintertreffen gerät, wäre kein Ende in Sicht. .


 Doch, das Ende der Menschheit wäre in Sicht.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Genau das wird seither durch nukleare Abschreckung verhindert.


 Schönes MIK-Märchen.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Man greift einfach keine Atommacht an.


 Wir waren des öfteren ganz nah dran.
Nur durch zufällige Ereignisse haben wir den kalten Krieg ohne heiße Phase überlebt (Vogelschwarmradarechos, *Able Archer* 1983,  ... ).


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Es gab durchaus Planspiele von beiden Seiten einfach anzugreifen da die andere Seite es ja nicht wagen würde Atomwaffen einzusetzen. Die Warheit War, man hatte auch die Schnauze voll vom Krieg und der kalte Krieg hatte die Welt gespalten.

In 2 Großmächte so man mitmachen konnte oder unterging. Was meint ihr wohl wieso der Druck auf Mitteleuropa so zunahm schnellstmöglich zusammen zu arbeiten?


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Die Planspiele waren eindeutig und die USA sind durch Spionage in den Besitz der SU-Pläne gekommen.

1. Konfrontation (natürlich) seitens des Westens über polnischem oder baltischem Luftraum, analog zur U2.

2. Einrücken der NATO in die DDR (wobei die Verteidigung des Luftraums durch den Warschauer Pakt als Entschuldigung dient.)

3. Kämpfe in der DDR. Die in Mannstärke überlegene Sowjetarmee mit einem deutlichen Panzerübergewicht drängt die NATO bis zum Rhein zurück.

4. Die USA sendet Entsatztruppen und drängt die SU zurück bis zur Deutsch-Deutschen Grenze.

5. Beide Seiten setzen atomare Artillerie-Granaten im Unterkilotonnen-Bereich ein.

6. Beide Seiten setzen atomare Bomben durch Jagdbomber im Kilotonnen-Bereich ein.

7. Deutschland (BRD und DDR) werden zur AOZ - zur Atomaren OpferZone.

8. Thermonuklearer Vergeltungskrieg durch Atomwaffen im zweistelligen Kilotonnen (Hiroshima) bis mehrfachen Megatonnen-Bereich mit vollständiger Vernichtung aller NATO und Warschauer Pakt-Städte mit über 100.000 Einwohnern.

9. Totaler Krieg anderer Nuklearstaaten, weil sowieso alles im Arsch sein wird durch mehrere Jahrzehnte nuklearen Winter und es keine Rolle mehr spielt, weil sowieso alle gef!ckt sind.

10. Die Menschheit baut alles wieder neu auf. Tatsächlich interessant ist, selbst die 12k bis 14k Sprengköpfe würden die Menschheit nicht auslöschen. In die Steinzeit bomben, ja. Aber nicht auslöschen.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du haust uns hier die Taschen voll.
> Welche Atomwaffen gab es denn im 1. Weltkrieg?



Keine, wie viele funktionstüchtige gab es denn vor Sommer ´45? Sobald es Kernwaffen gab, hat Japan ziemlich schnell kapituliert, sonst wäre es wohl noch zur Invasion der Hauptinseln gekommen und der Krieg hätte gut und gerne ein halbes-ganzes Jahr länger gedauert, da nach Nagasaki der japanischen Führung recht schnell klar wurde, dass die USA jede Stadt völlig zerstören könnten.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, das Ende der Menschheit wäre in Sicht.



Wie gesagt, angenommen beide Seiten hätten keine gehabt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schönes MIK-Märchen.



Warum soll es anders sein? Üblicherweise greift man als absehbarer Verlierer nicht an, außer man will sterben.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir waren des öfteren ganz nah dran.
> Nur durch zufällige Ereignisse haben wir den kalten Krieg ohne heiße Phase überlebt (Vogelschwarmradarechos, *Able Archer* 1983,  ... ).



Nur dass es dazu nicht gekommen ist, eben weil man im Angesicht feindlicher Kernwaffen doch etwas mehr Zurückhaltung hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 10. Die Menschheit baut alles wieder neu auf. Tatsächlich interessant ist, selbst die 12k bis 14k Sprengköpfe würden die Menschheit nicht auslöschen. In die Steinzeit bomben, ja.


Und wie lange ist die Steinzeit jetzt her?


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wie lange ist die Steinzeit jetzt her?



Steinzeit bedeutet hier die Abwesenheit höherer Technologie. Keine Microchips und Satelliten-Kommunikation, Transistoren usw. Steinzeit im Wortsinn würde bedeuten, moderne Menschen und somit Überlebende des Atomkriegs würde die Fähigkeit zu Schrift, komplexer Sprache und technologischen Grundfertigkeiten verlieren. Zum Beispiel zur Konstruktionsfähigkeit und Verständnis des Rads. Dem wäre natürlich nicht so. Vor allem wenn man den Homo sapiens sapiens als Co-Evolution zu den Steinzeit-Hominiden als Vorfahren anerkennt.

Aber ich bin Dir gern behilflich, solche Dinge zu verstehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Technologische Entwicklungen gehen nicht einfach so verloren, paar Jahrzehnte nuklearer Winter würden nicht reichen, paar Jahrhunderte schon eher, aber solange irgendwelche Menschen übrig bleiben, wird zumindest rudimentäre Technologie übrig bleiben, man würde sich vielleicht ins Mittelalter zurückkatapultieren, das wars dann aber auch. Sowas riskiert natürlich niemand, das eigene Land ist mit Sicherheit verloren. Und damit wären wir wieder am Anfang angekommen, Atomwaffen sichern Frieden zwischen Groß- und Supermächten.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Jup, klingt logisch. Deswegen wissen wir auch, wie die Pyramiden gebaut wurden oder sind völlig unbeeindruckt, wenn in vielen ehemals römischen Städten bei Aushub-Arbeiten Dinge zu Tage treten, von denen nach 1.000 Jahren kein Schwanz mehr was gewusst hat. /Sarkasmus

Vergiß dieses Denken. Zivilisation und Wissen sind nur eine ganz dünne Decke, die über der Anarchie unseres Reptiliengehirns liegt.

„A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals, and you know it!
1,500 years ago, everybody knew that the Earth was the center of the universe. 500 years ago, everybody knew that the Earth was flat. And 15 minutes ago, you knew that humans were alone on this planet. Imagine what you'll know tomorrow.“

Agent K (Tommy Lee Jones und Ronald Nitschke als Synchronsprecher haben die Zeilen perfekt rübergebracht.)

Nicht umsonst sind die nachweisbar stabilsten Datenträger nicht irgendwelche DVDs oder Kristallspeicher, sondern simple Höhlenmalereien.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Ja, und Dinge, die Jahrhunderte bis Jahrtausende überdauern können, werden das auch tun. Gesetzesbücher und High-Tech werden sicher recht schnell verschwinden, dass man Haare zu Stoff verarbeiten kann oder heißes Metall leichter bearbeiten kann wird wohl kaum so schnell verschwinden, völlig zurück zur Höhle geht es nicht. 
Ein weiterer Punkt, auch wenn im Bauwesen im Laufe der Zeit einiges verloren ging, da es nicht genutzt wurde, sind militärische Innovationen so gut wie nie verloren gegangen. Natürlich weiß man heutzutage nicht mehr, wie genau z.B. römische Gladii in Massen gefertigt wurden oder hat viel über antike Kriegsführung vergessen, aber das liegt daran, dass das heutige System weitaus effizienter als römische Legionen ist. Also von daher, Waffen und deren Herstellung werden Technologie ausreichend am Leben halten, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Abseits davon werden Sprache und irgendeine Gesellschaftsform schon erhalten bleiben, Menschen neigen nunmal zum Zusammenleben. Am Ende marschieren vielleicht wieder Legionen unter dem Befehl ihres Imperators, aber die Menschen bleiben erhalten.

Um jetzt wieder Richtung Thema zu gehen, die Zukunft eines Atomkrieges ist ungewiss, das einzig Sichere ist der Untergang des eigenen Staates, daher riskiert niemand sowas.
Gerade dieses Patt ist es, was einen Kampf der Atommächte gegeneinander effektiv seit Jahrzehnten verhindert und Konflikte auf weitaus weniger gravierende Stellvertreterkriege verlagert.
Die große Schwachstelle dieser Abschreckung ist aber die Sicherstellung der Vernichtung des Gegners, sprich Raketenabwehreinrichtungen. Sobald eine soweit funktioniert, dass das Risiko der eigenen Auslösung verringert wird, steigt das Risiko des Atomkriegs, man hat ja bessere Chancen auf ein Überleben und damit den Sieg als der Gegner.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Hat eigentlich irgendwo mal irgendwer ausgerechnet, wieviel Arbeitszeit (Mannstunden) bzw. Geld und Ressourcen der dusselige Mensch in sein Militär und seine Kriege investiert hat? So grob über den Daumen gepeilt dürften quasi alle aktuellen Probleme (eine 100%ige Versorgung mit sauberer/erneuerbarer Energie, ausreichende Nahrungsmittel und kostenlosen Zugang zu sauberem Trinkwasser weltweit, usw) nur mit dem Geld gelöst sein, was seit dem Jahr 1900 für diesen Unsinn vernichtet wurde.

Von dem ausgebremsten Fortschritt in allen nicht militärischen Bereichen mal ganz abgesehen, da dürfte mittlerweile vermutlich auch so manches Jahrzehnt (2? 3?) verloren gegangen sein. Ich wette selbst in 100 Jahren wird noch immer nicht jeder Mensch Zugang zu sauberem Trinkwasser haben, wass eigentlich schon seit dem letzten Jahrhundert kein wirkliches Problem mehr ist bzw. sein sollte.

Aber Hauptsache wir haben auf der Erde genug Zeug um uns mindestens 2x komplett ausradieren zu können. Oder um Raketen mit Mach-27 auf unsere Artgenossen zu schießen. Hoffentlich gibt es wirklich kein intelligenteres Leben als uns im Universum, denn sollte es das geben, ist ja wohl klar was die mit uns machen, wenn sie uns entdecken (und nur kurz beobachten). 

Ich dachte das Thema Atombomben (bzw. nukleare Abrüstung, kalter Krieg,...) wäre mittlerweile durch. Jetzt fängt es scheinbar wieder von vorne an...


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Sobald sich ein Problem aufzeigt, macht man etwas dagegen, zumindest wenn es ein für einen selbst schwerwiegendes ist. Das fängt schon bei Nahrung und Trinkwasser an - so haben Kriege mal begonnen- und geht über sämtliche Belange des Lebens bis hin zur Lebensweise anderer Leute und zur möglichen Bedrohung des eigenen Lebens oder der Lebensweise. Streit gehört eben zur menschlichen Natur, das Bedürfnis nach Sicherheit ebenso, und wenn die eigene Sicherheit gefährdet ist, weil jemand einem gefährlich werden könnte, ist das Grund genug, aufzurüsten, quasi Gefahrenprävention. 

Kriege bzw. Konflikte wird man deshalb ne los, das ist die menschliche Natur, selbst wenn alle Menschen versorgt sind, wird sich wer finden, der irgendwas doch nicht so toll findet und da seine Chance sieht. Wenn die ganze Menschheit friedlich ist und keine Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung hat, übernimmt der, der doch welche hat, ganz schnell die Macht. Der mit der dickeren Keule setzt sich immer durch, der Grund, warum das derzeit nicht geht, ist, weil der andere eine Keule hat, die einen auch plätten würde. Somit sind Kernwaffen wirklich die beste Friedenssicherung, die man haben kann, solange die Angst, wenn man sich zum Kampf stellt vernichtet zu werden größer ist als die, sich nicht zum Kampf zu stellen, werden Kernwaffen weiter den Frieden zwischen ihren Besitzern sichern.

Übrigens hat die wissenschaftliche Entwicklung nicht unerheblich von Kriegen oder generell von Angst profitiert, wer mit dem jetzigen Stand zufrieden ist, sieht keinen Grund, zu versuchen, es besser zu machen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwo mal irgendwer ausgerechnet, wieviel Arbeitszeit (Mannstunden) bzw. Geld und Ressourcen der dusselige Mensch in sein Militär und seine Kriege investiert hat? So grob über den Daumen gepeilt dürften quasi alle aktuellen Probleme (eine 100%ige Versorgung mit sauberer/erneuerbarer Energie, ausreichende Nahrungsmittel und kostenlosen Zugang zu sauberem Trinkwasser weltweit, usw) nur mit dem Geld gelöst sein, was seit dem Jahr 1900 für diesen Unsinn vernichtet wurde.
> 
> Von dem ausgebremsten Fortschritt in allen nicht militärischen Bereichen mal ganz abgesehen, da dürfte mittlerweile vermutlich auch so manches Jahrzehnt (2? 3?) verloren gegangen sein. Ich wette selbst in 100 Jahren wird noch immer nicht jeder Mensch Zugang zu sauberem Trinkwasser haben, wass eigentlich schon seit dem letzten Jahrhundert kein wirkliches Problem mehr ist bzw. sein sollte.
> 
> ...



Jaa hat man ,  hab mal gelesen das nur allein der Golfkrieg ( weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob beide zusammen )  den USA ca 3,6 Billionen Dollar gekostet hat .
Und hat ausgerechnet ,  mit den 3600 Milliarden Dollar hätte man jedes Haus in den USA mit Solarzellen bedecke/ausstatten können.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es gab seit 1945 nur Stellvertreterkriege, keine offenen Kriege zwischen Groß-/Supermächten. Was die Dimension an Todesopfern in einem Krieg zwischen NATO und Warschauer Pakt ohne Kernwaffen zur Zeit des kalten Krieges angeht, sollte die Sache klar sein. Das wären zweifellos mehr als im 2. Weltkrieg gewesen und hätte sicherlich auch länger gedauert.



Dass konventionelle Auseinandersetzungen zwischen den Supermächten nur durch nukleare Abschreckung verhindert worden wären, wird immer wieder behauptet, ist aber aus zwei Gründen kritisch zu sehen:

1.) Sie beißt sich stark mit den Szenarien der NATO und der Bundeswehr, die erst ab Mitte der 90er auf neuen Stand gebracht wurden. Da Etliches davon inzwischen öffentlich bekannt ist, begehe ich wohl keinen Geheimnisverrat, wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfasse, welcher Tenor sich für mich ergeben hat: Ein direkte, konventionelle Auseinandnersetzung wurde keineswegs ausgeschlossen und es wurde sogar ernstlich spekuliert, dass der räumlich begrenzte Einsatz taktischer Kernwaffen gegen militärische Ballungsziele *nicht* zum Einsatz strategischer Kernwaffen führen würde. Gleichzeitig fürchtete man die massive Landüberlegenheit der russischen Streitkräfte; insbesondere mit Mitteleuropa als Kriegsgebiet.
Russland hat in den späten 90ern einige Archive geöffnet und da kristallisierte sich eher heraus, dass man spätestens ab den 70ern aufgrund der chronisch wackeligen Versorgungslage in den Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten-darauf verzichtet hätte, einen ausgedehnten Konflikt mit der NATO zu beginnen. Die Versorgung eines Massenheeres mit Proviant und Treibstoff wäre einfach nicht zu bewerkstelligen gewesen, die Übernahme einer funktionierenden Versorgungs-Infrastruktur in okkupierten Gebieten ebenso wenig.

2.) Die Situation des Kalten Krieges hat man in einer aktuellen Varianz zwischen Indien und Pakistan. Beides sind Nuklearmächte, beide sehen davon ab, sich mit Kernwaffen anzugreifen. Dennoch rasseln sie immer *unmittelbar* konventionell aneinander und der Ausbruch eines ausgedehnten Konflikt braucht zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur einen schlechten Tag.



> Russland war fast nicht einzunehmen und Amerika wird durch Ozeane geschützt, selbst wenn eine Seite ins Hintertreffen gerät, wäre kein Ende in Sicht.
> Genau das wird seither durch nukleare Abschreckung verhindert. Man greift einfach keine Atommacht an.



In diesem Satz widersprichst du dir praktisch selbst: Die praktisch uneinnehmbare Weite Russlands und der Atlantik, der Pazifik und wahlweise der untere Polarkreis dazwischen sind *natürliche* Hindernisse einer direkten Konfrontation und haben rein gar nichts mit nuklearer Abschreckung zu tun. Die Auseinandersetzung hätte, siehe oben, in Europa stattgefunden.


----------



## Lelwani (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Und was machen die USA fürn kack... jaja immer schön glauben das die russen die bösen sind.... is ja auch garnich so gewollt...


----------



## Petoschka (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



> Und was machen die USA fürn kack... jaja immer schön glauben das die russen die bösen sind.... is ja auch garnich so gewollt...


Musterbeispiel für Whataboutism. Immerhin ist es so angenehm einfach, die geistigen Grenzen anderer Leute auszuloten. Und jetzt noch mit dem Füßchen aufstampfen und Menno schreiben. Hopp hopp.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Also die "Putin wars" -Bedrohung ist doch ganz nützlich, um den eigenen Rüstungswahnsinn zu rechtfertigen.
Wer hat nochmal den INF-Vertrag auslaufen lassen und als Erster wieder bodengestütze Langstreckenraketen getestet?
Die "Raketenabwehr" in Polen+Rumänien kann rein "zufällig" auch mit "Angriffswaffen" ausgestattet werden.
(Vorwarnzeit für Russland=0)
Das Märchen von der "Iran-Bedrohung" war doch schon immer lächerlich, israelisch/deutsche U-Boote mit Kernwaffen dagegen net.

btw.
Der IS wurde sicher auch von den Heinzelmännnchen mit Waffen versorgt.(soviel zu Stellvertreterkrieg)
Die Mehrzahl der Waffen kommt übrigens aus den ehemaligen Ostblock-Ländern und muss durch wieviel Zollabfertigungen? Ganz zu schweigen von 10.000enden Toyota-Trucks.(IS hatte mal 200.000 Mann>Bundeswehr)
Erdogans Sohn hat auch nur aus "Nächstenliebe" das irakisch/syrische IS-Erdöl weitergeleitet und an Israel verkauft. Beim Organhandel von den "freiwillgen" Spendern war man sicher auch hilfreich.
Da kann man ja wenigstens die "Ungläubigen" vor dem Freitod noch für etwas "Sinnvolles" nutzen.
Die aktuellen AlQuaeda-Ableger in Idlib sind übrigens immer noch von der UN geächtet und werden trotzdem 
von den Briten+ Türken+Katar+Saudis aufgepäppelt.
Und woher bekommen die Saudis die Waffen für den Völkermord in Jemen?
Summasummarum hat der "Friedens-Nobelpreis-Träger" mehr Schaden angerichtet als einige Andere.
Von den "Massenvernichtungs-Waffen" die Bush+Blair im Irak "gesucht" haben ganz zu schweigen.
Vermutlich wurden Die unter dem Erdöl versteckt.
Ich habe eher das Gefühl das nach dem Mauerfall und "Sieg im Kalten Krieg" sich die "Balkanisierung" der 3. Welt 
beschleunigt hat. Rein "zufällig" sind in Afrika meist die Länder mit Ressourcen von Terroristen bedroht und werden von der Nato gerettet. (Tschad=Uran, Sudan+Nigeria=Öl, Kongo=Kobalt für die E-Mobilität)
Wer "wählt" dann gleich nochmal die Regierungen in den Rohstoffregionen und bekommt die Verträge?

Da hilft immer die Spur des Geldes, "Millionen stehen hinter mir", das hat sich net geändert.

Das der Sohn vom ehem. US-Vicepresident in der Ukraine dick im Ölgeschäft ist = purer Zufall.
Der jettet halt gern mal nach good old Europe.
Man macht sich net mal mehr die Mühe über Strohmänner zu agieren, sondern sackt die Kohle vor Ort persönlich ein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Steinzeit bedeutet hier die Abwesenheit höherer Technologie. Keine Microchips und Satelliten-Kommunikation, Transistoren usw. Steinzeit im Wortsinn würde bedeuten, moderne Menschen und somit Überlebende des Atomkriegs würde die Fähigkeit zu Schrift, komplexer Sprache und technologischen Grundfertigkeiten verlieren. Zum Beispiel zur Konstruktionsfähigkeit und Verständnis des Rads. Dem wäre natürlich nicht so. Vor allem wenn man den Homo sapiens sapiens als Co-Evolution zu den Steinzeit-Hominiden als Vorfahren anerkennt.


Ja. was denkst Du denn, was nach einem Atomkrieg noch funktioniert?
Die Satelliten werden als erstes ausgeschaltet.
Die Kommunikation bricht zusammen.
Die Halbleiterfabriken sind auch ein atomares strategisches Ziel, genau so, wie Strom- und Datenleitungen.

Da kommt ein Mehrfachsprengkopf drauf und es wird ganz schnell dunkel.
Das bleibt dann zwei oder mehr Jahre so.

Wenn wir Pech, haben, trifft so ein Sprengkopf "zufällig" einen oder mehrere Supervulkane.
Dann bleibt es noch ein paar dutzend Jahre mehr dunkel.

Ob und was dann noch zu Essen auf dem Planeten übrig bleibt, ist recht fraglich.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Aber ich bin Dir gern behilflich, solche Dinge zu verstehen.


 Versuchen kannst Du es ja. 
Manchmal laß ich mich belehren.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Passend zum Thema: Die Bundeswehr schätzt ihre Verluste in einem hypothetischen Krieg gegen Rußland.
Man beachte die spöttische Ausdrucksweise bei RT:

"Bei täglichem Nachschub von menschlichem Kanonenfutter allerdings, der Kampfkraft und Soldatenzahl der Brigaden auf Sollstärke hält, würde sich die Zahl der getöteten und kriegsversehrten deutschen Soldaten an der zukünftigen Ostfront innerhalb eines Monats auf 27.900 Personen belaufen. 

Falls deutsche Soldaten wieder einmal an der Ostfront im Stakkato fallen würden, wäre das natürlich auch eine logistische Herausforderung. Das Überbringen der Todesnachrichten durch Bundeswehr-Offiziere wäre personell zu aufwendig, ebenso die im Dritten Reich üblichen Briefmitteilungen wie: "Ich habe die traurige Pflicht, Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass Ihr Sohn …"

Unter Bezug auf Dr. Mosts tägliche Verlustrate von vier Prozent und der Tötungsrate in Afghanistan würden also innerhalb von 31 Kampftagen an der zukünftigen Ostfront unter den 16.200 bis 27.900 getöteten oder kriegsversehrten deutschen Helden-Soldaten sich zwischen 6.000 bis 10.000 Ostdeutsche befinden!"
*** Krieg gegen Russland: Bundeswehr beziffert Opferquote auf vier Prozent pro Brigade und Tag — RT Deutsch[/URL]


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Toyotas kommen vom State Department. Das hat eine Untersuchung des State Departments ergeben. Das ist kein Joke.



Das gigantische Waffenlager in Mossul wurde sicher auch net zufällig "kampflos" aufgegeben.
Hunderte gepanzerte Fahrzeuge. Damit hätte man easy mit etwas Luftunterstützung den "Spuk" beenden können,
wenn man denn net etwas Anderes beabsichtigt hat.
McCain+Bagdahdi können ja leider net mehr befragt werden.
(die Guten haben ja gern für gemeinsame Fotos posiert)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische .

Wers glaubt wird seelig    ,  27fache Schallgeschwindigkeit also Mach 27 hmmm   = ca 30.000 Km/h   ....   lächerlich    ...  janee is klar  hahahahaah  

Das ist wie  :  mein 9900K läuft auf 5Ghz allcore  unter Volllast   ,   man kann sich auch selber verarschen xD

 ....   nichtmal große Railguns erreichen das in unserer Atmosphäre ..die kommen maximal auf 7-8   ,   bei Mach 27  würde jedes Projektil verglühen .

Also ,

Nicht immer alles Glauben  was man im Internet sieht bzw ließt ,  heutzutage gibt es Photoshop und sehr gute Videobearbeitung und twitter Facebook  und sehr gute falsche Berichterstattung .

Deswegen  ,.....   cool bleiben 

Das Schlimme ist ja , das viele ungebildete Gläubige grad im nahen Osten bzw in der arabischen Welt  dann noch sowas Glauben bzw auch andere Sachen .Weil jeder ein Handy und ne Knarre hat .


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass konventionelle Auseinandersetzungen zwischen den Supermächten nur durch nukleare Abschreckung verhindert worden wären, wird immer wieder behauptet, ist aber aus zwei Gründen kritisch zu sehen:
> 
> 1.) Sie beißt sich stark mit den Szenarien der NATO und der Bundeswehr, die erst ab Mitte der 90er auf neuen Stand gebracht wurden. Da Etliches davon inzwischen öffentlich bekannt ist, begehe ich wohl keinen Geheimnisverrat, wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfasse, welcher Tenor sich für mich ergeben hat: Ein direkte, konventionelle Auseinandnersetzung wurde keineswegs ausgeschlossen und es wurde sogar ernstlich spekuliert, dass der räumlich begrenzte Einsatz taktischer Kernwaffen gegen militärische Ballungsziele *nicht* zum Einsatz strategischer Kernwaffen führen würde. Gleichzeitig fürchtete man die massive Landüberlegenheit der russischen Streitkräfte; insbesondere mit Mitteleuropa als Kriegsgebiet.
> Russland hat in den späten 90ern einige Archive geöffnet und da kristallisierte sich eher heraus, dass man spätestens ab den 70ern aufgrund der chronisch wackeligen Versorgungslage in den Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten-darauf verzichtet hätte, einen ausgedehnten Konflikt mit der NATO zu beginnen. Die Versorgung eines Massenheeres mit Proviant und Treibstoff wäre einfach nicht zu bewerkstelligen gewesen, die Übernahme einer funktionierenden Versorgungs-Infrastruktur in okkupierten Gebieten ebenso wenig.



In Erwägung ziehen ist noch lange nicht handeln. Natürlich fertigt man für sämtliche mögliche Situationen Pläne an, ich bezweifle aber, dass jemand wirklich riskiert hätte, es darauf ankommen zu lassen. Gut möglich, dass in einer konventionellen Auseinandersetzung vorerst keine Kernwaffen eingesetzt werden, aber sobald eine Seite ins Hintertreffen gerät, greift man in der Verzweiflung zu allen Mitteln. Jeder Krieg hat an sich, dass er irgendwann endet, der Verlierer wird seine Niederlage wohl kaum gut heißen und mit allen Mitteln dagegen ankämpfen. Vor dem Hintergrund gehe ich davon aus, dass beide Seiten intelligent genug waren, es nicht darauf ankommen zu lassen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> 2.) Die Situation des Kalten Krieges hat man in einer aktuellen Varianz zwischen Indien und Pakistan. Beides sind Nuklearmächte, beide sehen davon ab, sich mit Kernwaffen anzugreifen. Dennoch rasseln sie immer *unmittelbar* konventionell aneinander und der Ausbruch eines ausgedehnten Konflikt braucht zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur einen schlechten Tag.



Wie gesagt, auch wenn man zu Beginn den Krieg konventionell führt, sobald eine Seite kurz vor der Niederlage steht, werden Waffen verwendet, die das Blatt noch wenden können.



Mahoy schrieb:


> In diesem Satz widersprichst du dir praktisch selbst: Die praktisch uneinnehmbare Weite Russlands und der Atlantik, der Pazifik und wahlweise der untere Polarkreis dazwischen sind *natürliche* Hindernisse einer direkten Konfrontation und haben rein gar nichts mit nuklearer Abschreckung zu tun. Die Auseinandersetzung hätte, siehe oben, in Europa stattgefunden.



Das war ein theoretisches Szenario über einen heißen Krieg ohne Nuklearwaffen, wie ich sehe, bin ich nicht der einzige, der sich das bereits durch den Kopf gehen lassen hat. Ich bin in dem Szenario mal davon ausgegangen, dass keine Seite Nuklearwaffen besitzt, das Problem ist hier ganz eindeutig, dass keine Seite einfach so territorial besiegt werden kann, somit würde sich der Krieg gewaltig in die Länge ziehen, im Verlaufe des Krieges würde wohl sämtliche Streitkräfte beider Seiten erhebliche Verluste davon tragen, von der Zivilbevölkerung ganz zu schweigen. 

Von daher ist die nukleare Abschreckung eine weitere Stufe der Abschreckung, die das Ausbrechen eines Krieges zwischen Großmächten verhindert, und zwar die wirksamste.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> somit würde sich der Krieg gewaltig in die Länge ziehen,



Nach zwei Jahren wären doch alle verhungert, wenn sie nicht vorher verdursten.

Und wer soll das bißchen übrige verstrahlte Zeug essen?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Von daher ist die nukleare Abschreckung eine  weitere Stufe der Abschreckung, die das Ausbrechen eines Krieges  zwischen Großmächten verhindert, und zwar die wirksamste.


 Lügen der Waffenlobby und / oder Politik, seit 70 Jahren.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wer soll das bißchen übrige verstrahlte Zeug essen?



In Syrte wurden doch schon "resistente" IS-Kämpfer gezüchtet.
Da hat die Uran-Munition was "Gutes" gehabt.

btw.
Momentan würde ich mir als Europäer erstmal Sorgen um die ukrainischen AKW´s machen.
Dort fuddeln die "Spezialisten" mit nicht originalen Kernbrennstäben rum.
Würde mich net wundern, wenns bald ne zusätzliche Touristenattraktion ala Tschernobyl gäbe.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nach zwei Jahren wären doch alle verhungert, wenn sie nicht vorher verdursten.
> 
> Und wer soll das bißchen übrige verstrahlte Zeug essen?



Lies doch mal genauer, ich bin von einem Szenario ausgegangen, bei dem KEINE Nuklearwaffen vorhanden sind. Mit Nuklearwaffen hätte sich ein Krieg sicher anders entwickelt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lügen der Waffenlobby und / oder Politik, seit 70 Jahren.



Also mit der Schiene kann man alles nichtig machen, einfach als Lügen bezeichnen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Frage :   

Habt ihr in den ganzen Videos seit 30 Jahren wo die sich gegenseitig dauerhaft beharken schonmal Muslime gesehn  die mit einer M4 schießen  ?   xD


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Viele bedenken eines nicht.
Putin ist bei weiten nicht so gestört wie Trump. Trump würde ich es eher zu trauen einen Atomkrieg anzufangen als Putin. Nur weil sich Putin nicht um die Armut im eigenen Land kümmert und veraltete Ansichten in Bezug auf die Sexualität und freie Meinungsäußerung hat, heißt das noch lange nicht dass er gestört ist.
Das Bild was viele von Russland haben kommen von Filmen, wo der Feind von Amerika Russland bzw. der Kommunismus ist. Nur beide Großmächte brauchen einander, Amerika damit sie behaupten können all die Militärischen Entwicklungen dienen nur dazu den Frieden zu wahren und Russland damit die behaupten können die Entwicklungen dienen dazu auf Augenhöhe mit den USA zu bleiben um das Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu halten. Und beide Großmächte rüsten natürlich auch auf um sich vor China zu schützen, welches in den letzten Jahren mächtig aufgerüstet hat und ich bin mir sicher die haben so wie die USA und Russland Stealth Fighter und noch paar geheime Entwicklungen (Drohnen, U-Boote, Stealth Panzer und Schiffe). Der neueste Stealth Fighter von Russland wurde auch erst entdeckt als er sich zu erkennen gab (neben einem US Transportflugzeug).


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Da wäre mir die "demokratische" Hillary weitaus gefährlicher gewesen.
Trump hat zumindestens im Nahen Osten kein weiteres Öl ins Feuer gegossen.

Welcher Vorgänger kann Das von sich behaupten.

Und auch in der Ukraine wurde es erst unter Trump ruhiger.
Der Focus liegt momentan auf dem großen Zukunftsgegner China.
Ist natürlich bitter für die Chinesen, die mit Zöllen die Aufrüstung der USA 
sogar noch mitbezahlen müssen. Und zum Dank in Afrika und Südamerika nach 
geleisteter Aufbauarbeit "demokratisch abgewählt" werden.

Wie die Argentinier den Hedgefonds das Volksvermögen hinterschmeissen ist schon
net mehr feierlich.

Allerdings bzgl. Nordstream haben sich wohl die Hardliner durchgesetzt im Kongress.
Als Bestandteil des jährlichen Rüstungshaushaltsgestzes von den "Demokraten" mit eingebracht.
Die dummen Deutschen wissen gar net das in Holland das Erdgas knapper werden wird aufgrund
von Fracking-Beben. dito sinkt der Export nach Dtl.
Da hängt ja nur das Ruhrgebiet mit dran.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

pff is doch ken Problem  ,   wenns hart kommt  baut es Putin fertig  .

Ich finde es gut das wir die Russen als Verbündete haben ,  klar war das mit der Krim *******   .

Putin schert sich ein Dreck was die Amis machen , und würde die oder Europa auch nie angreifen .  Der hat in der DDR gelernt  ,  dafür würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen  und selber essen.

Und klar wäre es schön wenn Putin mehr für sein Land bzw seine Bevölkerung tut   ,  aber das Land ist so riesig    .....   da brauchst du keinen Führerschein  in Sybirien   oder dämliche Gesetze   ....  Und keiner lobt es das selbst unter Putin die Leute  mit Nahrungsmitteln per Hubschrauber versorgt werden   ,  obwohl sie selbst mit ihrer Wirtschaftskraft nichtmal einen Flug in 10 Jahren bezahlen könnten .

Glaub der einzig normal Politiker ist Putin .    

Schau dir dochmal die anderen Spasten an  ,  zb  Frankreich      , eigenes Volk  unterdrücken  bzw Politiker ins Asyl schicken  ,   islamische Länder   eigenes Volk unterdrücken    Südamerika    eigenes Volk unterdrücken    . In Afrika das Selbe ....   

Hab ihr son Scheiß schonmal von Putin gesehn  ?  Ja bis auf die paar Schwulen in der Stadt  ..okay


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



RX480 schrieb:


> Trump hat zumindestens im Nahen Osten kein weiteres Öl ins Feuer gegossen.



Stimmt. Das mit der Anerkennung von Jerusalem als alleinig israelische Hauptstadt und Verlegung der US-Botschaft nach dort, der Verlegung von Seestreitkräften in den Persischen Golf, dem Abzug von Truppen vor erfolgter Stabilisierung der Stationierungsgebiete und die Unterstützung von Saudi-Arabien in Jemen war bestimmt Trumps böser Zwilling, denn er selbst würde ja im Nahen Osten niemals nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen ...  



> Und auch in der Ukraine wurde es erst unter Trump ruhiger.



Als er die Unterstützungszahlungen eingestellt hat, damit die Ukraine gegen Bidens Sohnemann ermittelt, wurde es in dortigen Regierungskreisen bestimmt für einen Moment sehr ruhig. Auch der gleichzeitige Kuschelkurs mit Moskau dürfte einigen Leuten die Sprache verschlagen haben.



> Der Focus liegt momentan auf dem großen Zukunftsgegner China.
> Ist natürlich bitter für die Chinesen, die mit Zöllen die Aufrüstung der USA sogar noch mitbezahlen müssen.



Mit den zusätzlichen Zolleinnahmen können die USA nicht einmal die erforderlichen Subventionen einheimischer Unternehmen bezahlen, die auf chinesische Abnahmen oder Zulieferung angewiesen sind, geschweige denn irgend etwas aufrüsten. Von der Verunsicherung des Weltmarktes ganz zu schweigen.

Und nein, auch die Mauer an der Grenze zu Mexiko kann damit nicht bezahlt werden, nachdem Mexiko sie - Wer hätte das gedacht? - nicht bezahlt.
Die USA müssen die Kosten *aller* Hirnfürze Trumps ganz allein tragen, was sich in ständig steigenden Staatsausgaben äußert.



> Allerdings bzgl. Nordstream haben sich wohl die Hardliner durchgesetzt im Kongress.
> Als Bestandteil des jährlichen Rüstungshaushaltsgestzes von den "Demokraten" mit eingebracht.



Der National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) ist ein Genehmigungsgesetz. Eingebracht werden die zu budgetierenden Punkte von der amtierenden Regierung und gerade die Maßnahmen zur Unterstützung der Vermarktung von Fracking-Gas sind ein Lieblingsthema von Trump, weil er damit gleichermaßen seine Golf-Kumpel in der US-Gasförderung bedienen als auch seine Anti-Umwelt-Agenda verfolgen kann.
Allerdings hat das Gesetz auch das von den Demokraten dominierte Repräsentantenhaus passiert - und zwar ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Demokraten nicht das komplette Paket platzen lassen wegen einen einzigen Punktes, der von ihnen zumindest in punkto Schwächung des russischen Einflusses durchaus entgegenkommt.
Das jetzt so zu drehen, als wäre Trumps Anteil daran marginal, zeugt entweder von Unwissenheit oder ist schlichtweg gelogen.



> Die dummen Deutschen wissen gar net das in Holland das Erdgas knapper werden wird aufgrund von Fracking-Beben. dito sinkt der Export nach Dtl.



Und ob Deutschland weiß, dass die Importe aus den Niederlanden nachlassen werden. Unter anderem deshalb wird ja eine weitere Pipeline gebaut: Um die Verluste über umfangreichere Importe aus Russland ausgleichen zu können.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

In Deutschland ist es vielleicht nicht so offensichtlich  aber schleichend  ,  daher bekommt es keiner so richtig mit. Weil ja auch ständig die Politiker ausgetauscht werden  wenn mal was nicht passt  und die dann einen  anderen lukrativen Posten bekommen   vondem sie auch wieder keine Ahnung haben 

Nach dem Motto  :  shit happens  ^^

Ich sag nur  30 Jahre Ausbeutung Ost  .  Aber die Wessis  können ein Lied davon singen  .


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Lies doch mal genauer, ich bin von einem Szenario ausgegangen, bei dem KEINE Nuklearwaffen vorhanden sind. Mit Nuklearwaffen hätte sich ein Krieg sicher anders entwickelt.


Hoffentlich weißt Du nicht, wovon Du schwafelst.

Ich hab die Entaktivierung zum Glück nur theoretisch mitgemacht, weil der Reaktor in Rossendorf heruntergefahren war und kein radioaktives Kupfer auf die Panzer gestreut werden konnte.

6 Stunden unter Vollschutz machen so wie so keinen Spaß, aber Schrubben bis der Geigerzähler nichts mehr sagt ist eine Qual.
Und die Brühe steht einem dann bis zur Nase in der Gasmaske.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also mit der Schiene kann man alles nichtig machen, einfach als Lügen bezeichnen.


 Lügen werden auch durch Wiederholungen nicht zur Wahrheit.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Hypersonic-Raketen sind nicht nur in der Lage Atomsprengköpfe zu tragen.
> 
> Sie sind auch mit konventionellen Mitteln wie Anti-Missile-Miniguns oder den bisher experimentellen Abwehrlasern und erst recht nicht mit Systemen wie Patriots und selbst Israels Iron Dome zuverlässig zu bekämpfen.
> 
> ...



Hypersonic missiles: Three questions every reader should ask - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists



> When headlines convey the message that the new thing about hypersonic gliders is that they are unstoppable, this implies that ballistic missiles are stoppable—that is, ballistic missile defense is easy, a done deal, and these new hypersonic weapons are undoing all that with revolutionary consequences. This is a major, dangerous distortion. Defending completely a huge area like the continental United States is an impossible task, whether against hypersonic weapons, ballistic missiles, or even subsonic cruise missiles.



Lies das. Hypersonic Weapons können nicht mehr oder weniger als aktuelle Raketen. Das Ganze ist ein enormes Hypethema.
Aktuelle Raketenverteidigungen können nichtmal effektiv andauernden Beschuss durch aktuelle Raketenmodelle abfangen, das zeigt Patriot und das zeigt Iron Dome (deswegen tracken die Israelis auch jedes Geschoss und bekämpfen nur einen geringen Anteil, alles was in unbewohntem Land runtergeht lassen die fliegen).


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weißt Du nicht, wovon Du schwafelst.
> 
> Ich hab die Entaktivierung zum Glück nur theoretisch mitgemacht, weil der Reaktor in Rossendorf heruntergefahren war und kein radioaktives Kupfer auf die Panzer gestreut werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Darum gehts doch gar nicht, ich habe ein theoretisches Szenario behandelt, bei dem keine Nuklearwaffen vorhanden sind.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lügen werden auch durch Wiederholungen nicht zur Wahrheit.



Ja, und etwas als Lüge zu bezeichnen macht es auch nicht zur Lüge.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das mit der Anerkennung von Jerusalem als alleinig israelische Hauptstadt und Verlegung der US-Botschaft nach dort, der Verlegung von Seestreitkräften in den Persischen Golf, dem Abzug von Truppen vor erfolgter Stabilisierung der Stationierungsgebiete und die Unterstützung von Saudi-Arabien in Jemen war bestimmt Trumps böser Zwilling, denn er selbst würde ja im Nahen Osten niemals nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine , wenn die sich beharken wollen was sie ja auch gerne machen tun   .   Ist es aber besser wie hier .

Und niemand  kann den USA Vorwürfe machen   ,   wenn es stabil ist das sie sich zurückziehen   .    Ich meine   ,  die sind ja nicht deren Mutter . Die müssen selber laufen lernen.

Und das ist auch der Punkt  warum ich die USA  nicht unbedingt verurteile in deren muslimischen Krieg .   

Jeder heult rum  wenn die USA eingreift  ,  wenn die USA zurückgeht wenn es einigemaßen stabil ist heulen die auch rum  .  Was wollt ihr ?   MAOAM  ... U nd vergeßt nicht  ,  für den scheiß Glaubenskrieg unter den Spasten ( anders kann man es wirklich nicht mehr sagen )    sterben auch  viele US-Soldaten im Alter von 19 - 25   .

Vielleicht sollten die Amis das Land einfach übernehmen bzw annektieren und Ordnung und Demokratie einführen   ,  und dann wäre endlich mal Ruhe im Karton.

Meinetwegen auch die Russen   .  fertig aus   .   Glaub nicht wenn es Putin übernimmt  ,  und den Spasten mal richtig eins in die Fresse haut damit die mal wieder klarkommen    ,   das der dann gleich nach dem nächsten Land greift   .


Den Ihr scheiß Glauben   bringt die irgendwann nochmal um   ,   was für Idioten   xD

Putin und die USA  reiben sich die Hände  ,  der eine verkauft seine AK47  ,  der andere seine M4  zu geil und falls es mal  Mangel an  Panzern gibt  ,  reibt sich Deutschland die Hände ^^

Was Glauben so alles anrichten kann  .....  schlimm schlimm schlimm


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ob Deutschland weiß, dass die Importe aus den Niederlanden nachlassen werden. Unter anderem deshalb wird ja eine weitere Pipeline gebaut: Um die Verluste über umfangreichere Importe aus Russland ausgleichen zu können.



Ein Bericht aus dem Bundestag:
Deutscher Bundestag - Bau der Gas-pipeline Nord Stream 2 mehr-heit-lich begruesst
"Mit Ausnahme der Grünen lobten alle Redner in einer am Mittwoch, 13. Februar 2019, auf Verlangen der Fraktion anberaumten Aktuellen Stunde das Bauprojekt als wichtigen Beitrag zur Versorgungssicherheit Europas."

Ich meinte net alle Dt. sondern vor allem die Ökoterroristen.(wäre aktuell die 2.stärkste Partei- Wähler!?)
Selber net arbeiten und Anderen die Welt erklären.

Strom kommt aus der Steckdose
Gas aus dem Schlauch
Geld aus dem Automat
Pension gibts nach X Jahren Parlament

Die haben NULL Kennung von irgendwelchen Zusammenhängen.
Grenzwerte  für XYZ, da gibts ne ArbeitsstättenRiLi . 
Der Quatsch aus Brüssel ist ja wohl vollkommen daneben.

Die kennen wahrscheinlich noch net mal den Unterschied zw. Kalorie und Kilokalorie.

Neue Stromtrassen werden ungefähr mit der Geschwindigkeit von BER gebaut/genehmigt.
Alle Grundlastkraftwerke werden abgeschaltet.
Und die Hochöfen, die hervorragend zur Pufferung genutzt werden, 
auch gleich mit.
E-Autos werden NIE klimaneutral, weil dann schon nach x km schon wieder neue Akkus erf. sind.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn Russland die Kohle für so ein Blödsinn und generell für ihre Großmachtträume mal lieber in sinnvolle Wirtschaftsprojekte, Armutsbekämpfung, ökologische Projekte, Korruptionsbekämpfung etc. investieren würde, dann wäre dem Land auf lange Sicht mit Sicherheit besser gedient.



Dann sage das doch den anderen Mitstreitern in dieser mittlerweile multipolaren Welt.
Die Nato sollte Russland einfach mal ein Angebot für einen Beitritt nahelegen, damit die Nato wieder einen Existenzgrund hat.
Wenn am Ende fast alle Länder in der Nato sind, dann sinkt die Kriegsgefahr endlich mal auf fast 0.



azzih schrieb:


> Naja Kollege, die osteuropäischen Staaten fühlen  sich schon zu Recht bedroht, immerhin ist Russland ja in Teile von der  Ukraine einmarschiert und hat diese eben mal annektiert.



Nennt man Geschichtsrevisionismus, sind also Nazi Methoden, hervorragende Arbeit!
Man muss sich doch nur die Ereignisse an einer Zeitleiste aufmalen und schon sieht man - völlig neutral  gesehen - dass das niemals stimmen kann was du da schreibst.
Vor der Sicherung der Krim, wo es auch um den Hafen Sewastopol und Russlands Streitmacht ging, haben Kräfte mit Schüssen auf Demonstranten und Polizei erst überhaupt den Putsch ermöglicht.
Also manchmal ist man fassungslos. Was würdest denn du sagen, wenn in deinem Land ein Putsch stattfindet und ein von Russland ausgewählter Übergangsminister wie Jazenjuk ins Amt gehievt wird.
Würde dir das also auch einfach so gefallen? Rechtstaatlichkeit? Wird ja immer darauf gepfiffen, sofern es einen selbst nicht betrifft.

So hält es auch die Nato mit dem Völkerrecht. Reklamiert wird es nur wenn andere es brechen. Wenn man es selbst wiederholt tut, dann ist es natürlich korrekt - denn wir sind die Guten.



> Genau wie Russland in jüngster Vergangenheit einfach Attentate in  Deutschland und England ausführen lässt (Skripal, Sokolov)...



Da ist doch überhaupt noch nichts aufgeklärt... und Skripal ist dabei noch nicht mal umgekommen, trotz Nowitschok.
Also wer das glaubt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wollte dem Giftgas Onkel Assad einfach noch einen Giftgas-Putin hinterherschieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn Russland die Kohle für so ein Blödsinn


Darum ging es doch. Behaupten, man hat ein Raketenabwehrsystem und der andere baut hektisch neue teure Waffen. Das hat schon bei Reagan fünktioniert und "Der Russe" ist schon wieder reingefallen.

Man macht rein gar nichts gegen Interkontinentalraketen, auch wenn das immer wieder behauptet wird. Aber gut, waren nur ein paar Milliarden und ein Hyperschallantrieb ist schon eine feine Sache. Der kann z.B. zur Beschleunigung von Raketensystemen genutzt werden, damit wir endlich noch mehr Müll in die Umlaufbahn bringen



RX480 schrieb:


> ....





RX480 schrieb:


> ....


Klingt alles nach einem verwirrten Leben innerhalb der Verschwörunhstheorienblase. 
Arbeite an Dir und gewinne Erkenntnis, das hilft dagegen



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Entaktivierung zum Glück nur theoretisch mitgemacht, ....


Das nennt sich Kontaminierung, nicht Aktivierung. Aktivierung bekommst Du durch radioktiven Beschuß von Materie, die danach selber radioaktiv wird, z.B. Nickel 58 welches durch Anlagerung eines Neutrons zu Nickel 59 wurde. Unangenehmes Zeugs in den Reaktorwandungen, Das bekommt man nicht abgeschruppt, Herzelchen. Also noch einmal. Was Du meinst heißt Kontaminierung. Und die kann man abwaschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> . Also noch einmal. Was Du meinst heißt Kontaminierung. Und die kann man abwaschen.


Ich hab die Dienstvorschrift jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf, aber es ist eine riesen Sauerei.
Das *Kalziumhypochlorid *hat dann ganz nebenbei auch noch die komplette Farbe zerfressen, also war Neulackieren beim Eisenhaufen angesagt.

Wenn sich die Wahnsinnigen dieser Welt endlich mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen würden.
Aber der *MIK *ist so tief in beide Großmächte eingefressen, den kriegt man nur durch komplette Systemumstellung raus.

1989 hatten wir die Chance, aber Putin, Bush und Konsorten haben es versaut.
Alles, was die Vorgänger an Vertrauen aufgebaut hatten, ging den Bach runter und jetzt geht das SDI wieder los.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Unangenehmes Zeugs in den Reaktorwandungen, Das bekommt man nicht abgeschruppt, Herzelchen


 Ich hab das *GKN*-Handbuch gelesen, komplett. 
Gut, ich hatte 10 Jahre Zeit dazu in der Revisionsplanung.

Wozu braucht ein Kernkraftwerk einen Schornstein?
Die Edelgase kriegt man nicht gebunden.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Dienstvorschrift jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf,


Du sollst keine belanglosen Geschichten erzählen, sondern den Unterschied zwischen
- _Kontaminierung_, also mit radioaktivem Materiel verunreinigt und
- _Aktivierung_, also durch radiaktiven Beschuß ebenfalls radioaktiv geworderem Material
verstehen. Das sind zwei grundverschieden Dinge.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Kernkraftwerk einen Schornstein?
> Denkt mal drüber nach.


Schornstein? Was faselst Du? Ich habe zwei Jahre für die Zerlegung der Anlagen in Greifswald Plasmabrenner und andere Schneidwerkzeuge optimiert. Ich war wochenlang in den Kraftwerken, "Schornsteine" gab es nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und: Man merkt das derzeit wieder Ferien sind. Wirre Threads wie diese nehmen wieder zu.


Schlimmer ist, dass die Oberverschwörer sofort wieder aggressiv beleidigend werden.
Passt zum Thema:
Katrin Goering-Eckardt: Hass im Netz haelt Frauen von Politik fern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Wahrscheinlich meint er mit Schornstein die Kühltürme... Der User hat schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass er von den meisten Themen wenig Ahnung hat und diese Ahnungslosigkeit mit Meinung zu füllen versucht.

Menschen wie der Vogeltyp leiden unter dem sogenannten Pippi Langstrumpf-Syndrom!

„ Das Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom (PPL-Syndrom oder PPLS) verdankt seinen Namen der Zeile in Pippi Langstrumpfs Lied »ich mach mir die Welt, widewide-wie sie mir gefällt« und beschreibt einen psycho-pathologischen Zustand des Geistes, der durch Realitäts- und Identitätsverlust bei gleichzeitigem Erfinden einer Phantasie-Identität und Scheinwelt gekennzeichnet ist. Diese Symptome werden wie folgt im Kinderlied beschrieben: »Zwei mal drei macht vier, widewidewitt, und drei macht neune« (2x3=4 4+3=9). Pippi Langstrumpf ignoriert die objektive Realität und phantasiert sich ihre Welt nach Gutdünken zusammen. “

Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom – Stupidedia


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Einiges wenn man Thematiken im Bereich der Nuklearrüstung diskutieren möchte. 
Es fehlt so ziemlich alles an notwendigem Wissen, das ist nur ein "Militär hat gesagt" Artikel, ohne Bewertung und Einordnung, ergo vollkommener Humbug. Das informiert noch nichtmal Unwissende, sondern macht eher Panik / Clickbait weil man glaubt hier was total neues und gefährliches gefunden zu haben.

Repost:
Hypersonic missiles: Three questions every reader should ask - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists

Der Artikel zeigt sehr sehr schön warum die Debatte um Hypersonic Weapons teilweise sehr absurd und falsch geführt wird.
Erinnert ein wenig an The Men who stare at Goats: Wir müssen Psychowarfare erforschen weil die Russen das erforschen und wir denen das Feld nicht kampflos überlassen dürfen...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dann sage das doch den anderen Mitstreitern in dieser mittlerweile multipolaren Welt.
> Die Nato sollte Russland einfach mal ein Angebot für einen Beitritt nahelegen, damit die Nato wieder einen Existenzgrund hat.
> Wenn am Ende fast alle Länder in der Nato sind, dann sinkt die Kriegsgefahr endlich mal auf fast 0.



Gefällt mir !   

Das wäre ne richtig gute Idee  ,  wieso kommt da keiner drauf ?


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ihr Wahrheitspächter und Fact Checker seit doch nicht glaubwürdiger als eine Wahrsagerin, die den Weihnachtsmann ankündigt.



Stimmt, die Blogs und Youtube-Kanäle von den Aluhüten aus dem Vollpfostenwald mit ihren eingängigen Geschwurbel sind natürlich viiiiiel glaubwürdiger als überprüfbare Daten. für deren Verständnis man allerdings wenigstens die Baumschule bei Lehrer Ast erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben müsste.  



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du sollst keine belanglosen Geschichten erzählen, sondern den Unterschied zwischen
> - _Kontaminierung_, also mit radioaktivem Materiel verunreinigt und
> - _Aktivierung_, also durch radiaktiven Beschuß ebenfalls radioaktiv geworderem Material
> verstehen. Das sind zwei grundverschieden Dinge.



Meines Wissen geht Aktivierung in aller Regel mit Kontaminierung einher (weil aktivierbares Material selten rein vorliegt), aber umgekehrt führt Kontaminierung in freier Wildbahn niemals zur Aktivierung. Damit erschöpft sich mein fundiertes Halbwissen dazu aber auch schon; meine diesbezügliche Ausbildung beschränkt sich auf Dekontamination von Mensch und Material (wovon ich auch nur bestenfalls die Hälfte behalten habe).



> Schornstein? Was faselst Du? Ich habe zwei Jahre für die Zerlegung der Anlagen in Greifswald Plasmabrenner und andere Schneidwerkzeuge optimiert. Ich war wochenlang in den Kraftwerken, "Schornsteine" gab es nicht.



Das Kernkraftwerk Lubmin (bei Greiswald) hat sogar drei oder vier Konstruktionen, die man für Schornsteine halten könnte. Allerdings sind Schornsteine per Definition Anlagen zur Abführung von *Rauch*gas, während es bei Kernkraftwerken wohl eher die Endstufe von Abgasungs-/Ventilationsanlagen sind, die keinen Verbrennungsprodukte ausstoßen. "Schlote" wäre hier meines Erachtens die korrekte Bezeichnung. Das kann vielleicht jemand vom Fach genauer erklären.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das wäre ne richtig gute Idee  ,  wieso kommt da keiner drauf ?



Dann würde man doch die Rüstungsausgaben nicht mehr rechtfertigen können.
Am Ende wird man Russland und China sowieso in die Nato holen müssen, aber aktuell ist man ja noch mit dem Wirtschaftskrieg beschäftigt. 

Dauert vermutlich also noch. 
Interessenausgleich muss man früher oder später sowieso auf allen Feldern finden, auch militärisch.

Die Wirtschaft ist schon eng verzahnt, wieso nicht auch das Militär? Man könnte die Gelder fast komplett in wichtigere Bereiche wie Bildung, Forschung oder Raumfahrt stecken, anstatt Bettlägrigen  immer neue Schuhe zu kaufen.

Die Menschen sind eben kriegsmüde, wollen sich nicht mehr einfach für nix und wieder nix den Kopf wegballern lassen. 
So was blödes aber auch.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Mir ist schon klar dass der Artikel völlig inkorrekt mit großen Zahlen wie 27facher Schallgeschwindigkeit hantiert. Der Vorteil von Hyperschall-Flugkörpern soll daraus resultieren, dass man sie von Flugzeugen abfeuern kann und sie dann unter effektiver Radarhöhe ins Ziel fliegt. 

Im Großen und Ganzen ist es natürlich eine gewaltige Ressourcenverschwendung. Genau genommen sind die meisten Mittel- und Langstreckenraketen sowieso per Definition bereits Hyperschall-Waffen, da sie schneller als fünffache Schallgeschwindigkeit fliegen. Dies erreichen sie aber nur in sehr großer Höhe, wo die Dichte der Luft gering ist und die Reibung die Teile nicht verglühen lässt.

Der Hyperschall hier, wenn er denn wirklich funktioniert, erzeugt eine Glocke und heizt die Rakete nur auf einem kleinen Punkt auf. Beobachten konnte man diesen Effekt bei Torpedos, die ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit eine Glocke aus Luft erzeugen, welche das Wasser verdrängt und weitaus höhere Geschwindigkeiten erlaubt.

Es ist also weniger entscheidend, ob die Russen tatsächlich eine echte Tiefflug-Hyperschall-Rakete entwickelt haben, sondern wann dies den USA und China gelingt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schornstein? Was faselst Du? Ich habe zwei Jahre für die Zerlegung der Anlagen in Greifswald Plasmabrenner und andere Schneidwerkzeuge optimiert. Ich war wochenlang in den Kraftwerken, "Schornsteine" gab es nicht.



Echt jetzt ...  krass


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass der Artikel völlig inkorrekt mit großen Zahlen wie 27facher Schallgeschwindigkeit hantiert. Der Vorteil von Hyperschall-Flugkörpern soll daraus resultieren, dass man sie von Flugzeugen abfeuern kann und sie dann unter effektiver Radarhöhe ins Ziel fliegt.



Ergo genau das, was Cruise Missiles heute schon können. 

Die USA müssen keine Hypersonic Weapons entwickeln, sondern als Reaktion darauf ihre C&C Fähigkeiten ausbauen und beschleunigen. Russland gewinnt keinen Vorteil daraus dass Raketen derzeit schneller fliegen. 
Ein nuklearer Erstschlag wird dadurch nicht wahrscheinlicher, noch wird er dadurch effektiver. Die Probleme bleiben allesamt bestehen, nämlich, dass es gesicherte Zweitschlagfähigkeiten gibt und den USA noch immer Zeit zum reagieren bleibt.

Die Mär dass es keine Verteidigung gegen Hypersonic gäbe setzt ja voraus, das normale ballistische Raketen effektiv bekämpft werden könnten - dabei ist selbst diese Fähigkeit noch nichtmal vorhanden, nur in sehr sehr begrenztem Umfang und auch dann nicht wirklich zuverlässig.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



RX480 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise fragt keiner der "freien" Journalisten mal nach, wozu sollte ne Regierung mit scharfer Munition auf Demonstranten schiessen. Die Staatsgewalt hat ja ausreichend Wasserwerfer und Tränengas und Gummigeschosse.



So weit reicht die Logik halt nicht, es muss per Definition immer der ausgewählte Machthaber der Bösewicht sein, ganz nach Hollywood. Die armen Demonstranten werden natürlich grundlos niedergeschossen, immer! Hat man ja auch bei uns beim G20 Gipfel gesehen, alles friedlich. 
Naive Seelen glauben das natürlich während man in den anderen arabischen Staaten mit noch schlimmeren Diktatoren zusammenarbeitet und gemeinsam Terroristen, Söldner und Halsabschneider ins Land lotst, damit die dort die Demokratie aufbauen. 

Danach wirft man wieder Bomben und produziert neue Terroristen und Halsabschneider, man muss das System ja am Laufen halten.

Sollte es mal keine Interessen in Land XY geben, werden Völkermord oder irgendwelche angebliche Gifgtgaseinsätze natürlich ignoriert, sowie auch Julien Assange  der natürlich nicht gefoltert wird und selbstverständlich als Journalist mit den westlichen Werten einwandfrei behandelt wird. 

Immer wieder diese Terroristen und Kämpfer die aus dem Nichts auftauchen, aber jahrelang zuvor in amerikanischen  und irakischen Gefängnissen vorher Kaffekränzchen machen.

Mal schauen in welchem Land sich das Böse wieder erhebt. Eigentlich wäre doch Lybien mal wieder dran, oder vielleicht doch noch mal Syrien, kann ja nicht sein, dass dort unten mal Ruhe herrscht, die Leute sehnen sich doch nach der Demokratie und den Menschenrechten.

Und solange dieses System diese Doppelstandards erlaubt und keiner hinschaut, wirds auch nichts mit dem Weltfrieden. Hoffentlich erhält der Iran bald die Bombe, dann ist da unten vielleicht endlich mal Ruhe. Nen Selbsterhaltungstrieb sollten sogar die Mullahs haben.

Pakistan besitzt auch Atomwaffen, warum wird darüber eigentlich so wenig geschrieben? Achso Doppelstandards und so, die dürfen nicht, wir aber schon, klar.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Um jetzt wieder Richtung Thema zu gehen, die Zukunft eines Atomkrieges ist ungewiss, das einzig Sichere ist der Untergang des eigenen Staates, daher riskiert niemand sowas.
> Gerade dieses Patt ist es, was einen Kampf der Atommächte gegeneinander effektiv seit Jahrzehnten verhindert und Konflikte auf weitaus weniger gravierende Stellvertreterkriege verlagert.
> Die große Schwachstelle dieser Abschreckung ist aber die Sicherstellung der Vernichtung des Gegners, sprich Raketenabwehreinrichtungen. Sobald eine soweit funktioniert, dass das Risiko der eigenen Auslösung verringert wird, steigt das Risiko des Atomkriegs, man hat ja bessere Chancen auf ein Überleben und damit den Sieg als der Gegner.



Das schlimme an heutigen Kernwaffen ist sicherlich die Verharmlosung der Folgeschäden. Natürlich ist es heute kein Interesse mehr, verbrannte erde zu hinterlassen, sondern möglichst nur den Feind auszulöschen und dann möglichst schnell das strahlungsarme Gebiet zu besetzen. Klar ist aber auch, dass sowohl die USA als auch RUssland eine enorme Wirtsschaftkraft in den Weltkriegen entwickelt haben und mit Masse statt Klasse ziemlich viel Boden gut gemacht haben. Beide wollen nicht auf ihre Wirtschaft verzichten und so gibt es immer wieder ein theoretisches Säbelrasseln mit tollen Errungenschaften bei Angriffs- und Verteitigungswaffen.  Dazu kommen noch Stellvertreterkriege und kleinere Aktivitäten, wo extrem viel altes und konventionelles Kriegsmaterial eingesetzt wird. Amerikanische F-15 (entwickelt in den 70ern) bombardieren Stellungen in Syrien und Irak. Russische Mig 23/25(Material aus den 60ern?)  fliegen in Syrien Bodenangriffe. Ich habe das Gefühl, da wird erprobt, ob der alte Kram noch taugt, was im Lager rumsteht und abgeworfen, was sonst teuer entsorgt werden muss, um die Lager mit frischen, wieder 20-30 Jahre haltbaren Bomben aufzufüllen.

Wenn ich überlege, dass in Deutschland, 80 jahre nach dem Ende des 2.Weltkriegs noch täglich Bomben gefunden und entschärft werden müssen und wir das Dank viel Fachwissen über die Technik, Karten, Luftbildern und viel Finanzen vom Bund auch leisten können.
Was machen dann wesentlich ärmere Staaten, die mit moderner Munition beregnet werden?  Die haben weder das Wissen um die Sprengkörper, nich ausreichend Geld und Mittel, um ihre Flächen zu 100% zu bereinigen. Was teilweise über dem irak abgeworfen wurde ist ein vielfachen von der Menge an Bomben über Deutschland im WW2. 

Evtl mal ein sehr guter Grund für mehr Frieden in der Welt einzustehen und wieder Abrüstung zu fordern und den Leuten, die kriegerischen Streit vom Zaun brechen, mal mit einer klaren Haltung und Bezeichnung als Kriegstreiber entgegen zu treten.  

Reicht es denn nicht, dass wir genügend Dokus über zwei Weltkriege und  folgenden lokale Kriege haben. Muss Krieg erst wieder jeder Familie unnötiges Leid zufügen, damit man mit solchen "Spielchen der stetigen Aufrüstung" endlich aufhört? 

Die Sowjetunion ist in den 80ern an seinen hohen Militärausgaben zerbrochen. Das Kalkühl der USA. Aber was danach passiert ist, war keine Befreiung von der angespannten Lage. Statt nach dem Warschauer Pakt auch die Nato aufzulösen,  also beiderseitige Abrüstung und Entspannung, hat man die Nato einfach mal ohne Puffer bis an die Grenzen Russlands erweitert. 
Was das für ein Gefühl  bei der Bevölkerung bewirkt und wer dann politisch daraus Nutzen ziehen kann, nun, die Geschichte kennen wir vom Ende des WW1.  Die Nationalisten bekommen den Zuspruch, wenn ein Volk permanennt gedemütigt und nicht als vollwertiger Partner angesehen wird. Nicht erst seit gestern regiert ein Herr Putin mit strenger Hand und gibt Russland wieder  ein Selbstbewußtsein als Weltmacht, so zumindest seine politische  Wirkung in Russland. Man will Ernst genommen werden, notfalls mit zuhilfenahme illegaler Mittel. Es sorgt für Wahrnehmung und Respekt, notfalls einfach auch Angst.  Oder wie sollte man sonst die Anschläge in England und Deutschland auf ehem. russische Bürger werten?

Im Endeffekt ist der Awangard-Gleiternur eine Nachricht unter vielen, die auch möglichst verbreitet werden will. Ich erinnere mich an das kaspische Monster. Viel Aufregung, viel Angst, unbekannte Technologien.  Am Ende stellte sich für die USA heraus, das der Ekranoplan nicht immer und überall eingesetzt werden kann und nur in geringer STückzahl zur Verfügung stand. Auch Russland stellte das Projekt aus Kosten-Nutzen Gründen damals schnell wieder ein. Die Nachrichten gingen dennoch um die Welt.

*Evtl sollte man das Säbelrasseln einfach mal ignorieren und nicht alles nachplappern, was zur Verbreitung angedacht ist. Ja, die Teile können Kernwaffen tragen, ja, an der Grenze zum Weltraum ist alles sehr schnell unterwegs. Aber nur weil es diese Sachen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass diese überhaupt eine militärische , strategische oder taktische Bedeutung haben werden.  Kennt man übrigends auch aus dem Ende des WW2. V1, V2, V3, Me262, Me163, He162, AR234, Panzer Maus, Natter, UBoot Typ 21 nicht zu vergessen.
*


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Unter idealen Bedingungen können - ausgehend von derzeitigen Arsenal und sofern dieses komplett eingesetzt wird - ca. 23 Prozent der Interkontinentalraketen abgefangen werden. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass diese Bedingungen wohl eher nicht vorkommen werden.

Für bestimmte begrenzte Zielgebiete lässt sich dieser Wert erhöhen, was aber eher für konventionelle Sprengköpfe interessant ist. Nachvollziehbar, denn wenn überall im Staatsgebiet Kernwaffen herunterkommen, bringt es allenfalls einen Aufschub, wenn Washington oder Moskau von direkten oder wirksam-peripheren Treffern verschont bleiben.

Bereits bisherige Interkontinentalraketen erreichen theoretisch *bis zu* 20fache Schallgeschwindigkeit.  Wenn Russland jetzt die Abfangzeit (der Abschuss wird genauso schnell oder langsam registriert wie bisher) der USA verkürzt, ist das in etwa so, als würde man jemanden, den man vorher mit 20 Messersticken abmurksen wollte, jetzt mit 27 Stichen erledigen.
Ach so, und das gilt natürlich erst, wenn Russland auch sein gesamtes diesbezügliches Arsenal modernisiert hat. Dieses wurde unter enormen Kosten über Jahrzehnte aufgebaut. Kurz, es wäre ein irrsinnig teures Unterfangen ohne Mehrwert.

Aber jetzt mit der fraglos beeindruckenden Ingenieursleistung anzugeben bringt Punkte. Ebenso wie durch die Blume anzudeuten, dass man damit beispielsweise US-Stützpunkte oder Trägerverbände vor Russlands Haustür praktisch ohne Vorwarnzeit ausradieren könnte.
Sprich, die eigentliche taktische Option wird hinter der nach wie vor vertraglich geregelten strategischen Option versteckt - also genau dasselbe, was die USA mit der Ausweitung des Raketenschildes gemacht haben.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und: Man merkt das derzeit wieder Ferien sind. Wirre Threads wie diese nehmen wieder zu.



Natürlich, wenn die Nato Presse es sagt, dann muss es ja stimmen. Den Regierungsputsch, das Odessa Massaker, die Nazis und den Willen der Nationalisten die russische Sprache zu verbieten und Russland von der Krim zu jagen, gab's alles nicht. Der böse Putin handelte natürlich völlig ohne Grund mit seinem fragwürdigen Referendum.

Wenn man nur einseitig Medien konsumiert führt das früher oder später zur völligen Verblödungm


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, die eigentliche taktische Option wird hinter der nach wie vor vertraglich geregelten strategischen Option versteckt - also genau dasselbe, was die USA mit der Ausweitung des Raketenschildes gemacht haben.



Nicht ganz. 
Hyersonic macht einen nuklearen Schlagabtausch nicht gewinnbar.
Ein funktionierender Raketenschild dagegen schon.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ein funktionierender Raketenschild dagegen schon.



Houston, wir haben ein Problem!
Na hoffentlich ist den Verantwortlichen klar, das Theorie und Praxis zwei Paar Schuhe sind.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



RX480 schrieb:


> Houston, wir haben ein Problem!
> Na hoffentlich ist den Verantwortlichen klar, das Theorie und Praxis zwei Paar Schuhe sind.



Das ist eines der wesentlichen Risiken bei der ganzen Geschichte


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Hyersonic macht einen nuklearen Schlagabtausch nicht gewinnbar.
> Ein funktionierender Raketenschild dagegen schon.



Was ich sagen wollte: In beiden Fällen wird die taktische Option als strategische Option verkauft, um zumindest grob im Rahmen des ABM-Vertrags zu bleiben.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist eines der wesentlichen Risiken bei der ganzen Geschichte



Weiss jetzt gar net, ob Russland einen ähnlichen Schwachpunkt wie die USA haben.
Vermutlich wäre ein Treffer in Yellowstone von nem "übersehenen" U-Boot aus schon ein großes Problem.
Wieviel Raketen+Sprengköpfe hätte ein Boot? Sicher ausreichend.

Erstaunlich finde ich auch die kleine Kaspi-Flotte. Da erübrigen sich die Flugzeugträger im Golf.
Das nenn ich mal asymmetrische Rüstungsausgaben. (den Fehler vom Kalten Krieg wird man net wiederholen)
(mal vom F35-Desaster ganz abgesehen, die Amis schlagen sich selbst in die Flucht mit schwerfälliger Planung und Umsetzung
überteuerter Strategien, die 10 Jahre später schon net mehr funzen, da sind die Russen eher pragmatisch)


----------



## Seregios (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Mein Gott.....   
Die Amis und Russen haben laut der ICAN jeder ca. 1600 Atomsprengköpfe einsatzbereit und jeweils weitere 5.000 in Reserve. Was machen da die vielleicht 100 Hyperschallwaffen aus, die sich die Russen leisten können...…
...und ja, die Russen haben ein Geldproblem. Ihren Hyper-Super-Duper-Panzer Armata mussten sie auch bis auf ein paar wenige Exemplare einfrieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schornstein? Was faselst Du? Ich habe zwei Jahre für die Zerlegung der Anlagen in Greifswald Plasmabrenner und andere Schneidwerkzeuge optimiert. Ich war wochenlang in den Kraftwerken, "Schornsteine" gab es nicht.


 Ich war zehn Jahre im Kernkraftwerk.
Es gibt immer einen Schornstein, da Du die Edelgase nicht binden kannst und sie in die Umgebung abgegeben werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Du liest meine Beiträge nicht vollständig, vor allem nicht *zwischen *den Zeilen ... .

Und ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Kontaminierung und Aktivierung (3 Jahre Atomphysik an der Uni).




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist, dass die Oberverschwörer sofort wieder aggressiv beleidigend werden.
> Passt zum Thema:
> Katrin Goering-Eckardt: Hass im Netz haelt Frauen von Politik fern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Typisches Verhalten für einen weltfremde Politikerin ohne abgeschlossene Ausbildung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ein funktionierender Raketenschild dagegen schon.


Wie soll das funktionieren?
Und das System ist nicht zu zerstören?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meines Wissen geht Aktivierung in aller Regel mit Kontaminierung einher (weil aktivierbares Material selten rein vorliegt),


Da irrst Du. Es sind zwei völlig getrennte Dinge. Kontaminierte Stoffe sind Materialien, die radioaktive Partikel enthalten, also z.B. typischer Fall Out, in dem der ganze Rest der Kernwaffen steckt. Das ist aber gar nicht viel im Vergleich zu dem, was in Kernkraftwerken an Müll entsteht oder in der Nuklearmedizin. 

Aktiviert werden stabile Isotope, wenn sie einer Strahlenquelle ausgesetzt sind. Die Dosis einer "üblichen" Kontaminierung ist viel zu gering. Wir reden bei Aktivierung über Reaktorgefäße und selbst in denen wird ungefähr nur 2-5mm tief aktiviert, nach mehreren Jahrzehnten intensiver Bestrahlung. Das hatte mich in Greifswald auch überrascht. Es reichte, die "Oberfläche" also die obersten Millimeter, elektrolytisch abzutragen, der Rest des Reaktorgefäßes konnte in die normale Wertstoffkette als Schrott übergeben werden



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das kann vielleicht jemand vom Fach genauer erklären.


Es geht darum, Wasserstoff im Fall des Falles ablassen zu können. Kommt es zu einer Kernschmelze, wird das Uran so heiß, dass Wasser dissoziert und sich in der Reaktorhülle Knallgas bildet. Würde das Explodieren, würde die Hülle dem nicht stand halten. Darum muss für den Fall der Fälle das Containment Abluftvorrichtungen haben. Mit "Schornsteinen" im eigentlichen Sinne haben die aber rein gar nichts zu tun.

Wirklich schlimm ist das entstehende Tritium. Das diffundiert überall rein und ist nicht aufzuhalten. Die Mengen sind gering, aber störend



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen Schornstein,


Mein Gott, dass sind die Schornsteine der Notstromaggregate. Ganz konventionelle Gasturbinen, mit Kerosin betrieben.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren?



Ganz vereinfacht:

Präventivschlag gegen Command & Control Fähigkeiten des Gegners + dessen Land- und Seegestützten Raketen - dezimiert die Schlagkraft des Gegners.
Der Schild soll dann den Rest der noch übrig ist abfangen.

Das ist extrem vereinfacht, aber im Kern der wesentliche Punkt bei dem die Gleichung kippt. Wenn ich der Meinung bin mit einem Erstschlag soviele Raketen zu zerstören dass ich meinem Schild zutraue den Rest abzufangen, dann wird ein Nuklearkrieg gewinnbar weil die eigene Verwundbarkeit wegfällt. Deshalb sind Programme wie SDI oder jegliche Verteidigung gegen ICBMs so gefährlich. Egal wieviele Sprengköpfe man besitzt, solange man verwundbar bleibt ändert sich nichts am eigenen Risiko. Je stärker man die eigene Verwundbarkeit reduziert, desto eher ist man geneigt Risiken einzugehen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und das System ist nicht zu zerstören?



Doch, deswegen haben die Russen damit gedroht, nachdem die USA angekündigt hatten in Polen und Tschechien Teile des Raketenschilds zu stationieren, Iskander Kurzstreckenraketen (die nukleare Nutzlast tragen können) nach Kaliningrad zu verlegen. Die Drohung wurde mehrfach wiederholt, wäre aber der exakte Konter gegen diese Teile eines Raketenabwehrsystems.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Seregios schrieb:


> Mein Gott.....
> Die Amis und Russen haben laut der ICAN jeder ca. 1600 Atomsprengköpfe einsatzbereit und jeweils weitere 5.000 in Reserve. Was machen da die vielleicht 100 Hyperschallwaffen aus, die sich die Russen leisten können...…
> ...und ja, die Russen haben ein Geldproblem. Ihren Hyper-Super-Duper-Panzer Armata mussten sie auch bis auf ein paar wenige Exemplare einfrieren.



Im modernen Krieg rechnet sich Klasse statt Masse! Man brauch net mehr soviele Raketen.

Und wie alt sind nochmal die Leos und Abrams? (Die nimmt net mal mehr der IS in Zahlung)
Kein ausreichender Schutz gegen Panzerknacker.
Die Russen haben sicher in Syrien viel Erfahrung gesammelt = unbezahlbar.
Man sollte auch net den Fehler machen 1:1 aufzurechnen. Gerade die Russen fliegen doppelt soviele Kampfeinsätze
wie die Nato-Pendants.

Ergo, selbst lokale Konflikte sind für die Amis net so leicht zu gewinnen, falls mal ein ernsthafter Gegner 
dagegenhält.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz vereinfacht:
> 
> Präventivschlag gegen Command & Control Fähigkeiten des Gegners + dessen Land- und Seegestützten Raketen - dezimiert die Schlagkraft des Gegners.
> Der Schild soll dann den Rest der noch übrig ist abfangen..


Und die U-Boote? Gar nichts ist einfach und die Feuerkraft eines jeden einzelnen U-Bootes reicht, um einen Kreig als Verloren aussehen zu lassen, wenn 50 Städte der USA dem Erdboden gleich gemacht worden sind. Niemand "gewinnt" einen Atomkrieg. Mag sein, dass der eine oder andere weniger schwere Verlust hat. Zu Gewinnen ist da aber nix.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die U-Boote? Gar nichts ist einfach und die Feuerkraft eines jeden einzelnen U-Bootes reicht, um einen Kreig als Verloren aussehen zu lassen, wenn 50 Städte der USA dem Erdboden gleich gemacht worden sind. Niemand "gewinnt" einen Atomkrieg. Mag sein, dass der eine oder andere weniger schwere Verlust hat. Zu Gewinnen ist da aber nix.



Was soll mit den U-booten sein?
Russische strategische Boote sind gegenüber den US Jagdubooten deutlich im Nachteil, zudem gibts sehr viel weniger von den Teilen als bisher. Was glaubst du warum die Russen so massiv aufrüsten, durch alle Bereiche hinweg.
Und, die Zerstörung strategischer U-Boote ist Teil JEDER Erstschlagsdoktrin, d.h. das wäre in dem von mir geschilderten Szenario eine Voraussetzung.

(hab ich glaub auch geschrieben, oder was denkst du sind Seegestützte Raketen).

Das Problem: Es muss nicht funktionieren, die Führung muss nur GLAUBEN dass es funktionieren WIRD.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was soll mit den U-booten sein?
> Russische strategische Boote sind gegenüber den US Jagdubooten deutlich im Nachteil



Und alle U-Boote werden gleichzeitig vernichtet? Amerikanische Jagd Uboote im Schwarzen Meer? 
Nein, da fliegt noch genug Richtung USA.  Außerdem  heißt der neue Feind nicht mehr Russland,
sondern China. Zumindest der wirkliche



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem: Es muss nicht funktionieren, die Führung muss nur GLAUBEN dass es funktionieren WIRD.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Argument lasse ich gelten und genau das ist auch das größte Problem


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Mal etwas Anderes:

Wer träumte nochmal zuerst vom Prompt Global Strike?
Prompt Global Strike - Wikipedia
Insofern beachtlich das, die Russen eher liefern.

Ist derzeit ein Skalpell für begrenzte Konflikte.

btw.
Wg. Trump mache ich mir keine Sorgen, weil der net seine Immobilien einäschern wird. dito Putin
Da wären eher Krebspatienten wie McCain gefährlich gewesen.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und alle U-Boote werden gleichzeitig vernichtet?



Alle auf See befindlichen Raketen-U-Boote, ja. Das ist die Strategie seit es Raketen-U-Boote gibt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Amerikanische Jagd Uboote im Schwarzen Meer?


 
Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass die Russen strategische Boote im Schwarzen Meer hätten (was auch keinen Sinn ergibt, bei dem begrenzten Seegebiet)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, da fliegt noch genug Richtung USA.



Tja, das ist eben die Stellschraube an der man drehen will. Die Russen haben das erkannt und rüsten deshalb auf - was das tragische daran ist. Wenn die Amis Abwehrtechnologie entwickeln, dann gehen die Russen einen Schritt zurück.
Raketenabwehrsysteme kann man überladen, was bedeutet, mehr Raketen, mehr Sprengköpfe. Deshalb sagen vernünftige Personen auch seit Jahrzehnten dass SDI und jegliche Technologie zur Abwehr massiven Beschuss mit ballistischen Raketen die Welt massiv unsicherer macht.

Was halt leider nicht jeder versteht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mein Gott, dass sind die Schornsteine der Notstromaggregate. Ganz konventionelle Gasturbinen, mit Kerosin betrieben.


Was erzählst Du hier?
Die Notströmer sind meist Schiffsdiesel, die auch mit Diesel laufen.

In Neckarwestheim läuft immer einer von vieren donnerstags.
Und die Abgase werden durch einen kurzen Schacht direkt am Notstromgebäude nach außen geleitet.

Da geht nichts durch den Schlot.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nix wenn man den Wetterbericht abrufen will.
> 
> Einiges wenn man Thematiken im Bereich der Nuklearrüstung diskutieren möchte.
> Es fehlt so ziemlich alles an notwendigem Wissen, das ist nur ein "Militär hat gesagt" Artikel, ohne Bewertung und Einordnung, ergo vollkommener Humbug. Das informiert noch nichtmal Unwissende, sondern macht eher Panik / Clickbait weil man glaubt hier was total neues und gefährliches gefunden zu haben.


Das ist ein stinknormaler Associated Press Artikel, der auch auf anderen Plattformen veröffentlicht wird. Dabei ist er vergleichsweise informativ und es gibt einige Details. Was du jedoch verlangst, daß ein Journalist die russischen Angaben überprüft, das ist nicht möglich.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Repost:
> Hypersonic missiles: Three questions every reader should ask - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists
> 
> Der Artikel zeigt sehr sehr schön warum die Debatte um Hypersonic Weapons teilweise sehr absurd und falsch geführt wird.
> Erinnert ein wenig an The Men who stare at Goats: Wir müssen Psychowarfare erforschen weil die Russen das erforschen und wir denen das Feld nicht kampflos überlassen dürfen...


Halten wir doch zunächst einmal fest, daß ein Objekt, ob Fahne, Roboter und Moonlander, eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 38500 Km/h benötigt, um die Erdanziehungskraft zu überwinden. Warum also sollte eine Waffe nicht 30000 Km/h erreichen können?
Weil die Amis es nicht packen? Die werkeln auch seit 1996 an der F-35.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Blogs und Youtube-Kanäle von den Aluhüten aus dem Vollpfostenwald mit ihren eingängigen Geschwurbel sind natürlich viiiiiel glaubwürdiger als überprüfbare Daten. für deren Verständnis man allerdings wenigstens die Baumschule bei Lehrer Ast erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben müsste.


Hier schwurbelt aber niemand. Und es ist auch nicht alles Verschwörungstheorie, was ihr Amischreiber als solche bezeichnet.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und alle U-Boote werden gleichzeitig vernichtet?





hoffgang schrieb:


> Alle auf See befindlichen Raketen-U-Boote, ja. Das ist die Strategie seit es Raketen-U-Boote gibt.



Mittlerweile sollte doch klar sein, das kleine billige Diesel U-Boote auch Kinshal abfeuern können, z.Bsp. vom Mittelmeer vs. IS praktiziert.
Die ganzen Kostenargumente und Hoffnungen auf rechtzeitiges Aufspüren sind Quatsch.

Das wird übrigens auch den Amis im Pazifik vs. China so gehen. Flugzeugträger Ade.

btw.
Momentan sitzen eh die größten Kriegshetzer in London und sind ganz leicht zu erreichen.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Hast du den Bulletin Artikel überhaupt gelesen?

Hypersonic bietet derzeit in keinem Szenario eine echte Veränderung. Aus diesem Grund ist der Hype (und der mail.com Artikel hyped dank der Überschrift ordentlich mit) absolut nicht gut.
Deswegen, wenn du solche Themen beackern willst, dann eben keine Associated Press Artikel, die sind nämlich alle *******. (Siehe Gernot Kramper auf Stern.de).

Hypersonic muss gegenüber dem vorhandenen Arsenal eingeordnet werden, sonst kann Otto-Normal Leser nicht für sich entscheiden ob das jetzt wichtig ist oder nicht. Aber darum gehts garnicht, Clicks sind entscheidend und das erreichen solche Artikel.
Nur mit dem echten Informationsgehalt haperts. Deswegen, mehr Warontherocks, mehr Bulletin of the Atomic Scientist usw. lesen. Dann kriegt man auch mit dass es vor kurzem eine Explosion in einem russischen Labor gegeben hat in dem im Kalten Krieg an Biowaffen geforscht wurde .




RX480 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte doch klar sein, das kleine billige Diesel U-Boote auch Kinshal abfeuern können, z.Bsp. vom Mittelmeer vs. IS praktiziert.
> Die ganzen Kostenargumente und Hoffnungen auf rechtzeitiges Aufspüren sind Quatsch.



Quatsch ist zu glauben eine Seegestützte Waffe mit 300-500km Reichweite hätte irgendeinen Einfluss auf nukleare Erstschlagszenarien.
Raketenboote werden idR beim Auslaufen geortet und getrackt, zu Hochzeiten wurde jedem Raketenboot ein feindliches Jagdboot zugeordnet.  (hat hier niemand Roter Oktober gesehen...). Die begrenzte Anzahl einsatzbereiter russischer Boote helfen da den Russen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Seregios (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



RX480 schrieb:


> Im modernen Krieg rechnet sich Klasse statt Masse! Man brauch net mehr soviele Raketen.
> 
> Und wie alt sind nochmal die Leos und Abrams? (Die nimmt net mal mehr der IS in Zahlung)
> Kein ausreichender Schutz gegen Panzerknacker.
> ...



Zu der Raketenanzahl hast du mich evtl. missverstanden. Meiner Meinung nach, machen die wenigen Hyperschallwaffen (so sie denn überhaupt wirklich wie beschrieben funktionieren)  in einem ernsthaften Konflikt keinen Unterschied. Es führt nur dazu, dass die Reaktionszeit von 20 Minuten auf 15 Minuten sinkt. 

Und Klasse, statt Masse ist besser?   Hat zu allen Zeiten schon nicht gestimmt. Dann hätte eine römische Legion keinen Kampf verlieren dürfen, die Engländer bei Crecy nicht gewinnen dürfen und die deutschen Tiger/Panther/ME262 den WWII gewinnen müssen. 
Die Kampfkraft des Armata bleibt noch abzuwarten, außer viel heißer Propagandaluft ist da auch noch nichts bewiesen.
Die Kampfeinsätze der russischen Luftwaffe in Syrien sind bessere Trainingsflüge. Ein Gegner, der nicht zurückschießen kann ist keiner. Wenn sie mal in die Nähe von jemanden kommen, der es kann, wie der Türkei, ging es auch nicht gut für sie aus.
Flugerfahrung haben die Amis durch ihre Kriege in den letzten 10-15 Jahren mehr als genug. Wobei ich auch glaube, dass sich die Amis mit dem F-35 ein faules Ei gelegt haben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn Russland die Kohle für so ein Blödsinn und generell für ihre Großmachtträume mal lieber in sinnvolle Wirtschaftsprojekte, Armutsbekämpfung, ökologische Projekte, Korruptionsbekämpfung etc. investieren würde, dann wäre dem Land auf lange Sicht mit Sicherheit besser gedient.



So sieht es aus. 

Ist halt ein Egoproblem von Putin,
ICH bin der neue Zar.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Vermutlich hat eher die Nato ein Problem mit der Selbstfindung.

btw.
Warum soll man einen Gegenr 100x zerstören können wollen.
1x reicht vollkommen.
dito
2000km bis London
Ch-47M2 Kinschal – Wikipedia
und
von Venezuela bis Amiland ist es auch net so weit


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Putin ist einer der rationalsten und intelligentesten Politiker, die ich kenne.
Dass er plötzlich ausflippt und Atomwaffen verwendet, halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.
Eher dreht Donald Trump durch oder unsere linke Regierung, wo mir Kontrolle über Waffen und deren Provokationen viel mehr Sorgen bereiten würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zwar ist Rußland auf der Krim einmarschiert aber erst nach dem illegalen Naziputsch, der die demokratisch gewählte Regierung der Ukraine entmachtet hat.


Demokratie hat aber mit der Politik von Wiktor Janukowytsch so viel zu tun, wie ein Pflasterstein mit einer DVD.

Was Nazis sind, solltest Du Dir mal von ganz alten Mitbürgern erzählen lassen, die die "Wohltaten" selbiger Verbrecher noch erlebt haben (Gestapo, SA, SS, **, ...).


> Der *Nationalsozialismus* ist eine radikal antisemitische, rassistische, nationalistische (chauvinistische), völkische, sozialdarwinistische, antikommunistische, antiliberale und antidemokratische Ideologie.





FetterKasten schrieb:


> Putin ist einer der rationalsten und  intelligentesten Politiker, die ich kenne.


Du kennst Putin?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:


> Von 1975 bis 1982 war er KGB-Offizier in der ersten Hauptabteilung (Auslandsspionage).
> 
> Zu seinen frühen KGB-Pflichten zählte auch das Unterdrücken von Dissidenten-Tätigkeiten in seiner Heimatstadt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wladimir_Wladimirowitsch_Putin


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



RX480 schrieb:


> 2000km bis London
> Ch-47M2 Kinschal – Wikipedia
> und
> von Venezuela bis Amiland ist es auch net so weit



Du hast die Luft-Boden Variante verlinkt...
SS-N-33 Zirkon – Wikipedia ist eine seegestützte Hyperschallwaffe, mit doch begrenzter Reichweite.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit einem namensgleichen System 9K330 Tor – Wikipedia . Kinshal heißt hierbei die Marinevariante der Tor, das Ganze ist aber ein Luftabwehrsystem, keine Offensivwaffe.

Kurzum: Es gibt keine Raketensysteme auf Diesel U-Booten mit nennenswerter Reichweite / nuklearer Nutzlast im russischen Arsenal. Vllt schwimmt bei den Nordkoreanern noch einer der Pötte aus den 60ern, die sind aber alles andere als leise.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schornstein? Was faselst Du? Ich habe zwei Jahre für die Zerlegung der Anlagen in Greifswald Plasmabrenner und andere Schneidwerkzeuge optimiert. Ich war wochenlang in den Kraftwerken, "Schornsteine" gab es nicht.


Dann nenn die Dinger eben "Fortluftkamin", wenn Dir Schornstein nicht genehm ist. 


> *Welche radioaktiven Stoffe werden abgegeben und wie?*
> Die Abgabe radioaktiver Stoffe mit der Fortluft erfolgt gezielt über den Fortluftkamin. Dabei handelt es sich vor allem um radioaktive Edelgase, Tritium, Kohlenstoff-14 sowie radioaktives Jod und kleinste Mengen von anderen radioaktiven Stoffen, die an Staub gebunden sind.
> Quelle: https://www.kkw-gundremmingen.de/download/kkw_t8/emissionsbroschuere.pdf


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann nenn die Dinger eben "Fortluftkamin", wenn Dir Schornstein nicht genehm ist.



Wie kürzlich schon erwähnt, hat das nicht damit zu tun, ob es jemandem genehm ist oder nicht: Schornsteine sind per Definition Anlagen zur Abführung von Rauch, oder korrekter, von Rauchgas. Edelgase und staubgebundene radioaktive Stoffe sind bekanntlich kein Rauchgas.

Die Dinger am Kernkraftwerk wären also, deiner und Rotkaeppchens Erklärung folgend, eher eine Art senkrecht ausgeführte Ventilationsschächte. Und dank dir haben wir nun auch den korrekten Begriff dafür, also keinen Grund zum Streit.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Atomwaffen tun das seit 1945 ziemlich zuverlässig.



War halt blöd von den Ukrainern ihre Atomwaffen abzurüsten...



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint er mit Schornstein die Kühltürme... Der User hat schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass er von den meisten Themen wenig Ahnung hat und diese Ahnungslosigkeit mit Meinung zu füllen versucht.


Moment mal, die Bildern mit den Türme aus denen immer so bedrohliche Wolken aufsteigen und mit denen fast jeder Artikel zum Thema "Atomkraft, wir werden alle sterben !!!1111" versehen ist zeigen gar keine Schornsteine aus denen tödliche radiokative Verseuchung aufsteigt, sondern harmlosen Wasserdampf? 
Das sind ja fast schon Vorwürfe auf "Lügenpresse" Niveau 
atomkraftwerk - Google-Suche


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Alreech schrieb:


> Moment mal, die Bildern mit den Türme aus denen immer so bedrohliche Wolken aufsteigen...


Um die geht es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Alreech schrieb:


> Moment mal, die Bildern mit den Türme aus denen immer so bedrohliche Wolken aufsteigen und mit denen fast jeder Artikel zum Thema "Atomkraft, wir werden alle sterben !!!1111" versehen ist zeigen gar keine Schornsteine aus denen tödliche radiokative Verseuchung aufsteigt, sondern harmlosen Wasserdampf?



Ja, Kernkraftwerke haben Kühltürme.
Ja, aus diesen steigt Wasserdampf auf.
Ja, das tut er auch, wenn entsprechende Kraftwerke in einem Bericht über die Gefahren von Kernkraft gezeigt werden.

Nein, in diesen Berichten wird nicht behauptet, aus den Kühltürmen würden radioaktive Wolken aufsteigen.

(Fun Fact: Auch Wasserdampf ist nicht per se harmlos und Rückkühlwerke unterliegen regelmäßigen Kontrollen. Beispielsweise sind Legionellen zwar nicht so gefährlich wie Radioaktivität, aber sie können die Lebenserwartung von Anwohnern trotzdem gehörig verkürzen.)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Doch, deswegen haben die Russen damit gedroht, nachdem die USA angekündigt hatten in Polen und Tschechien Teile des Raketenschilds zu stationieren, Iskander Kurzstreckenraketen (die nukleare Nutzlast tragen können) nach Kaliningrad zu verlegen. Die Drohung wurde mehrfach wiederholt, wäre aber der exakte Konter gegen diese Teile eines Raketenabwehrsystems.



Wenn die Amis und die Russen Atomkrieg machen wollen  ,  dann doch bitte zwischen Alaska und Sibirien.  
Das ist viel kürzer und stört niemanden xD .
Sonst kriegt das alles wieder der " dumme " Ossi ab ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Sonst kriegt das alles wieder der " dumme " Ossi ab ^^


Du hast die Folgen nicht bedacht.
Nach einem Atomkrieg sind wir alle im Nirvana.

Die Restkernstrahlung erledigt das zuverlässig und mit den Jetstreams wird das strahlende Zeug schön gleichmäßig um die ganze Welt verteilt.

Der Nukleare Winter killt alle Pflanzen und nach zwei Jahren wird es ganz dünn mit sauberem Essen / Trinken.


----------



## Slezer (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Macht euch nicht zuviele Gedanken. Wenn es passiert dann passiert es. Wir hier können nichts dagegen tun. Genießt euer leben.


Das ist doch mal eine Ansprache lol


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Slezer schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht zuviele Gedanken. Wenn es passiert dann passiert es. Wir hier können nichts dagegen tun. Genießt euer leben.



Bei "Leben genießen" mache ich mit, aber ansonsten: Nix da.

Kosmische Katastrophen kann man schicksalsergeben hinnehmen, aber bei menschlicher Dummheit ist es ja wohl das Mindeste, dass wir die Vollpfosten, die uns umbringen, wenigstens wissen lassen, dass wir sie für Vollpfosten halten.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Könnte das vielleicht mal jemand ins richtige Unterforum verschieben?
Das hier ist doch keine Newsseite für politische Meldungen.

Und was zum Teufel ist bitte ein "Rußland"?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte das vielleicht mal jemand ins richtige Unterforum verschieben?
> Das hier ist doch keine Newsseite für politische Meldungen.
> 
> Und was zum Teufel ist bitte ein "Rußland"?



Schon dabei.  
Ich werd auch gleich mal ausmisten. Der Thread ist etwas abgedriftet. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die allergrößte Gefahr ergibt sich hier für die USA. Deren neue Flugzeugträger kosten bis zu 10 Milliarden Dollar pro Stück und die sind nahezu hilflos gegen Hyperschall-Raketen.



Es gibt noch keine genauen Angaben (oder ich habe sie nicht finden können), aber große Zweifel daran, dass die neuen russischen Raketen zielsuchend sind. Mit Mach 6-10 anfliegen ist eine Sache - bei Mach 6-10 ein Ziel in größerer Entfernung orten und identifizieren können ein ganz anderes. Sollte die Ingenieure hier kein wahres Wunder vollbracht haben, lassen sich die neuen RVs genauso wie die älterer ICBMs nur gegen große, stationäre Ziele einsetzen, bei denen ein paar 100 m Zielgenauigkeit ausreichen und deren Position deutlich vor dem Start mit anderen Systemen festgestellt werden kann.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Beide Systeme haben einen allenfalls spärlichen strategischen oder taktischen Nutzen und dienen nur zur Provokation bzw. Düpierung, so nach dem Motto "Schau mal, was wir gebaut haben; das habt ihr nicht, ällerbätsch!"



Leider haben dabei beide den Effekt einer aktuen Verschärfung des Risikos: Wenn ein vermeintlicher beschränkter Erstschlag erkannt wird und man weiß, dass bis zum Einschlag 10 Minuten vergehen und man selbst mit 1% des eigenen Arsenals sämtliche Zweitschläge des Gegners ausschließen kann, kann man sich eine dreifache Prüfung erlauben und hoffentlich Fehler vermeiden. Wenn die Flugzeit nur noch zwei Minuten beträgt und ein Abwehrsystem mit nicht genau definierter Leistungsfähigkeit übersättigt werden muss, gibt es nur noch den schnellen Schlag auf den einen, ganz großen Knopf...




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt mal die beiden Weltkriege heranziehen, haben Kernwaffen den Konflikt gut verhindert.



Wenn wir mal die hundert Jahre vor den Weltkriegen und die gesamte Zeit danach heranziehen, dann sieht man keinerlei Unterschiede in den Kriegesmustern zwischen den heutigen Großmächten. Wer vor der Einführung von Atomwaffen Krieg gegeneinander erklärt hat (Indien, Pakistan; Russland, China), der hat es auch danach. Wer vor den Einführung von Atomwaffen nicht gegenseitig Krieg erklärt hat, hat es auch danach nicht, was also mutmaßlich nicht an den Atomwaffen lag. Nur bei den Kleinkrämern hat sich was geändert: Die Kims haben keine Angst vor niemanden und D vs US Runde 3 steht weiterhin aus.

Was sich aber seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs verdammt positiv auf den Weltfrieden ausgewirkt hat, ist das Ende des Kolonialismus...




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Keine, wie viele funktionstüchtige gab es denn vor Sommer ´45? Sobald es Kernwaffen gab, hat Japan ziemlich schnell kapituliert, sonst wäre es wohl noch zur Invasion der Hauptinseln gekommen und der Krieg hätte gut und gerne ein halbes-ganzes Jahr länger gedauert, da nach Nagasaki der japanischen Führung recht schnell klar wurde, dass die USA jede Stadt völlig zerstören könnten.



Das dürfte der japanischen Führung auch schon nach Hiroshima klar gewesen sein, genauso wie ihnen in jeder anderen Hinsicht klar war, dass sie verloren hatten. Und den USA war klar, dass Japan keine Gefahr mehr darstellte und über kurz oder lang entweder aus Ressorucenmangel, wegen Dauerbeschuss (1000de Marschflugkörper standen bereit) oder aus Einsicht kapitulieren würde. Aber vorher wollte man noch schnell zwei neue, komplexe Waffensysteme im realen Einsatz testen und vor allem Stalin deren Wirkung demonstrieren. Ein paar 100000 Japaner waren dafür ein kleiner Preis...




INU.ID schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwo mal irgendwer ausgerechnet, wieviel Arbeitszeit (Mannstunden) bzw. Geld und Ressourcen der dusselige Mensch in sein Militär und seine Kriege investiert hat?



Sowohl Militärausgaben als auch Kriegsschäden sind recht gut erforscht, ja 
Aber insgesamt würden sie "nur" reichen, um entweder unsere heutigen Verteilungsprobleme zu lösen ODER der Zukunft ein paar Jahre näher zu sein. Schließlich basiert militärischer und ziviler Fortschritt beiderseits zu nicht geringen Teilen auf Kommunikations-, Verkehrs-, Fertigungs- und Erfassungsmethoden sowie neuen Materialien. Man spart also nicht die gesamten Ausgaben ein, wenn man den militärischen Teil weglässt. Gegenzurechnen wären noch der Wegfall von Kriegopfern, da gibt es afaik keine Zahlen zu. Aber eine Rentnerarme Generation und weniger Ressourcenverbrauch haben auch stimulierende Wirkung auf die Wirtschaftsentwicklung.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja. was denkst Du denn, was nach einem Atomkrieg noch funktioniert?
> Die Satelliten werden als erstes ausgeschaltet.
> Die Kommunikation bricht zusammen.
> Die Halbleiterfabriken sind auch ein atomares strategisches Ziel, genau so, wie Strom- und Datenleitungen.
> ...



Supervulkane liegen unter Gesteinsschichten, gegen die jeder Atombunker ein Stohhaus ist und Chipfabriken sind garantiert keine strategischen Ziele (wenn auch ggf. in der Nähe selbiger gelegen). Für die nicht-Unterhaltungskommunikation haben wir auch einige gesicherte sowie Fallback-Systeme, die könnte nach ein paar Monaten wieder stehen und der Verlust von den 80-90%, die für Katzenvideos, Youporn und DSDS gebraucht werden, könnte die Menschheit vermutlich verkraften. Ich tippe auf einen effektiven Anstieg des intellektuellen Niveaus 

Was ein viel größeres Problem wäre: Die Versorgung. Bei der kann sich die industriealisierte nämlich keine Unterbrechung von auch nur mehreren Wochen leisten und sie baut ein mittlerweile globales Netz ununterbrochener, sehr empfindlicher Verkehrswege auf. Davon würde es viele zerlegen, außerdem gäbe es große Probleme die Nutzbarkeit diverser Ressourcen sicherzustellen. Vermutlich würden bei einem globalen Atomkrieg mehr Menschen verhungern, in der Nähe der Einschlagsorte auch verdursten, als an den Strahlung sterben.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies das. Hypersonic Weapons können nicht mehr oder weniger als aktuelle Raketen. Das Ganze ist ein enormes Hypethema.
> Aktuelle Raketenverteidigungen können nichtmal effektiv andauernden Beschuss durch aktuelle Raketenmodelle abfangen, das zeigt Patriot und das zeigt Iron Dome (deswegen tracken die Israelis auch jedes Geschoss und bekämpfen nur einen geringen Anteil, alles was in unbewohntem Land runtergeht lassen die fliegen).



Iron Dome wird mit 100000 $ pro abgefangener Granate veranschlagt. Technisch wäre mit dem System ein 99%iger Schutz machbar, aber niemand hat vor soviele Anlagen zu bezahlen und erst recht nicht, es so intensiv einzusetzen.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass der Artikel völlig inkorrekt mit großen Zahlen wie 27facher Schallgeschwindigkeit hantiert. Der Vorteil von Hyperschall-Flugkörpern soll daraus resultieren, dass man sie von Flugzeugen abfeuern kann und sie dann unter effektiver Radarhöhe ins Ziel fliegt.



Gibt es dafür in Bezug auf Avangard irgendwelche Hinweise auf Tiefflugfähigkeiten? Das ist ein ICBM-RV, Mach 27 wird nur beim Wiedereintritt erreicht. Neu ist, dass es auch in der anschließenden, deutlich langsameren aber immer noch hypersonischen Phase manövrieren kann. Aber Hyperschall in Bodennähe...
Mehr als Mach 2 gilt da schon als Herausforderung. >Mach 6 unter dem Radar ist absolut abwegig. Das wäre eine Neuauflage von Pluto und der Flug gefährlicher als der Sprengkopf.





Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch Stellvertreterkriege und kleinere Aktivitäten, wo extrem viel altes und konventionelles Kriegsmaterial eingesetzt wird. Amerikanische F-15 (entwickelt in den 70ern) bombardieren Stellungen in Syrien und Irak. Russische Mig 23/25(Material aus den 60ern?)  fliegen in Syrien Bodenangriffe. Ich habe das Gefühl, da wird erprobt, ob der alte Kram noch taugt, was im Lager rumsteht und abgeworfen, was sonst teuer entsorgt werden muss, um die Lager mit frischen, wieder 20-30 Jahre haltbaren Bomben aufzufüllen.



?? Die F15E ist ein aktueller Jagdbomber der US-Streitkräfte, das letzte Exemplar wurde keine zwei Jahre vor dem ersten Eurofighter ausgeliefert. Und die Russen fliegen TV-Aufnahmen primär mit Su-27, die 21er und 23 sind die eigenen der Syrer und z.T. tatsächlich sehr alt. MiG-25 habe ich noch keine gesehen und es gibt bei den derzeitigen Kämpfen auch kein Einsatzszenario für einen Langstrecken-/Höhenabfangjährer. Liegt vielleicht eine Verwechslung mit der optisch ähnlichen, aber noch aktuellen MiG 31 vor?  (Die 25er wären trotz ihres Alters aber immer noch der schnellste Vogel am syrischen Himmel )



> Was machen dann wesentlich ärmere Staaten, die mit moderner Munition beregnet werden?



Modernere Munition ist, von Streubomben abgesehen, in dem Fall ein Segen. Im zweiten Weltkrieg wurden absichtlich Verzögerungszünder als defacto Sprengfallen gegen die Zivilbevölkerung eingesetzt und eine Funktionsrate in den mittleren 90ern galt als ausreichend für die Zünder. Zusammen mit den extrem vielen Flächenbombardements sorgt das für extrem viele Blindgänger in den Böden. Bei modernen Kriegen sind eher Minen ein Problem.



> Evtl sollte man das Säbelrasseln einfach mal ignorieren und nicht alles nachplappern, was zur Verbreitung angedacht ist. Ja, die Teile können Kernwaffen tragen, ja, an der Grenze zum Weltraum ist alles sehr schnell unterwegs. Aber nur weil es diese Sachen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass diese überhaupt eine militärische , strategische oder taktische Bedeutung haben werden.  Kennt man übrigends auch aus dem Ende des WW2. V1, V2, V3, Me262, Me163, He162, AR234, Panzer Maus, Natter, UBoot Typ 21 nicht zu vergessen.
> [/B]



Alles entweder eine Fehlkonstruktion oder ein Fehleinsatz gewesen oder aber an der schlechten Infrastruktur gescheitert, aber nichts davon war schlagbar. 
(Außer die V1, die technisch auch als Erfolg gelten kann, bei Kriegsende aber technisch überholt war. Zumindest in Europa, in den USA wurde ein Nachbau für Angriffe auf Japan in Serie gefertigt )


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt noch keine genauen Angaben (oder ich habe sie nicht finden können), aber große Zweifel daran, dass die neuen russischen Raketen zielsuchend sind. Mit Mach 6-10 anfliegen ist eine Sache - bei Mach 6-10 ein Ziel in größerer Entfernung orten und identifizieren können ein ganz anderes. Sollte die Ingenieure hier kein wahres Wunder vollbracht haben, lassen sich die neuen RVs genauso wie die älterer ICBMs nur gegen große, stationäre Ziele einsetzen, bei denen ein paar 100 m Zielgenauigkeit ausreichen und deren Position deutlich vor dem Start mit anderen Systemen festgestellt werden kann.



Wobei bei taktischen Kernsprengköpfen so viel Genauigkeit nicht erforderlich ist.
Russland hat - ebenso wie die USA - bereits seit Ewigkeiten die Option, Seezielflugkörper mit Kernsprengköpfen zu bestücken,um damit ganze Verbände auszuschalten. Diese sind zwar zielsuchend, haben jedoch eine vergleichsweise geringe Reichweite, Geschwindigkeit und Traglast und können durch luftgestützten Begleitschutz auf mittlere und einer starken Point Defense auf kurze Entfernung recht gut abgewehrt werden, wenn der Angriff nicht gerade massiert erfolgt.
Hyperschallraketen sind in der selben Situation praktisch nicht abwehrbar und für die Zielaufklärung und den Angriff müssen die Trägersysteme sich auch nicht in Gegenschlagdistanz begeben. Die Daten von Seeaufklärungssatelliten genügen vollkommen und die Raketen können von sonst wo herkommen.

Nun hat bringt zwar auch der Einsatz taktischer Kernwaffen gewisse politische Implikationen mit sich, aber so lange man damit nicht gerade auf das Heimatland des Gegners zielt, wird da keine strategische Reaktion erfolgen. Erschreckenderweise ist das auch völkerrechtlich kaum zu beanstanden: Trägerverbände mit taktischer nuklearer Option sind auch ein valides Ziel für eine solche - um so mehr, je näher sich der attackierte Verband am Staatsgebiet des Angreifers befindet.

Das dürfte auch die implizite Ansage Russlands an die USA sein: Falls diese einen Trägerverband in der russischen Interessensphäre "falsch parken" sollten, könnte es geschehen, dass dieser das schnelle Knöllchen nicht übersteht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Präventivschlag gegen Command & Control Fähigkeiten des Gegners + dessen Land- und Seegestützten Raketen - dezimiert die Schlagkraft des Gegners.
> Der Schild soll dann den Rest der noch übrig ist abfangen.



Egal, wie du die Wirkung deines Erstschlags zu maximieren versuchst: Um einen Gegenschlag zu verhindern, müsste sie binnen weniger Minuten eintreten. Ich weiß nicht, wie die aktuellen Alarmstatusse sind, aber bei entsprechender Vorbereitung im Zuge einer zunächst verbalen oder konventionellen Eskalation können Gegenschläge seit Jahrzehnten in weniger als 5 Minuten ausgelöst werden. Heutzutage vermutlich in weniger als einer, wenn es sein muss und man Fehlreaktionen auf Fehlalarme als das kleinere Problem ansieht. Und diese Zeit zählt ab Start, da nützt es also herzlich wenig, dass man die Zeit bis zum Einschlag von >15 auf >10 min reduziert hat. Zumal du ungefähr 70 Jahre zu spät kommst, um als erster auf die strategische Bedeutung von Kontrollzentren hinzuweisen. Dementsprechend sitzen die heute alle in Bunkern, die zumindest eine Seite als unknackbar betrachtet und auch wenn immer neue Waffensysteme vielleicht den Hauch einer Chance auf eine Durchdringung suggerieren:
Der Angreifer verwettet wortwörtlich seine gesamte Nation darauf. Dafür bräuchte es statt einer Chance eine Garantie.



> Das ist extrem vereinfacht, aber im Kern der wesentliche Punkt bei dem die Gleichung kippt. Wenn ich der Meinung bin mit einem Erstschlag soviele Raketen zu zerstören dass ich meinem Schild zutraue den Rest abzufangen, dann wird ein Nuklearkrieg gewinnbar weil die eigene Verwundbarkeit wegfällt. Deshalb sind Programme wie SDI oder jegliche Verteidigung gegen ICBMs so gefährlich. Egal wieviele Sprengköpfe man besitzt, solange man verwundbar bleibt ändert sich nichts am eigenen Risiko. Je stärker man die eigene Verwundbarkeit reduziert, desto eher ist man geneigt Risiken einzugehen.



Im Gegensatz zu SDI sind die heutigen Schutzschirme nur gegen beschränkte geographische Räume gerichtet. Russland hat weiterhin nur seine Schutzeinrichtungen rund um Moskau, die USA schützen nur die nördliche Westküste und neuerdings Teile der Anflugslinien über Osteuropa. Die Arktis steht aber weiterhin offen für direkten Beschuss von Land und U-Boote könnten aus jeder beliebigen Richtung angreifen.




RX480 schrieb:


> Im modernen Krieg rechnet sich Klasse statt Masse! Man brauch net mehr soviele Raketen.



Atomarer Vernichtungskrieg ist nicht modern und benötigt für die totale Vernichtung des Gegners heute genauso viele Sprengköpfe wie früher. Und die für deren Transport nötige Zahl an Raketen steigt im Zuge von Abrüstungsverhandlungen (bis in die 90er) bzw. Bedenken wegen Gegenmanövern (heute) sogar wieder, weil man die Zahl der Köpfe pro Rakete eher reduziert.



> Man sollte auch net den Fehler machen 1:1 aufzurechnen. Gerade die Russen fliegen doppelt soviele Kampfeinsätze
> wie die Nato-Pendants.



Haupttestgebiet der USA sind nicht NATO-Manöver, sondern die eigenen Kriege im mittleren Osten sowie natürlich Israel. Einziger Erfahrungsvorteil Russlands dürften die Eroberungskriege unter gemäßigten und borealen Bedingungen (insbesondere auch im Winter) sein, während die USA einen sehr großen Anteil an Wüstenkriegen haben.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Was soll mit den U-booten sein?
> Russische strategische Boote sind gegenüber den US Jagdubooten deutlich im Nachteil, zudem gibts sehr viel weniger von den Teilen als bisher.



Borei gilt als deutlich leiser im Vergleich zur Viriginia-Klasse. Die weiterhin geringe Zahl der ICBM-Träger würde ich auch nicht zu weit oben an den Nagel hängen, denn Russland hat auch nukleare Marschflugkörper und mittlerweile sogar langstrecken Unterwasserwaffen, die von sämtlichen Booten der Flotte aus eingesetzt werden können, einschließlich Sprengköpfen die offiziell für die langfristige Vereuchung ganzer Regionen gedacht sind.

Die USA müssten jederzeit die gesamte sowjetische Flotte sowohl im Atlanik wie auch Pazifik beschatten (und zwar wohlgemerkt jeweils die GESAMTE, denn Russland braucht nur wenige Tage von einer Seite zur anderen, während die US-Navy gerade in Krisenzeiten den Panamakanal nicht nutzen möchte und ohne längerfristige Anmeldung allgemein nicht nutzen kann), um vor einem Gegenschlag sicher zu sein. Das können die nicht, auch wenn sie mit 19+1 aktuellen Booten (um die LAs dürfte sich Russland wohl kaum noch sorgen machen) einen leichten Zahlenvorteil haben.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und alle U-Boote werden gleichzeitig vernichtet? Amerikanische Jagd Uboote im Schwarzen Meer?



Weder gibt es strategische Uboote im schwarzen Meer (k.A., ob es da überhaupt nukleare gibt), noch wären die ein Thema. Wer vom schwarzen Meer aus die USA angreifen will, muss die gleichen Flugbahnen über Osteuropa nutzen wie landgestützte Einheiten im Kaukasus. Das heißt quer durch einen gute ausgebauten Abfangschirm und mit Flugzeiten von einer halben Stunden und mehr. Gefährlich sind Boote vor der Karibik, östlich von Hawaii, etc. (jedenfalls für den Westen. US-Waffenträger im schwarzen Meer wären dagegen eine extreme Bedrohung für Russland, aber die potentiellen Zugangswege sind ja leicht im Auge zu behalten)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie kürzlich schon erwähnt, hat das nicht damit zu tun, ob es jemandem genehm ist oder nicht: Schornsteine sind per Definition Anlagen zur Abführung von Rauch, oder korrekter, von Rauchgas. Edelgase und staubgebundene radioaktive Stoffe sind bekanntlich kein Rauchgas.
> 
> Die Dinger am Kernkraftwerk wären also, deiner und Rotkaeppchens Erklärung folgend, eher eine Art senkrecht ausgeführte Ventilationsschächte. Und dank dir haben wir nun auch den korrekten Begriff dafür, also keinen Grund zum Streit.



Also wenn ihr schon besserwissen wollt, dann bitte richtig: Rauch ist eine Suspension von Feststoffen in einem Gas. Also mach "Rauchgas" schonmal rein gar keinen Sinn und wenn man von C14, Jod und möglicherweise weiteren, in den meisten Verbindungen nicht gasförmigen Stoffen spricht bzw. sogar explizit von Staub und anhafteten Substanzen, dann ist es wohl eine Form von "Rauch", die durch die Schlote abziehen soll 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei bei taktischen Kernsprengköpfen so viel Genauigkeit nicht erforderlich ist.
> Russland hat - ebenso wie die USA - bereits seit Ewigkeiten die Option, Seezielflugkörper mit Kernsprengköpfen zu bestücken,um damit ganze Verbände auszuschalten. Diese sind zwar zielsuchend, haben jedoch eine vergleichsweise geringe Reichweite, Geschwindigkeit und Traglast und können durch luftgestützten Begleitschutz auf mittlere und einer starken Point Defense auf kurze Entfernung recht gut abgewehrt werden, wenn der Angriff nicht gerade massiert erfolgt.
> Hyperschallraketen sind in der selben Situation praktisch nicht abwehrbar und für die Zielaufklärung und den Angriff müssen die Trägersysteme sich auch nicht in Gegenschlagdistanz begeben. Die Daten von Seeaufklärungssatelliten genügen vollkommen und die Raketen können von sonst wo herkommen.



Naja, Trägersysteme wie "eurasische Platte" versenken auch US-Flugzeugträger nicht so schnell 
Aber im Kriegmodus behalten Trägerkampfverbände ihren Kurs meines Wissens nach nicht über längere Zeit bei und erst recht, nicht, wenn gerade der erkannte Start eines Erstschlags gemeldet wurde. Auch mit Hyperschall bleiben danach noch 5 bis 10 Minuten, um rechtwinklig zum bisherigen Kurs das weite zu suchen. Das sind dann zwar nur 5-10 km, aber auf die Entfernung würde ich trotzdem nicht darauf wetten, dass das gesamte Flugdeck abgeräumt oder gar der Träger versenkt wird. (Crossroads hat vergleichbare Schiffe nur auf ein paar 100 m versenkt und auch wenn heutige Sprengköpfe größer sind, reden wir hier von keinen Castle-Instelbustern) Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in einer sich anbahnenden Krisensituation vermutlich 2-4 Maschinen für Notstarts bereit gehalten werden würden, die noch vor der Explosion abheben.



> Nun hat bringt zwar auch der Einsatz taktischer Kernwaffen gewisse politische Implikationen mit sich, aber so lange man damit nicht gerade auf das Heimatland des Gegners zielt, wird da keine strategische Reaktion erfolgen. Erschreckenderweise ist das auch völkerrechtlich kaum zu beanstanden: Trägerverbände mit taktischer nuklearer Option sind auch ein valides Ziel für eine solche - um so mehr, je näher sich der attackierte Verband am Staatsgebiet des Angreifers befindet.
> 
> Das dürfte auch die implizite Ansage Russlands an die USA sein: Falls diese einen Trägerverband in der russischen Interessensphäre "falsch parken" sollten, könnte es geschehen, dass dieser das schnelle Knöllchen nicht übersteht.



Solange noch kein heißer Krieg am laufen ist, dürfte es wegen der zu erwartenden internationalen Reaktion auf einen Kernwaffeneinsatz attraktiver sein, mit konventionellen Waffen nur einen kleinen Schaden zu verursachen, um seinen Unmut kundzutun. Selbst wenn man Putin heißt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer vom schwarzen Meer aus die USA angreifen will, muss die gleichen Flugbahnen über Osteuropa nutzen wie landgestützte Einheiten im Kaukasus.


Es geht doch nur darum, unbekannte Raketenbasen zu haben. Was auf dem Land steht, ist bekannt und wird im Erstschlag vernichtet. Einzig U-Boote sind nicht so einfach auszuschalten. Die Flugbahn geht natürlich nach norden. Sphärische Geometrie wird an Schulen heute leider nicht mehr unterrichtet. Es geht darum, dass U-Boote im Schwarzenmeer ziemlich sicher vor amerikansichen U-Booten sind.

Aber wie gesagt, den Hinwies von Hoffmann, dass gar keine U-Boote mit Interkontinantalraketen im Schwarzen Meer sind, nehme ich zur Kenntnis, suche aber noch nach Belegen. Ich habe noch den Artikel im Kopf, dass russische Kriegschiffe die Dardanellen passierten, darunter auch U-Boote. Mit der Grund, warum die Türkei in der Nato bleiben "muss", um den Russen im Falöl des Falles den Zugang zum Mittelmeer zu blockieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit der Grund, warum die Türkei in der Nato bleiben "muss", um den Russen im Falöl des Falles den Zugang zum Mittelmeer zu blockieren



Und wieso macht Griechenland das nicht?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Egal, wie du die Wirkung deines Erstschlags zu maximieren versuchst: Um einen Gegenschlag zu verhindern, müsste sie binnen weniger Minuten eintreten. Ich weiß nicht, wie die aktuellen Alarmstatusse sind, aber bei entsprechender Vorbereitung im Zuge einer zunächst verbalen oder konventionellen Eskalation können Gegenschläge seit Jahrzehnten in weniger als 5 Minuten ausgelöst werden.



Die Reaktionszeit ist zudem für Vergeltung ziemlich unerheblich. Die Supermächte haben seit den späten 70ern genug Kapazität für einen Gegenschlag extrem eingebunkert, exterritorial und mobil angelegt. Sprich, selbst wenn das angegriffene Staatsgebiet in Rekordzeit nur noch eine glühende Wüste wäre (Was auch mit flächendeckender Umrüstung der Trägersysteme auf Hyperschall extrem unwahrscheinlich ist ...), können noch genug Raketen starten, um den jeweiligen Angreifer das Leben gründlich zu vermiesen. Es ist schlicht unmöglich, alle Abschusspositionen mit dem Erstschlag auszuschalten.



> Also wenn ihr schon besserwissen wollt, dann bitte richtig: Rauch ist eine Suspension von Feststoffen in einem Gas. Also mach "Rauchgas" schonmal rein gar keinen Sinn und wenn man von C14, Jod und möglicherweise weiteren, in den meisten Verbindungen nicht gasförmigen Stoffen spricht bzw. sogar explizit von Staub und anhafteten Substanzen, dann ist es wohl eine Form von "Rauch", die durch die Schlote abziehen soll



Rauchgas ist ein offizieller Terminus und bezeichnet im Regelfall bei *Verbrennung* entstehende Aerosole.
Die Ventilation im KKW funktioniert etwas anders; ich konnte mich inzwischen näher dazu informieren: Zwecks Erzeugung von Unterdruck wird Atmosphäre (also durchaus ein Gasgemisch) aus dem Sicherheitsbehälter abgepumpt und da der Behälter niemals komplett dicht ist, strömt immer auch etwas nach. Aus dem "Schornstein" kommt also im sicheren Normalbetrieb ziemlich normale Luft. Die Länge des Ventilationsschachts hat einzig und allein den Zweck, Raum für Sensoren und mehrstufige Filter zu schaffen. Und weil es immer noch platzsparender ist, so einen langen Schacht senkrecht zu bauen, sieht er aus wie ein Schornstein. Es ist und bleibt aber ein Ventilationsschacht und wenn da tatsächlich einmal Rauch rauskommen sollte, dann deshalb, weil im Sicherheitsbehälter bereits die Hölle los und ein schlauer Kerntechniker erkannt hat, dass das abgepumpte Gelumpe zwar höchst ungesund, aber für die Umgebung immer noch besser ist als ein geplatzter Sicherheitsbehälter.  



> Naja, Trägersysteme wie "eurasische Platte" versenken auch US-Flugzeugträger nicht so schnell



Mein Reden.



> Aber im Kriegmodus behalten Trägerkampfverbände ihren Kurs meines Wissens nach nicht über längere Zeit bei und erst recht, nicht, wenn gerade der erkannte Start eines Erstschlags gemeldet wurde. Auch mit Hyperschall bleiben danach noch 5 bis 10 Minuten, um rechtwinklig zum bisherigen Kurs das weite zu suchen.



Die effektive operative Fahrt eines Verbandes wird durch das langsamste Schiff bestimmt, aber selbst die schnellsten sind mit unter 40 Knoten unterwegs. Luftverbänden, Seezielflugkörpern und erst recht Hyperschallraketen kann man nicht davonfahren.
Bei letzteren skaliert Zeit zum Ausweichen mit der Entfernung zwischen Abschussposition und Zielgebiet und beginnt nicht mit dem Abschuss, sondern mit der Erkenntnis, was das Ziel ist.
Es sagt auch niemand, dass die Raketen ihre maximale Reichweite ausnutzen müssen - bei einer Entfernung von 1000 Kilometern verringert sich die Zeit zum Ausweichen auf unter vier Minuten (wenn der Gegner eine Kristallkugel hat, die ihm das Ziel des Abschusses verrät) und man ist immer noch bequem außerhalb der Schlagweite des Ziels.



> Das sind dann zwar nur 5-10 km, aber auf die Entfernung würde ich trotzdem nicht darauf wetten, dass das gesamte Flugdeck abgeräumt oder gar der Träger versenkt wird. (Crossroads hat vergleichbare Schiffe nur auf ein paar 100 m versenkt und auch wenn heutige Sprengköpfe größer sind, reden wir hier von keinen Castle-Instelbustern)



Das ist auch gar nicht erforderlich. Selbst bei Operation Crossroads wurden die meisten Zielschiffe so stark kontaminiert, dass ein weiterer Betrieb nicht möglich gewesen wäre, obendrein funktionierte dort kein einziges ausreichend abgeschirmtes elektrisches/elektronisches Gerät mehr. Sprich, der betroffene Verband wäre vielleicht nicht komplett zerstört, ist aber definitiv kampfunfähig.

Und selbst wenn wir annehmen, dass der Verband rechtzeitig Lunte riecht - nur die schnellen Schiffe können auf tatsächlich sicheren Abstand gehen. Sprich, der Verband wird zerstreut, kann seine Aufgabe nicht mehr erfüllen und ohne ausreichend Bedeckung ist auch ein moderner Flugzeugträger eine vergleichsweise leichte Beute für nachsetzende Angriffe.



> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in einer sich anbahnenden Krisensituation vermutlich 2-4 Maschinen für Notstarts bereit gehalten werden würden, die noch vor der Explosion abheben.



Jeder Kommandant, der im Kriegszustand nicht *ständig* ein paar Maschinen in der Luft hat, dürfte nicht einmal eine gelbe Quietsche-Ente in der Badewanne befehligen.  
Diese können aber weder eine Hyperschallrakete abschießen noch einen ernstzunehmenden Gegenschlag ausführen. Wenn sie Glück haben, bleiben sie trotz zu erwartender Turbulenzen und EMP flugfähig und könnten, wenn sie suizidal veranlagt sind, vielleicht noch aufs Geratewohl losfliegen und Schäden verursachen - bei eher lebensbejahender Einstellung werden sie wohl eher mit ihrem Treibstoff haushalten und versuchen, zum nächstmöglichen Landeplatz zu kommen.



> Solange noch kein heißer Krieg am laufen ist, dürfte es wegen der zu erwartenden internationalen Reaktion auf einen Kernwaffeneinsatz attraktiver sein, mit konventionellen Waffen nur einen kleinen Schaden zu verursachen, um seinen Unmut kundzutun. Selbst wenn man Putin heißt.



Gerade *wenn* man Putin heißt (also kein impulsives oranges Riesenbaby ist), beschränkt man sich darauf, lediglich anzudeuten, was man tun könnte.
Aber jeder würde taktische Kernwaffen gegen Truppenansammlungen zur Land und zur See freigeben, wenn er in der spezifischen Situation unterlegen ist und auf konventionelle Schläge nicht konventionell reagieren kann. Niemand lässt sich zermürben, wenn ein Konter möglich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, unbekannte Raketenbasen zu haben. Was auf dem Land steht, ist bekannt und wird im Erstschlag vernichtet. Einzig U-Boote sind nicht so einfach auszuschalten. Die Flugbahn geht natürlich nach norden. Sphärische Geometrie wird an Schulen heute leider nicht mehr unterrichtet. Es geht darum, dass U-Boote im Schwarzenmeer ziemlich sicher vor amerikansichen U-Booten sind.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, den Hinwies von Hoffmann, dass gar keine U-Boote mit Interkontinantalraketen im Schwarzen Meer sind, nehme ich zur Kenntnis, suche aber noch nach Belegen. Ich habe noch den Artikel im Kopf, dass russische Kriegschiffe die Dardanellen passierten, darunter auch U-Boote. Mit der Grund, warum die Türkei in der Nato bleiben "muss", um den Russen im Falöl des Falles den Zugang zum Mittelmeer zu blockieren



Es gab zumindest mal U-Boote im schwarzen Meer (es gab da sogar schonmal Deutsche. Die nicht durch die Dardanellen kamen ), aber soweit ich weiß nie nukleare und erst recht keine strategischen, sondern nur für die lokale Beherrschung des Meeres selbst. Du hast zwar recht, dass ein stationäre Basis leichter zu treffen ist, aber auch ein U-Boot kann man tracken und das Schwarze Meer ist sehr übersichtlich und müsste flächendeckend in Reichweite von Langstrecken Oberflächen-See-Waffen sein, erst recht von Flugzeugen. Denkbar schlechtes Operationsgebiet für U-Boote. Wenn dann würde man als Russe seine tauchbare Abschussbasis also ins kaspische Meer stellen. Das ist 100% NATO-Navy-sicher 
Noch einfacher ist es aber, einfach ein paar Topol-M durchs Land fahren zu lassen. Die lassen sich in jedem Tunnel, jeder großen Halle und auch in entsprechenden Zügen vor Satelliten vertecken, sie können ihre Positionen schneller ändern, als ICBMs überhaupt nachgeführt werden können und sie soviel billiger, dass man die Aufklärung des Gegners einfach durch Stückzahlen aus dem Tritt bringt.
U-Boote nimmt man nur noch, um die Vorwarnzeit zu verkürzen und die Anflugrichtung komplett offen zu lassen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit ist zudem für Vergeltung ziemlich unerheblich. Die Supermächte haben seit den späten 70ern genug Kapazität für einen Gegenschlag extrem eingebunkert, exterritorial und mobil angelegt.



Steht doch so im zweiten Teil des von dir teilweise zitierten Absatzes 



> Die effektive operative Fahrt eines Verbandes wird durch das langsamste Schiff bestimmt, aber selbst die schnellsten sind mit unter 40 Knoten unterwegs. Luftverbänden, Seezielflugkörpern und erst recht Hyperschallraketen kann man nicht davonfahren.
> Bei letzteren skaliert Zeit zum Ausweichen mit der Entfernung zwischen Abschussposition und Zielgebiet und beginnt nicht mit dem Abschuss, sondern mit der Erkenntnis, was das Ziel ist.
> Es sagt auch niemand, dass die Raketen ihre maximale Reichweite ausnutzen müssen - bei einer Entfernung von 1000 Kilometern verringert sich die Zeit zum Ausweichen auf unter vier Minuten (wenn der Gegner eine Kristallkugel hat, die ihm das Ziel des Abschusses verrät) und man ist immer noch bequem außerhalb der Schlagweite des Ziels.



Ich habe mit 30 Knoten Marschgeschwindigkeit gerechnet, weil ich das Beschleunigungsvermögen nicht kenne. Im Falle eines erwarteten nuklearen Angriffs dürfte aber jede Einheit das Ausweichmanöver mit maximaler Leistung fahren und da die Versorger meist das langsamste sind, wären 40 kn und damit eine noch ungünstigere Geschwindigkeit für die Primärziele wohl der bessere Wert gewesen.

Ihre Reichweite müssen Raketen zwar nicht ausnutzen, Feststoffraketen müssen aber ihre Leistung ausreizen und bei ICBMs (von denen hier immer noch die Rede ist), die keine Marschphase mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit kennen, beinhaltet das auch die maximale Energie. Eine deutlich kürzere Zielreichweite geht also nur durch eine deutlich steilere, im Endeffekt aber ähnlich lange und ähnlich lange dauernde Flugbahn. Wie lange die gegnerischen Satelliten brauchen, um das Zielgebiet einzugrenzen, wäre aber in der Tat eine Frage - den Abschussblitz einer ICBM zu erkennen ist einfach, sie selbst zu tracken könnte Radar erfordern und die geordnete Vorwarnzeit deutlich reduzieren. Allerdings würde ich bei Einheiten, deren Verteidigung einzig aus Beweglichkeit besteht und keinerlei Tarnung beinhaltet, immer ein Ausweichmanöver fahren, sobald sie auch nur im richtigen Quadranten liegen. Ein Flugzeugträger unter Kriegsbedingungen schlägt eh regelmäßig Haken, einen davon vorzuverlegen hat in den meisten Fällen keinen Nachteil und wäre in so einem Fall eine naheliegende Sicherheitsmaßnahme.

Mein Fazit bleibt: Avangard ist keine wirkungsvollere Waffe gegen Trägerverbände als bisherige ICBMs. Die Erfolgsquote eines einzelnen Flugkörpers läge weit unter 100% und der Einsatz einer ganzen Gruppe dieser extrem teuren und international extrem verrufenen Waffensysteme kommt gar nicht erst in Frage. Konventionelle Mittelstreckensysteme (durchaus auch mit Hyperschall) wären viel effektiver, viel günstiger und mit viel weniger Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Wenn man unbedingt Nuklear gehen will, sind Torpedos das etabliertere und wahrscheinlich nur wenig schlechtere Mittel.



> Das ist auch gar nicht erforderlich. Selbst bei Operation Crossroads wurden die meisten Zielschiffe so stark kontaminiert, dass ein weiterer Betrieb nicht möglich gewesen wäre, obendrein funktionierte dort kein einziges ausreichend abgeschirmtes elektrisches/elektronisches Gerät mehr. Sprich, der betroffene Verband wäre vielleicht nicht komplett zerstört, ist aber definitiv kampfunfähig.
> 
> Und selbst wenn wir annehmen, dass der Verband rechtzeitig Lunte riecht - nur die schnellen Schiffe können auf tatsächlich sicheren Abstand gehen. Sprich, der Verband wird zerstreut, kann seine Aufgabe nicht mehr erfüllen und ohne ausreichend Bedeckung ist auch ein moderner Flugzeugträger eine vergleichsweise leichte Beute für nachsetzende Angriffe.



Und was trägt das hyperschall RV zu all diesen durchaus nicht falschen Punkten bei?
Die ursprüngiche These von Bojack lautete "Die allergrößte Gefahr ergibt sich hier für die USA. Deren neue Flugzeugträger kosten bis zu 10 Milliarden Dollar pro Stück und die sind nahezu hilflos gegen Hyperschall-Raketen."
Ich sehe nicht, wo Avangard hier einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Waffen hat, im Gegenteil. Wer bereit ist, Nuklearwaffen einzusetzen, nur um die Operationsfähigkeits eines Trägers zeitweilig einzuschränken, muss überhaupt nicht in die engeren Verteidigungssysteme eindringen. Fallout und auch Strahlung können auch von außerhalb Schäden anrichten - nah ran muss man nur, wenn man ihm sämtliche Gegenschlagsfähigkeiten rauben will. Und das sollte jemand, der Nuklearwaffen gegen dann vermutlich ein halbes Dutzend Trägerverbände, vermutlich sogar vor fremden Küsten, einsetzt, definitiv zum Ziel haben. Denn das macht man erst 5 Minuten vor Weltuntergang.



> Jeder Kommandant, der im Kriegszustand nicht *ständig* ein paar Maschinen in der Luft hat, dürfte nicht einmal eine gelbe Quietsche-Ente in der Badewanne befehligen.
> Diese können aber weder eine Hyperschallrakete abschießen noch einen ernstzunehmenden Gegenschlag ausführen. Wenn sie Glück haben, bleiben sie trotz zu erwartender Turbulenzen und EMP flugfähig und könnten, wenn sie suizidal veranlagt sind, vielleicht noch aufs Geratewohl losfliegen und Schäden verursachen - bei eher lebensbejahender Einstellung werden sie wohl eher mit ihrem Treibstoff haushalten und versuchen, zum nächstmöglichen Landeplatz zu kommen.



Ich meinte Maschinen mit 1-2 Nuklearwaffen, vielleicht 2 AAMs zur Selbstverteidigung und ansonsten nur Zusatztanks, die wenige Minuten vorher noch Rand voll waren. Jeden Kommandanten, der so etwas *ständig* in der Luft hat, würde ich allenfalls noch den Quietscheentchenbefehehl in der Badewanne überlassen 
Aber wer wirklich US-Kampfverbände nuklear angreifen möchte, der wird sich in einer Situation befinden, in der 1-2 derartige Maschinen wartebereit neben dem Lift oder, bei gutem Wetter, schon an Deck warten und dann binnen 2-3 Minuten in der Luft sind, sobald ein Nuklearangriff gemeldet wurde. Und in 6 Minuten verbleibende Zeit bis zum Einschlag sind bei 1500 km/h schon ein ganz schönes Stück. Die Druckwelle holt so eine Maschine nicht mehr zuverlässig vom Himmel, gegen EMP sind sie vermutlich auch hinreichend geschützt. (Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem allgemeinen Gefahrenpotential -zumindest offiziell scheint die Navy keine nuklearen Marschflugkörper zu haben, sondern nur reichlich fragwürdige Freifallbomben-, aber wird reden hier immer noch von Dingen, vor denen jemand Angst haben könnte, der mit ICBMs auf Flugzeugträger schießt. Da ist alles denk-/fürchtbar )



> Gerade *wenn* man Putin heißt (also kein impulsives oranges Riesenbaby ist), beschränkt man sich darauf, lediglich anzudeuten, was man tun könnte.
> Aber jeder würde taktische Kernwaffen gegen Truppenansammlungen zur Land und zur See freigeben, wenn er in der spezifischen Situation unterlegen ist und auf konventionelle Schläge nicht konventionell reagieren kann. Niemand lässt sich zermürben, wenn ein Konter möglich ist.



Putin ist afaik der einzige Herrscher überhaupt, der seit Ende des Jugoslawienkriegs international Territorium erobert hat. (Zumindest solange man Israel in Palästina nicht als internationale Angelegenheit zählt.) Wenn einer zu heißen Kriegen an Stellen von Andeutungen tendiert, dann wohl der. Aber eben nicht nuklear, denn was du verharmlosend als "Konter" bezeichnest ist und bleibt eine schwere Eskalation. Und wer auf konventionelle Schläge nicht konventionell antworten kann, ist selten jemand, der bei einem nuklearen Schlagabtausch als Sieger vom Platz geht. Und ein unzureichender Konter ist auch erstmal nicht "zermürben", sondern "sich Zeit verschaffen".


----------



## Bongripper666 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Die Menschheit wird es irgendwann schaffen, sich selbst auszulöschen. Die bisher erbärmlichste Spezies der Evolution.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 30 Knoten Marschgeschwindigkeit gerechnet, weil ich das Beschleunigungsvermögen nicht kenne. Im Falle eines erwarteten nuklearen Angriffs dürfte aber jede Einheit das Ausweichmanöver mit maximaler Leistung fahren und da die Versorger meist das langsamste sind, wären 40 kn und damit eine noch ungünstigere Geschwindigkeit für die Primärziele wohl der bessere Wert gewesen.



40 Knoten schaffen die meisten Schiffe gar nicht und die Beschleunigung ist um so schlechter, je größer das Schiff ist. Wendige Zerstörer und U-Boot-Jäger sind dafür ausgelegt, schnell die Position zu wechseln (um sich in günstige Abschussposition für eigene Waffen zu bringen bzw. die Zielplanung vergleichsweise langsamer Waffen wie Torpedos zu verwirren), aber selbst diese brauchen eine Weile, um auf Maximalgeschwindigkeit zu kommen.

Es werden auch - zumindest laut keiner mir bekannten Doktrin - grundsätzlich Schlangenlinien gefahren. Die Abweichung vom Kurs ist viel zu gering, um wirklich etwas zu bringen und man verschwendet nur Treibstoff und vor allem wertvolle Zeit auf dem Weg ins eigene Zielgebiet. Was man machen kann: Die Route von vornherein so wählen, dass man außer Reichweite des Gegners bleibt oder doch zumindest so, dass dieser mehr Treibstoff benötigt, wodurch die Waffentraglast verringert wird.

Davonfahren und/oder Verstecken ist auf See nicht möglich. Verbände sind bestrebt, mit ihren Fliegern und Anti-Sub-Einheiten einem möglichst weiten und dichten Sicherheitsbereich um sich zu schaffen, aus dem kein Abwurf möglich ist, ohne sofort selbst zum Ziel zu werden. Wer zuerst sichtet, schießt zuerst und wer zuerst schießt, hat die deutlich besseren Karten.
Wenn Bomber Seezielflugkörper abschießen, sind sie sich absolut im Klaren darüber, in welchem Gebiet sich der feindliche Verband befindet. Da sie allerdings bestimmte Objekte treffen wollen, ist die aktuelle Formation und Ausrichtung des Zielverbandes interessant - dafür braucht man aktuelle Zielaufklärung und Zielaufklärer leben gefährlich. Aber so gewonnene Daten verringern die Flugzeit der Rakete und damit das Zeitfenster, in der sie angefangen werden kann. Sie muss auch viel weniger peilen, um ihr Ziel zu finden.



> Ihre Reichweite müssen Raketen zwar nicht ausnutzen, Feststoffraketen müssen aber ihre Leistung ausreizen und bei ICBMs (von denen hier immer noch die Rede ist),



Ist es das? Wir reden von Awangard, dessen maximale Reichweite mit 4000 Kilometern angegeben ist. Als ICBM gelten Waffen mit Reichweiten über 5500 Kilometern.
Dass das Trägersystem mit dem russischer Interkontinalraketen identisch ist, also durchaus weiter kommen dürfte, steht außer Frage. Da muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen: Warum wird die Reichweite niedriger angegeben, wenn man damit nicht - sagen wir mal - andeuten wollte, wie gut das Ganze über unterschiedliche Reichweiten skaliert? Das Ganze steht uns fällt doch mit der Wahl der Trägerrakete, das grundlegende Prinzip dahinter bleibt dasselbe.



> die keine Marschphase mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit kennen, beinhaltet das auch die maximale Energie. Eine deutlich kürzere Zielreichweite geht also nur durch eine deutlich steilere, im Endeffekt aber ähnlich lange und ähnlich lange dauernde Flugbahn.



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Der höchste erforderliche Punkt der Flugbahn wird ebenfalls durch die Entfernung zum Ziel definiert. Wenn man keine Ozeane oder Kontinente überwinden will, kann man die Parabel flacher halten. Zwar verliert man dadurch einen guten Teil der unterstützenden Fallbeschleunigung, aber man spart die Zeit für den Aufstieg. Und wie du selbst schreibst: Feststoff-Booster haben keine Anlaufphase. Das Teil brät schnell hoch, muss nicht sehr hoch und kommt immer noch verdammt schnell wieder runter.



> Wie lange die gegnerischen Satelliten brauchen, um das Zielgebiet einzugrenzen, wäre aber in der Tat eine Frage - den Abschussblitz einer ICBM zu erkennen ist einfach, sie selbst zu tracken könnte Radar erfordern und die geordnete Vorwarnzeit deutlich reduzieren. Allerdings würde ich bei Einheiten, deren Verteidigung einzig aus Beweglichkeit besteht und keinerlei Tarnung beinhaltet, immer ein Ausweichmanöver fahren, sobald sie auch nur im richtigen Quadranten liegen. Ein Flugzeugträger unter Kriegsbedingungen schlägt eh regelmäßig Haken, einen davon vorzuverlegen hat in den meisten Fällen keinen Nachteil und wäre in so einem Fall eine naheliegende Sicherheitsmaßnahme.



Wie schon geschrieben, du gehst von falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Niemand schlägt Haken, weil das nur Zeit kostet und im dümmsten Fall die eigene Zielerfassung zur Abwehr stark erschwert, während es der gegnerischen Zielerfassung herzlich schnurz ist, ob ein Schiff ein wenig vom berechneten Kurs abweicht. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass insbesondere weitläufige Manöver auch abgestimmt sein müssen, damit der Verband sie synchron vollzieht (was übrigens wieder schnellere Schiffe ausbremst), da er sonst auseinander gerissen wird und die Raketenbegleitschutz es noch schwerer hat, den Verband zu schützen. Herde, Schäfer und Hund müssen zusammenbleiben, sonst haben es die Wölfe leicht.

Grundsätzlich sollten wir aber vielleicht die Szenarien abklären, von denen wir hier jeweils überhaupt sprechen - ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, in unseren Köpfen laufen unterschiedliche Filme ab.  

Es ist klar sinnlos, mit taktisch bestückten Hyperschallwaffen einen feindlichen Verband oder Stützpunkt irgendwo auf dem Globus anzugreifen, nur weil er dort zufällig in Reichweite wäre.
Alle Szenarien, die ich für Verbände zur See kenne - und das sind nicht wenige, obwohl ich gar nicht bei den Marinierten war - gehen von einem offensiv gehandhabten Verteidigungsfall aus. Sprich, man lässt feindliche Verbände so dicht herankommen, wie es gerade noch geht, bevor sie mit ihrer ganzen Offensivleistung auf einen einschlagen können und nutzt dann den Umstand, dass man zuhause in aller Regel deutlich mehr Material zur Verfügung hat.
Aber warum sollte man nicht, statt Bomber zu riskieren (die man im Kriegsfall lieber offensiv einsetzen und nicht zuhause für die Verteidigung parken möchte) und Unmengen an Raketen zu verpulvern nicht zwei, drei taktische Kernsprengköpfe zum Einsatz bringen? Zur direkten Verteidigung gegen Feinde vor den Toren entfällt das Geschmäckle, dass nuklearen Waffen anhaftet - insbesondere dann, wenn der Verband selbst nuklear bewaffnet ist und schlecht behaupten kann, die wären nur zufällig an Bord. Und am insbesondersten dann, wenn der Feind zufällig die erste und einzige Nation ist, die bereits Kernwaffen gegen zivile Ziele eingesetzt hat.



> Ich meinte Maschinen mit 1-2 Nuklearwaffen, vielleicht 2 AAMs zur Selbstverteidigung und ansonsten nur Zusatztanks, die wenige Minuten vorher noch Rand voll waren. Jeden Kommandanten, der so etwas *ständig* in der Luft hat, würde ich allenfalls noch den Quietscheentchenbefehehl in der Badewanne überlassen



Genau wie dem Kommandanten, der solcherart bestückte Maschinen ungeschützt an Deck bereithält, damit gegen ein Dutzend Sicherheitsvorschriften verstößt und Start- und Landekapazität Platz für sinnvoll einsetzbare Maschinen blockiert.  
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Flieger mit relevanter nuklearer Waffenlast  ohnehin keinen echten Alarmstart hinbekommen.
Und einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass jemand, der gerade einen feindlichen Verband nuklear bombardiert hat, garantiert selbst etliche Abfangjäger in der Luft hat - wie hoch schätzt du die Chance ein, dass zwei einsame Rächer mit hoher Traglast und reduzierter konventioneller Bewaffnung, die am Ziel ihres Vergeltungsfluges zu trockene Tanks für aufwändige Umgehungs- und Ausweichmanöver haben, auch nur eine ungefähre Zielpeilung von irgend etwas bekommen, was das Kamikaze-Kommando lohnt?

Nein, ich bleibe dabei: Lenkbare Raketen mit skalierbarer Reichweite, hoher Geschwindigkeit und Traglast sind enorm gefährlich für stationäre oder mäßig mobile Verbände zu Land und zu Wasser. Und klar, dass müssen nicht zwingend Hyperschallwaffen sein. Könnten aber, wenn die Verhältnisse günstig sind.

Darüber, dass das trotzdem alles Irrsinn ist und besser nie erfunden worden wäre, muss man sich nicht streiten - zumindest mit mir nicht und trotz meines Backgrounds. Wenn's nach mir ginge, wären Armeen von überschaubarer Größe und Bewaffnung, würden sich die meiste Zeit langweilen, ab und an mal Sandsäcke bei Überschwemmungen stapeln und im schlimmsten Fall mit robustem Mandat den einen oder anderen Massen- oder Völkermord verhindern.

Für die geistige Verfassung und/oder Zurechnungsfähigkeit der Führer unserer Welt machen wir besser einen separaten Thread auf ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

freu mich schon  auf 2058 

Meine Enkel werden zwar abkotzen  .....   aber die können dann beten gehn  

Leider wird niemand von oben kommen der helfen wird  !


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Die Menschheit wird es irgendwann schaffen, sich selbst auszulöschen. Die bisher erbärmlichste Spezies der Evolution.



die vermehren sich aber auch mitlerweile wie die Ratten  ,  und das Schlimme ist   die alle haben ein brain  und Waffen  und wollen überleben auch wenn es zu kosten des Planeten / der Natur geht . Und ihnen somit ihrer eigenen Gundlage beraubt     ....

Pro Jahr ca 80mio mehr.

Naächstes Jahr haben wir wieder 80mio Freßsäcke mehr xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es werden auch - zumindest laut keiner mir bekannten Doktrin - grundsätzlich Schlangenlinien gefahren. Die Abweichung vom Kurs ist viel zu gering, um wirklich etwas zu bringen und man verschwendet nur Treibstoff und vor allem wertvolle Zeit auf dem Weg ins eigene Zielgebiet. Was man machen kann: Die Route von vornherein so wählen, dass man außer Reichweite des Gegners bleibt oder doch zumindest so, dass dieser mehr Treibstoff benötigt, wodurch die Waffentraglast verringert wird.



Was auf dem Marsch ins Zielgebiet gilt, weiß ich nicht. Aber im Zielgebiet behalten US-Träger meinem Wissen nach eine hohe Geschwindigkeit bei und da sie damit nur ±einige 100 Meilen auf Position bleiben müssen, können sie den lokalen Kurs legen, wie sie lustig sind (d.h. bei Start und Landung kann man natürlich in den Wind drehen). Und am meisten Lust haben sie auf Kurse, die etwaigen mit Torpedos bewaffneten Angreifern das Leben schwer machen. Ob alle Schiffe des Verbandes daran teilnehmen, weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest bei den nuklear getriebenen ist "Treibstoffverbrauch" einfach kein Thema.



> Ist es das? Wir reden von Awangard, dessen maximale Reichweite mit 4000 Kilometern angegeben ist. Als ICBM gelten Waffen mit Reichweiten über 5500 Kilometern.
> Dass das Trägersystem mit dem russischer Interkontinalraketen identisch ist, also durchaus weiter kommen dürfte, steht außer Frage. Da muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen: Warum wird die Reichweite niedriger angegeben, wenn man damit nicht - sagen wir mal - andeuten wollte, wie gut das Ganze über unterschiedliche Reichweiten skaliert? Das Ganze steht uns fällt doch mit der Wahl der Trägerrakete, das grundlegende Prinzip dahinter bleibt dasselbe.



Also von 4000 km Systemreichweite habe ich bislang noch nichts gehört, sondern bin von 10+ ausgegangen. Wenn das stimmt, dass die Waffe für taktische Einsätze konzipiert wurde, dann passen meine Aussagen natürlich hinten und vorne nicht. Hast du weitere Daten?
Ich stelle ohnehin gerade fest, dass die russischen silogestützten ICBMs, die als Trägersysteme genannt werden, ohnehin alle noch Flüssigtreibstoffe verwenden. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass seit den 60ern nur noch Feststoffbooster verwendet werden würden (ist bei allen mobilen und den stationären USlern auch so), aber scheinbar hat Avangard damit doch ein Launchvehikel, dass deutlich verkürzte Flugbahnen beherschen müsste.



> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Der höchste erforderliche Punkt der Flugbahn wird ebenfalls durch die Entfernung zum Ziel definiert. Wenn man keine Ozeane oder Kontinente überwinden will, kann man die Parabel flacher halten. Zwar verliert man dadurch einen guten Teil der unterstützenden Fallbeschleunigung, aber man spart die Zeit für den Aufstieg. Und wie du selbst schreibst: Feststoff-Booster haben keine Anlaufphase. Das Teil brät schnell hoch, muss nicht sehr hoch und kommt immer noch verdammt schnell wieder runter.



Das gilt aber nur in begrenztem Maße. Natürlich gibt es eine optimale Parabel für die größte Reichweite und jede Abweichung nach oben oder nach unten führt zu einer Verkürzung. Wenn du einen Booster mit einer fixen Brennzeit ausreichend für bis zu 10000 km hast, ist der Spielraum aber nach unten begrenzt. Nur die Wiedereintrittskörper sind (siehe Namen) dafür gebaut, die Maximalgeschwindigkeit auch in dichterer Athmosphäre auszuhalten. Der gesamte Rest der Rakete !muss! in einer recht kurzen Zeit in die obersten Schichten/den Weltraum aufsteigen und auch die gesamte Ausrichtung auf das Zielgebiet (bei Avangard etwas gröber) und die Abtrennung muss dort erfolgen. Ein Raumfahrzeug (und das ist eine ICBM letztlich) ist typischerweise gar nicht in der Lage, einen Haken zu schlagen und selbst wenn man es hinbekommt, könnte man mit noch laufenden Triebwerk nichts nach vorne ausstoßen, weil RVs und Separationsmechanismus nicht annähernd die für so etwas nötigen Beschleunigungsleistungen erbringen. Die sind dafür gebaut, sich von einer antrieblos dahingleitenden, leeren Stufe abzusprengen. Das heißt auch, dass sie sich nicht erst in der Athmosphäre abtrennen können, wenn aerodynamische Kräfte alles ganz vorne an den Rest der Rakete weiter hinten drücken.

Wo die Grenzen liegen, kann ich nur raten, weil Daten von ICBMs rar sind. Aber die von einem der Vor-Vorgänger des kommenden Avangard-Trägers abgeleitete Tsyklon-3 für zivile Zwecke hat eine Gesamtbrennzeit von 405 Sekunden. Nimm noch ein paar weitere Sekunden zwischen den Brennzeiten und für die Separation am Ende hinzu und du bist bei einer Mindestflugzeit von 8 Minuten, bevor die Sprengköpfe für den Wiedereintritt bereit allein unterwegs sind. Die für die kurzen Nordpolarflugrouten angegeben 10 Minuten Start-zu-Einschlagzeit dürfte also schon der kürzmöglichsten geradlinigen Flugbahn entsprechen. (Tatsächlich wäre es sinnvoll, eine ICBM so zu konstruieren, das sie möglichst lange brennt. Denn erst nach der aktiven Boostphase kann der Gegner präzise Abfangpunkte berechnen.) Alles was näher liegt, könnte man dann nur mit einer überhöhten Flugbahn angreifen.



> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass insbesondere weitläufige Manöver auch abgestimmt sein müssen, damit der Verband sie synchron vollzieht (was übrigens wieder schnellere Schiffe ausbremst), da er sonst auseinander gerissen wird und die Raketenbegleitschutz es noch schwerer hat, den Verband zu schützen. Herde, Schäfer und Hund müssen zusammenbleiben, sonst haben es die Wölfe leicht.



Wir reden von Flugzeugträger eines Landes, das sich gerade einem nuklearen Erstschlag ausgesetzt wird, nicht von einem Übungsmanöver der Bundeswehr. Das einzige, was in so einer Situation noch Bedeutung hat, ist mit vorhersehbarer Zuverlässigkeit einen Gegenschlag ans laufen zu bringen, denn darauf basiert nunmal die Abschreckungswirkung die genau diese Situation verhindern soll.

Wenn eine Herde Brontosaurier über Schafe, Schafstall, Schäferwagen und Schäfer zu gallopieren droht, dann interessiert es niemanden mehr, wie lange deine auf Chihuahuas abgerichteten Pudel brauchen, um ihre Rangordnung auszudiskutieren. T-Rexe rauslassen, versuchen sich hinterm nächsten Stein zu verstecken und wer noch übrig ist, wenn sich der Staub gelegt hat, wird man sowieso sehen müssen. Niemand schießt eine 6 MT ICBM (drei Avangards pro RS-28) ab, um die Verteidigung eines Kampfverbandes zu schwächen. Wenn wirklich jemand das Ding gegen Seeziele abschießen würde, dann mit dem Ziel, den Träger selbst mit 100%iger Sicherheit Gegenschlagsunfähig zu machen. Alles andere ist egal, hätte man andere Einheiten in der Nähe könnten diese den Job wesentlich zuverlässiger und günstiger erledigen. Wie du selbst schon sagst: Gegen Flugzeug gestartete Anti-Schiffs-Hypersonic-Flugkörper gibt es kaum eine Verteidigungs- oder Reaktionsmaßnahme. Und die hat Russland schon weitaus länger im Einsatz.



> Grundsätzlich sollten wir aber vielleicht die Szenarien abklären, von denen wir hier jeweils überhaupt sprechen - ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, in unseren Köpfen laufen unterschiedliche Filme ab.



Glaube ich. Mein Widerspruch richtete sich gegen Bojacks

"Die allergrößte Gefahr ergibt sich hier für die USA. Deren neue Flugzeugträger kosten bis zu 10 Milliarden Dollar pro Stück und die sind nahezu hilflos gegen Hyperschall-Raketen. Für den militärisch-industriellen Komplex ist das ein gefundenes Fressen. Der orange Trottel hat schon die Space Force gegründet („To Insanity and Beyond“), die Schergen im Verteidigungsministerium werden sicher demnächst die alten Pläne zu SDI raus kramen, um auf die Bedrohung zu reagieren... und wieder mal zig Milliarden Dollar einsacken."

Also den Angriff auf G.R.Fords mit Strategischen Avangardträgern.



> Alle Szenarien, die ich für Verbände zur See kenne - und das sind nicht wenige, obwohl ich gar nicht bei den Marinierten war - gehen von einem offensiv gehandhabten Verteidigungsfall aus. Sprich, man lässt feindliche Verbände so dicht herankommen, wie es gerade noch geht, bevor sie mit ihrer ganzen Offensivleistung auf einen einschlagen können und nutzt dann den Umstand, dass man zuhause in aller Regel deutlich mehr Material zur Verfügung hat.
> Aber warum sollte man nicht, statt Bomber zu riskieren (die man im Kriegsfall lieber offensiv einsetzen und nicht zuhause für die Verteidigung parken möchte) und Unmengen an Raketen zu verpulvern nicht zwei, drei taktische Kernsprengköpfe zum Einsatz bringen? Zur direkten Verteidigung gegen Feinde vor den Toren entfällt das Geschmäckle, dass nuklearen Waffen anhaftet - insbesondere dann, wenn der Verband selbst nuklear bewaffnet ist und schlecht behaupten kann, die wären nur zufällig an Bord. Und am insbesondersten dann, wenn der Feind zufällig die erste und einzige Nation ist, die bereits Kernwaffen gegen zivile Ziele eingesetzt hat.



Gibt es wirklich noch relevante Szenarien, die sowohl den Einsatz von Bombern als auch von Nuklearwaffen vorsehen? Ich habe das für eine Allerletze Option gehalten, die eigentlich nur noch deswegen besteht, weil die Bomben eh da sind und es wenig Aufwand macht, 2-3-4 auf jeder Basis, einschließlich der schwimmenden, vorrätig zu halten. Als nuklearen Angreifer wird die internationale Gemeinschaft einen Träger jedenfalls nicht akzeptieren und dementsprechend auch keine nukleare Verteidigung dagegen akzeptieren. Und wenn, um Beispiel Russland vs. USA zu bleiben, das ganze auf taktische Entfernungen geschehen soll, dann sind automatisch Skandinavien/Island/Grönland oder Japan die Hauptbetroffenen, denn der Träger wird nicht in der Arktis, dem schwarzen oder dem kaspischen Meer stationiert sein.



> Genau wie dem Kommandanten, der solcherart bestückte Maschinen ungeschützt an Deck bereithält, damit gegen ein Dutzend Sicherheitsvorschriften verstößt und Start- und Landekapazität Platz für sinnvoll einsetzbare Maschinen blockiert.
> Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Flieger mit relevanter nuklearer Waffenlast  ohnehin keinen echten Alarmstart hinbekommen.



Der aktuelle Träger ist die F-18, spezielle Bomber gibt es bei der Navy schon lange nicht mehr. Und Parkflächen für zahlreiche starbereite Maschinen sind extra eingeplant. Natürlich primär um konventionelle Angriffe mit einer großen Zahl an Fliegen gleichzeitig zu ermöglichen, ohne dass die Hälfte nach erfolgter Sammlung schon wieder nachtanken muss. Aber solange man auf Stand-By steht und nur das kleinere Kontingent zum Selbstschutz in der Luft hat, können diese für Reserven genutzt werden (je nach Wetterlage halt nur unter Deck) und für welche Bedrohung diese vorbereitet werden, hängt von Gegner und Einsatzlage ab. Mitten im Mittelmeer oder vor der arabischen Küste, wo unbemerkte direkte konventionelle Schläge unwahrscheinlich sind und feindliche Lufstreitkräfte von diversen landgestützten Verbündeten erfasst werden würden, braucht man keine starken Anti-Luft-Einheiten in 3-Minuten-Bereitschaft. Wenn die politische Lage kurz vor nuklearer Vernichtung steht, wäre die Mobilisierung von Gegenschlagsmaßnahmen dagegen naheliegend.



> Und einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass jemand, der gerade einen feindlichen Verband nuklear bombardiert hat, garantiert selbst etliche Abfangjäger in der Luft hat - wie hoch schätzt du die Chance ein, dass zwei einsame Rächer mit hoher Traglast und reduzierter konventioneller Bewaffnung, die am Ziel ihres Vergeltungsfluges zu trockene Tanks für aufwändige Umgehungs- und Ausweichmanöver haben, auch nur eine ungefähre Zielpeilung von irgend etwas bekommen, was das Kamikaze-Kommando lohnt?



Ich sag nicht, dass ich solche Pläne sinnvoll finde, aber ich finde mehr als ein Dutzend Nuklearwaffen allgemein nicht sinnvoll (und ein Dutzend wenig sinnvoll) 
Aber Fakt ist, dass US-Träger für so etwas ausgestattet sind und im Ernstfall irgendwie einzusetzen versuchen würden während umgekehrt die Avangardträger eine absolute Ernstfallwaffe sind, die bei kleinskaligeren Austauschen nicht eingesetzt werden würde.



> Für die geistige Verfassung und/oder Zurechnungsfähigkeit der Führer unserer Welt machen wir besser einen separaten Thread auf ...



Ich würde dafür lieber eine Grube aufmachen...


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iron Dome wird mit 100000 $ pro abgefangener Granate veranschlagt. Technisch wäre mit dem System ein 99%iger Schutz machbar, aber niemand hat vor soviele Anlagen zu bezahlen und erst recht nicht, es so intensiv einzusetzen.



Iron Dome konnte z.b. nicht verhindern, dass eine Rakete aus Gaza in Mishmeret eingeschlagen ist - und das war für die dortigen Geschosse eine sehr lange Flugzeit. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, den Hinwies von Hoffmann, dass gar keine U-Boote mit Interkontinantalraketen im Schwarzen Meer sind, nehme ich zur Kenntnis, suche aber noch nach Belegen. Ich habe noch den Artikel im Kopf, dass russische Kriegschiffe die Dardanellen passierten, darunter auch U-Boote.



Nicht jedes U Boot ist mit ballistischen Raketen bewaffnet.
Ja, es gibt U Boote im Schwarzen Meer, aber keine strategischen Raketenboote. Das ist ein Unterschied.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Egal, wie du die Wirkung deines Erstschlags zu maximieren versuchst: Um einen Gegenschlag zu verhindern, müsste sie binnen weniger Minuten eintreten. Ich weiß nicht, wie die aktuellen Alarmstatusse sind, aber bei entsprechender Vorbereitung im Zuge einer zunächst verbalen oder konventionellen Eskalation können Gegenschläge seit Jahrzehnten in weniger als 5 Minuten ausgelöst werden. Heutzutage vermutlich in weniger als einer, wenn es sein muss und man Fehlreaktionen auf Fehlalarme als das kleinere Problem ansieht. Und diese Zeit zählt ab Start, da nützt es also herzlich wenig, dass man die Zeit bis zum Einschlag von >15 auf >10 min reduziert hat. Zumal du ungefähr 70 Jahre zu spät kommst, um als erster auf die strategische Bedeutung von Kontrollzentren hinzuweisen. Dementsprechend sitzen die heute alle in Bunkern, die zumindest eine Seite als unknackbar betrachtet und auch wenn immer neue Waffensysteme vielleicht den Hauch einer Chance auf eine Durchdringung suggerieren:
> Der Angreifer verwettet wortwörtlich seine gesamte Nation darauf. Dafür bräuchte es statt einer Chance eine Garantie.



Deine Einschätzung entspricht nicht dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge / der Forschung. Nach wie vor ist eine der größten Schwachstellen, sowohl im russischen, als auch im US System die Abhängigkeit von einem Entscheider (in den USA ist das Trump). Fällt Trump aus verzögert sich ein Gegenschlag massiv (wobei nicht gesagt ist, dass ein lebender Präsident das beschleunigt). Ich empfehle hierzu die Lektüre des Buches "Dead Hand" (The Dead Hand - Wikipedia )und entsprechende Fachartikel mit Tenor "Die USA brauchen ebenfalls ein Dead Hand System (z.b. America Needs a “Dead Hand” - War on the Rocks ) Diese Forderung kommt von Personen, welche das derzeitige C&C System für zu anfällig und langsam halten. (Selbstverständlich gibt es Gegensprecher, jedoch aus anderen Gründen: Whither Skynet? An American “Dead Hand” Should Remain a Dead Issue - War on the Rocks)

Zudem: Es gibt keine Atomwaffensicheren Bunker mehr. NORAD hat man in einen Berg gebaut, zu einem Zeitpunkt als Atomwaffen sehr unpräzise waren. Mittlerweile kann man die mehr oder weniger durch ein Küchenfenster platzieren, d.h. auch Norad übersteht keinen Volltreffer, vor allem nicht, wenn gleich mehrere Sprengköpfe auf dieses Ziel angesetzt werden. Und es braucht keine Garantie, es braucht nur einen Anführer, der vom Gelingen überzeugt ist. Und das ist gefährlich, weil Perzeption und Fakt oftmals unterschiedliche Dinge sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu SDI sind die heutigen Schutzschirme nur gegen beschränkte geographische Räume gerichtet. Russland hat weiterhin nur seine Schutzeinrichtungen rund um Moskau, die USA schützen nur die nördliche Westküste und neuerdings Teile der Anflugslinien über Osteuropa. Die Arktis steht aber weiterhin offen für direkten Beschuss von Land und U-Boote könnten aus jeder beliebigen Richtung angreifen.



Das stimmt. AKTUELL ist das korrekt. Die Russen haben aber für sich erkannt, dass aus "Aktuell" in Zukunft ein System wie ich es beschrieben habe, entwickeln kann. Deswegen stören die Russen dort auch massiv, weil sie diesen Entwicklungsschritt nicht wollen, deswegen haben wir z.b. keinen INF Vertrag mehr (komplexer, aber im Kern, ja.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Borei gilt als deutlich leiser im Vergleich zur Viriginia-Klasse. Die weiterhin geringe Zahl der ICBM-Träger würde ich auch nicht zu weit oben an den Nagel hängen, denn Russland hat auch nukleare Marschflugkörper und mittlerweile sogar langstrecken Unterwasserwaffen, die von sämtlichen Booten der Flotte aus eingesetzt werden können, einschließlich Sprengköpfen die offiziell für die langfristige Vereuchung ganzer Regionen gedacht sind.
> Die USA müssten jederzeit die gesamte sowjetische Flotte sowohl im Atlanik wie auch Pazifik beschatten (und zwar wohlgemerkt jeweils die GESAMTE, denn Russland braucht nur wenige Tage von einer Seite zur anderen, während die US-Navy gerade in Krisenzeiten den Panamakanal nicht nutzen möchte und ohne längerfristige Anmeldung allgemein nicht nutzen kann), um vor einem Gegenschlag sicher zu sein. Das können die nicht, auch wenn sie mit 19+1 aktuellen Booten (um die LAs dürfte sich Russland wohl kaum noch sorgen machen) einen leichten Zahlenvorteil haben.



Das ist es ja. Die Russen haben massiv aufgerüstet um den von DIR beschriebenen Zustand zu erreichen und das von MIR beschriebene Szenario abzuwenden.
Die Raketenschilddebatte in Europa ist von 2008, in den letzten 11 Jahren konnten wir die bisherige russische Reaktion (vorhersagen) beobachten und diese findet exakt nach Drehbuch statt. Die Russen setzen derzeit alles daran, einen Erstschlag gegen Russland so schwierig wie möglich zu machen um die von mir aufgestellte Gleichung in einen negativen Outcome zu kippen.

Wie vorhergesagt, Raketenabwehr seitens der USA wird zu Aufrüstung deren Gegner führen um den USA keinen Vorteil zu gewähren.
Das vermeintliche Schutzsystem der Amerikaner hat im internationalen System INSGESAMT mehr Unsicherheit erzeugt als Sicherheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht jedes U Boot ist mit ballistischen Raketen bewaffnet.
> Ja, es gibt U Boote im Schwarzen Meer, aber keine strategischen Raketenboote. Das ist ein Unterschied.


Das hat ja auch Sinn. Ich hatte mich nie weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Ich dachte immer "Interkontinentalraketen" kommen bis zu 20.000km weit, damit sie jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen können. Ist ja gar nicht so, darum muss man für eine Rakete mit erträglichem Kosten, Reichweite und Nutzlastverhältnis merklich näher an das Ziel heran. Und ja, ich las häufiger von_ "Atom U-Booten" _im Schwarzen Meer, aber damit war der Antrieb gemeint, nicht die Raketen. Ich dusselige Kuh.

Nichts desto trotz ist mir jedes russsische Atom U-Boot sehr lieb, solange amerikanische Politik wie in den letzten 50 Jahren betrieben wird. Gäbe es das russsische Gegengewicht nicht, würden sich die Amerikaner meiner Meinung nach noch unverfrohrener an den Ressourcen der Welt bedienen. Angst habe ich vor allem vor amerikanischen ABC-Waffen, denn die setzen sie auch ein. Idealerweise würden alle ABC-Waffen geächtet und vernichtet. Ob es dann friedlicher wird, weiß ich nicht. Der Mensch ist leider so selbstsüchtig, dass er Rechte anderer nicht wirklich anerkennt. So eine _"Ich kann Dich jederzeit und immer auslöschen"_ Waffe mag in der Tat zu Frieden führen, auch wenn das Risiko für Fehler, sie jetzt z.B. im konventionellen Bereich den Iran, zu hoch ist.

Leider ist der Mensch zutiefst aggressiv und kriegerisch, und darum sind leider Waffen zur Verteidigung zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Sag das den Pazifisten in Berlin.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Leider ist der Mensch zutiefst aggressiv und kriegerisch, und darum sind leider Waffen zur Verteidigung zwingend notwendig.


Das wurde schonmal besser formuliert:
"_Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muß gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt, allein auch die Theorie wird zur materiellen Gewalt, sobald sie die Massen ergreift._"


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: RuÃŸlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was auf dem Marsch ins Zielgebiet gilt, weiß ich nicht. Aber im Zielgebiet behalten US-Träger meinem Wissen nach eine hohe Geschwindigkeit bei und da sie damit nur ±einige 100 Meilen auf Position bleiben müssen, können sie den lokalen Kurs legen, wie sie lustig sind (d.h. bei Start und Landung kann man natürlich in den Wind drehen).
> Und am meisten Lust haben sie auf Kurse, die etwaigen mit Torpedos bewaffneten Angreifern das Leben schwer machen. Ob alle Schiffe des Verbandes daran teilnehmen, weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest bei den nuklear getriebenen ist "Treibstoffverbrauch" einfach kein Thema.



Auch nuklear betriebene Schiffe müssen die Last und Temperatur des Reaktors und die Belastung der Turbinen und Aggregate im im Blick behalten. Aber es stimmt schon, im Zielgebiet bleiben die Schiffe in Fahrt - allerdings, wie bereits geschrieben, bleibt der Verband dennoch unter dem "lokalen Iron Dome" zusammen.
Deshalb ist es wichtig zu klären, von was für einem Verband man jeweils redet - ein Flugzeugträger mit Anti-Sub- und Lenkwaffenkreuzern mit begrenztem Einsatzziel kann ganz anders agieren als einer, der ein längere Operation durchführen soll und dafür noch Versorger (weil die Nachschublinien zu lang und/oder nichts absicherbar sind) oder gar Landungstruppen dabei hat.

Torpedos kommen in der modernen Seekriegsführung eigentlich nur noch gegen andere U-Boote oder langsame Ziele zum Einsatz. Auch U-Boote können Raketen abfeuern und die haben eine Marschgeschwindigkeit von über 700 bis 900 km/h (welche bei zielnahem Abschuss nahezu entfällt) und eine Zielanfluggeschwindigkeit von über 3500 km/h. Da entsprechen auch die rund 70 km/h, mit denen moderne Kriegsschiff unterwegs sein können, relativem Stillstand.

Selbst einem Torpedo mit über 350 km/h kann ein Schiff nicht davonfahren. Die Bewegung erschwert allerdings ggf. die Berechnung einer Feuerleitlösung bzw. sorgt dafür, dass U-Boote gar nicht erst mithalten können, um einen zielnahen Abschuss durchzuführen. Aber wie gesagt, für Bomberangriffe mit zielsuchenden Raketen ist es nahezu unerheblich, ob Schiffe spurten oder vor Anker liegen. Für Angriffe mit taktischen Gefechtsköpfen ist es komplett unerheblich, da man diese nur in wirksamer Reichweite zur Detonation bringen muss.

Fun Fact: Es gibt aus offensichtlichen Gründen bisher keine Praxistests für den Einsatz von Kernwaffen auf hoher See und für Detonationen ca. auf Meerespiegelhöhe, aber ich habe grob entsprechende Berechnungen - ohne Garantie auf absolute Richtigkeit - im Kopf. Die Detonation des Äquivalents von 5 Kilotonnen TNT erzeugt ein Wellental von bis zu 40 Meter Tiefe und damit logischerweise eine Wellenberg derselben Höhe. Bei höherer Wassertiefe verringert sich die Höhe der Welle sehr stark, und hat schon nach 500 Metern nur noch die halbe Höhe, verliert aber dafür kaum an Geschwindigkeit. Sprich, selbst wenn man von der direkten Wirkung des taktischen Sprengkopfs verschont bleiben sollte, kann man immer noch von einer plötzlichen Wuchtwelle von bis zu 10 Metern Höhe getroffen werden. Das ist für Schiffe katastrophal und immer noch dramatisch, selbst wenn man zufällig den Bug reingedreht hat.



> Also von 4000 km Systemreichweite habe ich bislang noch nichts gehört, sondern bin von 10+ ausgegangen. Wenn das stimmt, dass die Waffe für taktische Einsätze konzipiert wurde, dann passen meine Aussagen natürlich hinten und vorne nicht. Hast du weitere Daten?
> Ich stelle ohnehin gerade fest, dass die russischen silogestützten ICBMs, die als Trägersysteme genannt werden, ohnehin alle noch Flüssigtreibstoffe verwenden. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass seit den 60ern nur noch Feststoffbooster verwendet werden würden (ist bei allen mobilen und den stationären USlern auch so), aber scheinbar hat Avangard damit doch ein Launchvehikel, dass deutlich verkürzte Flugbahnen beherschen müsste.



Wie gesagt, das ist die Zahl aus der russischen Ankündigung, die auch so durch unsere hiesigen Medien ging:
Putins „praktisch unbesiegbare“ Waffe: Russland nimmt Avangard-Rakete in Betrieb - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Russland nimmt offenbar Hyperschall-Raketen "Avangard" in Betrieb - DER SPIEGEL
Avangard: Russland stellt Hyperschall-Rakete in Betrieb - Ausland - FOCUS Online
Putins "absolute Waffe": Russland nimmt "Avangard" in Betrieb - n-tv.de
etc. p.p.
Ich gehe allerdings nach wie vor davon aus, dass es sich dabei eher um eine politische als um eine technische Angabe handelt, denn Awangard ist de facto die Endstufe eines modularen ballistischen Waffensystems. Wie es im Einzelnen mechanisch aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber theoretisch müssten da alle aktuell in Betrieb befindliche Trägerstufen (auch SS-19 Stiletto) drunterpassen, um die Waffe bei Bedarf in die obere Atmosphäre zu bringen. Falls es irgendwann mal fertig wird, kommt dafür vermutlich SS-X-30 zum Einsatz.



> Das gilt aber nur in begrenztem Maße. Natürlich gibt es eine optimale Parabel für die größte Reichweite und jede Abweichung nach oben oder nach unten führt zu einer Verkürzung. Wenn du einen Booster mit einer fixen Brennzeit ausreichend für bis zu 10000 km hast, ist der Spielraum aber nach unten begrenzt.



Versteht sich. Hierbei ist es für Russlands Konzept von Vorteil, auf Flüssigtreibstoff zu setzen, da man die Brenndauer viel leichter anpassen kann. Awangard selbst hat ein Staustrahltriebwerk, daher sollte es - in praktikablen Grenzen - unerheblich sein, in welcher Höhe er sich löst und dann nieder stößt. Aber da werden wir warten müssen, bis ein paar mehr technische Daten durchsickern. Vorerst bin ich nur über die Reichweitenangabe und das grundlegende Konzept gestolpert, welches irgendwie ahnen lässt, dass da mehr Anwendungsgebiete vorgesehen sind als nur eine weitere ICBM mit spärlichen Vorteilen gegenüber seit Jahrzehnten etablierten und bereits vorhandenen Systemen.



> Wir reden von Flugzeugträger eines Landes, das sich gerade einem nuklearen Erstschlag ausgesetzt wird, nicht von einem Übungsmanöver der Bundeswehr. Das einzige, was in so einer Situation noch Bedeutung hat, ist mit vorhersehbarer Zuverlässigkeit einen Gegenschlag ans laufen zu bringen, denn darauf basiert nunmal die Abschreckungswirkung die genau diese Situation verhindern soll.



Da die Bundeswehr keine Flugzeugträger hat, darfst du davon ausgehen, dass sich meine Angaben auf US-Flugzeugträger beziehen. 
Das Flugdeck gilt im Kampfeinsatz (!) als Trefferzone, die freizuhalten ist von allem, was hochgehen und dabei die Einsatzfähigkeit des Schiffes gefährden könnte. Da wird garantiert nichts dauerhaft geparkt. Da herrscht das Boxenstoppverfahren: Was im Einsatz ist, ist in der Luft und landet nur zum Nachladen. Auch betankt wird nach Möglichkeit außerhalb der heißen Zone in der Luft.

Ich will dabei übrigens gar nichts behaupten, dass grundsätzlich keine Maschinen für solche und ähnliche Zwecke bereitgehalten werden - wenn man bereits entsprechende Ziele ausgemacht und eine Ziellösung, aber den Abgriff auf spätere Eskalationsstufen aufgeschoben hat, ist das durchaus vorstellbar. Aber auch diese Maschinen wären im faktischen Kriegszustand (schichtweise) ständig in der Luft und würden nicht auf dem Träger bereitgehalten.



> Niemand schießt eine 6 MT ICBM (drei Avangards pro RS-28) ab, um die Verteidigung eines Kampfverbandes zu schwächen. Wenn wirklich jemand das Ding gegen Seeziele abschießen würde, dann mit dem Ziel, den Träger selbst mit 100%iger Sicherheit Gegenschlagsunfähig zu machen. Alles andere ist egal, hätte man andere Einheiten in der Nähe könnten diese den Job wesentlich zuverlässiger und günstiger erledigen. Wie du selbst schon sagst: Gegen Flugzeug gestartete Anti-Schiffs-Hypersonic-Flugkörper gibt es kaum eine Verteidigungs- oder Reaktionsmaßnahme. Und die hat Russland schon weitaus länger im Einsatz.



Der wesentliche Unterschied liegt in der Reichweite und der Materialeinsatz und daran, wie fern man den Gegner von der eigenen Küste halten möchte. Bomber begeben sich in Reichweite des Fliegerschirms eines Verbandes und müssen Dutzende, ach was, hunderte Raketen abfeuern, um eine größeren Verband mit dicken Pötten auszuradieren. Taktische Kernsprengköpfe müssen nicht sicher wieder zurückkommen, der Materialeinsatz ist grundsätzlich geringer und das Ziel wird um so sicherer erreicht. Und grundsätzlich gilt: Wenn man eine Verband in eigener Bomberreichweite angreift, befindet man sich in dessen Bomberreichweite. Gerade wenn nukleare Optionen im Gespräch sind, ist das etwas, was man erklärlicherweise gerne vermeiden würde.



> Gibt es wirklich noch relevante Szenarien, die sowohl den Einsatz von Bombern als auch von Nuklearwaffen vorsehen? Ich habe das für eine Allerletze Option gehalten, die eigentlich nur noch deswegen besteht, weil die Bomben eh da sind und es wenig Aufwand macht, 2-3-4 auf jeder Basis, einschließlich der schwimmenden, vorrätig zu halten. Als nuklearen Angreifer wird die internationale Gemeinschaft einen Träger jedenfalls nicht akzeptieren und dementsprechend auch keine nukleare Verteidigung dagegen akzeptieren. Und wenn, um Beispiel Russland vs. USA zu bleiben, das ganze auf taktische Entfernungen geschehen soll, dann sind automatisch Skandinavien/Island/Grönland oder Japan die Hauptbetroffenen, denn der Träger wird nicht in der Arktis, dem schwarzen oder dem kaspischen Meer stationiert sein.



Erst einmal, um es grundsätzlich einzuordnen: Der Einsatz taktischer Sprengköpfe (sei als als Gefechtsköpfe, Bomben oder Artilleriegranaten) wird in der NATO deutlich lockerer gesehen als beispielsweise von Russland, wo man meines Wissens bis heute davon ausgeht, dass dies zu einem unbegrenzten nuklearen Schlagabtausch führen würde. Sprich, die internationale Gemeinschaft muss das gar nicht erst akzeptieren, es ist seit "Deliberate Escalation" als Teil der NATO-Nuklearstrategie "Flexible Response" die internationale Faktenlage: Was Kernwaffen trägt, ist ein legitimes Ziel für Kernwaffen.
Unklar ist nur noch ein wenig, ob das auch für Länder gilt, die Kernwaffen als Gastland stationiert haben, aber keine Verfügung darüber haben - dennoch gibt es dagegen nachvollziehbarer- und berechtigterweise starke Bedenken der dortigen Bevölkerung.



> Der aktuelle Träger ist die F-18, spezielle Bomber gibt es bei der Navy schon lange nicht mehr.



Jepp, "Bomber" ist seit Mitte der 1960er bei so ziemlichen allen Teilstreitkräften aller Armeen eher eine Funktions- als Typenbezeichnung. Luftfahrzeuge, die in der Lage bzw. dafür bestückt sind, Bombardierungen durchzuführen, sind in diesem Moment Bomber.



> Ich würde dafür lieber eine Grube aufmachen...



Oder einen Kindergarten ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das wurde schonmal besser formuliert:


Karleken ging es aber nicht um Verteidigung, Karleken wollte Angreifen, verändern, zerstören und aus den Ruinen neu erschaffen. Es ist keine Wertung, es ist nur eine Beschreibung. Und auch er, wie viele andere "Propheten", dachte, das Wesen der Menschen ändern zu können. Das sind aber Prozesse, die Jahrtausende dauern. Kain und Abel gab es immer schon, gibt es und sie werden noch lange weiterleben.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Naja,

grundsätzlich bindet die Entwicklung solch derartiger Waffensysteme

eine Menge von finanziellen Mitteln.

Diese könnte man sicherlich besser einsetzen,

wenn nicht Egomanen,

wie Trump und Putin,

am Ruder wären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ...grundsätzlich bindet die Entwicklung solch derartiger Waffensysteme eine Menge von finanziellen Mitteln....


Genau so ist es. Allerdings hat der Antrieb einen Nutzen, geht es um günstigen Transport von Waren in den Orbit. Mit Hyperschall Flugzeugen könnten Raketen in 20km Höhe und auf sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit gebracht werden. 

Und jetzt stell Dir das mal mit einem schnellen Trägersystem vor:
Stratolaunch will von riesigem Flugzeug Raketen ins All schicken - ingenieur.de


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell Dir das mal mit einem schnellen Trägersystem vor:
> Stratolaunch will von riesigem Flugzeug Raketen ins All schicken - ingenieur.de



Und, was soll das bringen?

Wenn unser Planet ruiniert ist,
rennt man einfach zum Mars,
und macht so weiter?

Aber denke daran, wir werden nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und, was soll das bringen?


Es soll Energiesparen. Alleine Ellen Musk will 12.000 Satelliten in den Irbit bringen
Starlink-Projekt: Musk plant Weltraum-Internet mit 12.000 Satelliten - WELT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Einschätzung entspricht nicht dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge / der Forschung. Nach wie vor ist eine der größten Schwachstellen, sowohl im russischen, als auch im US System die Abhängigkeit von einem Entscheider (in den USA ist das Trump). Fällt Trump aus verzögert sich ein Gegenschlag massiv (wobei nicht gesagt ist, dass ein lebender Präsident das beschleunigt). Ich empfehle hierzu die Lektüre des Buches "Dead Hand" (The Dead Hand - Wikipedia )und entsprechende Fachartikel mit Tenor "Die USA brauchen ebenfalls ein Dead Hand System (z.b. America Needs a “Dead Hand” - War on the Rocks ) Diese Forderung kommt von Personen, welche das derzeitige C&C System für zu anfällig und langsam halten.



Das derzeitige Kommando-System ist auf Friedenszeiten ausgerichtet, aber die technische Kontrolle dahinter ist afaik im Falle der USA überhaupt nicht zentralisiert. Das sind maximal die Sicherheitscodes, aber wenn es zu einer Zuspitzung der Lage kommt, wäre es ein leichtes, diese ohne Kenntnissnahme des Gegners zu zentralisieren und damit wieder den Zustand aus den 50ern herzustellen, als jeder Kommandant die Möglichkeit hatte, eigenmächtig einen Atomschlag durchzuführen. U-Boote haben diese auf alle Fälle bis heute, da sie gemäß Einsatzdioktrin im Ernstfall ggf. gar nicht in der Lage sind, den Präsidenten zu kontaktieren. Es mag also durchaus Hardliner geben, die einen Atomwaffenabschuss gemäß offizieller Befehlskette erleichtern wollen, aber ein Angreifer muss immer die nach einem Zerreißen der Befehlskette tatsächlich möglichen Gegenschläge berücksichtigen. Und die Steuer- und Starteinrichtungen sind nicht im Oval Office, sondern an jedem Standort als autonomes Element vorhanden. Trump braucht man nur für die Erlaubnis und, ggf., aktuell auch für einen Freischaltcode, weil man unter den jetzigen Bedingungen den Bedarf für einen solchen als weniger wahrscheinlich hält, als lokale Fehlentscheidungen. Das ist aber eine nicht-technische Entscheidung und war schon mal anders. Bekanntermaßen braucht man Passwörter, die komplexer als "00000000" sind nur für Dinge, die wichtiger sind, als die Verhinderung eines globalen Atomkriegs.



> Das stimmt. AKTUELL ist das korrekt. Die Russen haben aber für sich erkannt, dass aus "Aktuell" in Zukunft ein System wie ich es beschrieben habe, entwickeln kann. Deswegen stören die Russen dort auch massiv, weil sie diesen Entwicklungsschritt nicht wollen, deswegen haben wir z.b. keinen INF Vertrag mehr (komplexer, aber im Kern, ja.)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Jein. Es hat die Spannung zwischen den USA und Russland verschärft, weil Putin Angst vor der MÖGLICHKEIT der Installation eines vergleichbaren Systems gegen russische Waffen hat. Genauso wie Russland nach Meinung einiger Putinversteher zu Recht in Panik verfällt, wenn Gebiete außerhalb Russlands Teil der NATO sein wollen. Faktisch hat das System in seiner heutigen und in der geplanten Dimension nichts am Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Russland und den USA verändert, sehr wohl aber an den Optionen, die Nordkorea und dem Iran zur Verfügung stehen. Und die sind zwar absolut betrachtet nicht unbedingt gefährlicher als Russland oder USA, aber für uns in Europa definitiv, so dass für uns ein Sicherheitsgewinn resultiert.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch Sinn. Ich hatte mich nie weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Ich dachte immer "Interkontinentalraketen" kommen bis zu 20.000km weit, damit sie jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen können.



Das finde ich auch immer wieder faszinierend: Wie der Nordatlantik zum definierenden Kriterium für "interkontinental" wurde. Nicht nur bei ICBMs, sondern auch z.B. bei Zivilflugzeugen liegt die Grenze so bei 6000-7000 km Reichweite. Dabei kann das von knapp 19000 km (z.B. Shanghai - Valpariso) bis 30 km (Tarifa-Tanger) beinahe alles sein. Die "großen" russischen stationären ICBMs werden aber auf wenigstens 13000 km geschätzt und bei der anstehenden Kombination mit Avangard sind sogar transantarktische Flugbahnen im Gespräch. Nur die mobilen ICBMs sind deutlich kürzer, können aber zumindest transkontinental alle Ziele auf dem Gelände eines Gegners angreifen, obwohl sie noch einen halben Ozean von dessen Küste entfernt sind.



> Nichts desto trotz ist mir jedes russsische Atom U-Boot sehr lieb, solange amerikanische Politik wie in den letzten 50 Jahren betrieben wird. Gäbe es das russsische Gegengewicht nicht, würden sich die Amerikaner meiner Meinung nach noch unverfrohrener an den Ressourcen der Welt bedienen. Angst habe ich vor allem vor amerikanischen ABC-Waffen, denn die setzen sie auch ein. Idealerweise würden alle ABC-Waffen geächtet und vernichtet. Ob es dann friedlicher wird, weiß ich nicht. Der Mensch ist leider so selbstsüchtig, dass er Rechte anderer nicht wirklich anerkennt. So eine _"Ich kann Dich jederzeit und immer auslöschen"_ Waffe mag in der Tat zu Frieden führen, auch wenn das Risiko für Fehler, sie jetzt z.B. im konventionellen Bereich den Iran, zu hoch ist.
> 
> Leider ist der Mensch zutiefst aggressiv und kriegerisch, und darum sind leider Waffen zur Verteidigung zwingend notwendig.



Jein. Gegen Nuklearwaffen braucht es eigentlich kein Gegenstück. Es gibt schlicht kein profitables Einsatzszenario. Die US-Geopolitik ist überaus aneignent, aber Atombomben besetzten kein Land. Sie Unterdrücken keine Bevölkerung. Sie sind nicht einmal geeignet, um die Verteidigung eines Objektes auszuschalten, dass man gerne haben möchte. Für all das braucht man immer konventionelle Waffen. Atomwaffen sind nur eins: Eine Rückversicherung, die einem Gegner auch den konventionellen Sieg unmöglich macht, wenn der Angegriffene nicht alleine untergehen will. Aber wer "lieber tot als rot-blau-weiß" praktiziert, ist für die USA sowieso kein attraktives Ziel, tote Vasallen nützen wenig.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es wichtig zu klären, von was für einem Verband man jeweils redet - ein Flugzeugträger mit Anti-Sub- und Lenkwaffenkreuzern mit begrenztem Einsatzziel kann ganz anders agieren als einer, der ein längere Operation durchführen soll und dafür noch Versorger (weil die Nachschublinien zu lang und/oder nichts absicherbar sind) oder gar Landungstruppen dabei hat.



Da von "den neuen" Trägern und hohen Preisen die Rede war, habe ich es eben auf die Ford-Klasse bezogen und nicht auf (mehr oder minder) amphibische Angriffsschiffe. Erstere werden von den USA, genauso wie die Nimitz-Vorgänger, als verlegbare Luftwaffenstützpunkte eingesetzt. In dieser Funktion haben sie zwar Versorger in großer Zahl nötig, legen selbst aber keine großen Strecken im aktiven Einsatz zurück wie bsw. ein Geleitträger und kommen auch feindlichem Festland nur so nahe, wie sicherheitstechnisch möglich. Und die Nachversorgung erfolgt auch in Einsatz-Hochphasen maximal zweimal, typischerweise einmal am Tag mit genug Onbord-Reserven für mindestens vier Tage autonome Operation. Umgekehrt dauern die Einsätze zum Teil mehrere Monate, deutlich länger als die Vorräte der Versorger reichen dürften. Letztere sind somit kein fester Bestandteil des Verbandes, sondern regelmäßige Gäste, während das Sicherheitskonzept auf Träger, Uboot und Kreuzer fixiert ist, deren Leistungsfähigkeit im US-Fall aufeinander abgestimmt wurde. Die ursprüngliche Vision war ja sogar mal ein rein nuklearer Verband, der dann (mit einer zeitlich und in der Größe sehr begrenzten Ausnahme) nur aus Kostengründen bzw. wegen "geht ja auch so. und viel billiger" umgesetzt wurde.



> Torpedos kommen in der modernen Seekriegsführung eigentlich nur noch gegen andere U-Boote oder langsame Ziele zum Einsatz. Auch U-Boote können Raketen abfeuern und die haben eine Marschgeschwindigkeit von über 700 bis 900 km/h (welche bei zielnahem Abschuss nahezu entfällt) und eine Zielanfluggeschwindigkeit von über 3500 km/h. Da entsprechen auch die rund 70 km/h, mit denen moderne Kriegsschiff unterwegs sein können, relativem Stillstand.



Nukleare Langstreckentorpedos sind kein Konzept mehr? Früher galten die mal als wichtigstes Mittel gegen Träger, weil deren gute Luftraumabdeckung komplett wertlos ist und ein leiser, langsamlaufender Torpedo auch alle gegen U-Boote gerichteten Abwehrmaßnahmen unerkannt passieren kann. Aber er hat eben sehr lange Laufzeiten und konnte deswegen nur bei vorhersehbarem Kurs eingesetzt werden, wenn das U-Boot ebenfalls durch ausreichenden Abstand unerkannt bleiben sollte.



> Selbst einem Torpedo mit über 350 km/h kann ein Schiff nicht davonfahren. Die Bewegung erschwert allerdings ggf. die Berechnung einer Feuerleitlösung bzw. sorgt dafür, dass U-Boote gar nicht erst mithalten können, um einen zielnahen Abschuss durchzuführen. Aber wie gesagt, für Bomberangriffe mit zielsuchenden Raketen ist es nahezu unerheblich, ob Schiffe spurten oder vor Anker liegen. Für Angriffe mit taktischen Gefechtsköpfen ist es komplett unerheblich, da man diese nur in wirksamer Reichweite zur Detonation bringen muss.



Bei "zielsuchend" ist das klar. Meine ganzen Ausführungen bezogen sich nur auf Avangard, der nach allen Kenntnissen der Technik nicht zielsuchend sein kann (weil kein Sensor mit Reichweite die Belastungen überstehen würde) und dessen Zielgebiet mit 10-15 Minuten Vorlaufzeit ausgewählt werden muss. Das gilt dann, trotz der hohen Geschwindigkeit, ähnliches wie für langsam laufende Torpedos: Wenn man den Kurs nicht vorhersagen kann, bräuchte es einen Gefechtskopf mit einem Radius totaler Zerstörung von über 10 km, um alle denkbaren Standpunkte des Ziels zum Zeitpunkt des Einschlags abzudecken. Wenn Kommunikation und Reprogrammierung in der Boostphase noch möglich sind und drei Avangards auf der Rakete sitzen, kann man es ggf. auf 2-3 km Durchmesser pro Gefechtskopf reduzieren, aber das ist immer noch eine extreme Steigerung gegenüber dem, was man bislang in der Praxis getestet hat und in meinen Augen keine deutliche Steigerung des Bedorhungspotentials für US-Träger gegenüber eben z.B. zielsuchenden Systemen.




> Fun Fact: Es gibt aus offensichtlichen Gründen bisher keine Praxistests für den Einsatz von Kernwaffen auf hoher See und für Detonationen ca. auf Meerespiegelhöhe, aber ich habe grob entsprechende Berechnungen - ohne Garantie auf absolute Richtigkeit - im Kopf. Die Detonation des Äquivalents von 5 Kilotonnen TNT erzeugt ein Wellental von bis zu 40 Meter Tiefe und damit logischerweise eine Wellenberg derselben Höhe. Bei höherer Wassertiefe verringert sich die Höhe der Welle sehr stark, und hat schon nach 500 Metern nur noch die halbe Höhe, verliert aber dafür kaum an Geschwindigkeit. Sprich, selbst wenn man von der direkten Wirkung des taktischen Sprengkopfs verschont bleiben sollte, kann man immer noch von einer plötzlichen Wuchtwelle von bis zu 10 Metern Höhe getroffen werden. Das ist für Schiffe katastrophal und immer noch dramatisch, selbst wenn man zufällig den Bug reingedreht hat.



10 m Welle seitlich soll für ein 100000 Tonnen Schiff katastrophal sein? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es sind immer noch normale Wellen mit geringer horizontaler Bewegung, keine Brandung, und auch hohe Wellengeschwindigkeit ist bei einer flachen Welle kein Problem. Tsunamis werden durch ähnlich abrupte, sogar noch wesentlich stärkere Energiefreisetzungen erzeugt, gehen von einer größeren Flächen aus und schwächen sich dementsprechend langsamer mit der Strecke ab, erreichen leicht viele 100 km/h und sind auf offener See nicht einmal zu spüren geschweige denn gefährlich.



> Wie gesagt, das ist die Zahl aus der russischen Ankündigung, die auch so durch unsere hiesigen Medien ging:
> Putins „praktisch unbesiegbare“ Waffe: Russland nimmt Avangard-Rakete in Betrieb - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> Russland nimmt offenbar Hyperschall-Raketen "Avangard" in Betrieb - DER SPIEGEL
> Avangard: Russland stellt Hyperschall-Rakete in Betrieb - Ausland - FOCUS Online
> ...



Die 4000 km habe ich immer als (politische, nicht näher beachtenswerte) Angabe zur Reichweite des Gleiters selbst gehalten. Das heißt bis zu 4000 km AB WIEDEREINTRITT. Der erfolgt aber eben erst 10000 km vom Startpunkt entfernt. SS19/R100 wurde für Tests genutzt, Stationierung soll erstmal auf R36 erfolgen, später dann aber auf RS28/SS30. Aber das sind alle Trägersysteme der >>10000-km-Klasse, die stationäre Silos brauchen. Nichts taktisches.



> Versteht sich. Hierbei ist es für Russlands Konzept von Vorteil, auf Flüssigtreibstoff zu setzen, da man die Brenndauer viel leichter anpassen kann. Awangard selbst hat ein Staustrahltriebwerk, daher sollte es - in praktikablen Grenzen - unerheblich sein, in welcher Höhe er sich löst und dann nieder stößt. Aber da werden wir warten müssen, bis ein paar mehr technische Daten durchsickern. Vorerst bin ich nur über die Reichweitenangabe und das grundlegende Konzept gestolpert, welches irgendwie ahnen lässt, dass da mehr Anwendungsgebiete vorgesehen sind als nur eine weitere ICBM mit spärlichen Vorteilen gegenüber seit Jahrzehnten etablierten und bereits vorhandenen Systemen.



Im ICBM-Einsatz gegen stationäre Ziele hat er schon deutliche Vorteile. Zum einen eben +4000 km Reichweite, was neue Flugbahnen ermöglicht, vor allem aber die Möglichkeit innerhalb dieser zu manövrieren. Alle bisherigen US-Langstrecken-Abwehrsysteme basieren auf vorberechneten Kursen und sind gar nicht oder kaum zu Richtungsänderungen in der Lage. Die werden also quasi komplett entwertet. Nur als taktische Waffe erscheint er mir wertlos, da der Schutz beweglicher Verbände gegen ICBMs eher im miseralen Kosten-Trefferchancen-Verhältnis besteht und nicht in portablen Luftabwehrsystemen, die herkömmliche RVs bewältigen könnten.



> Oder einen Kindergarten ...



Dafür braucht es Erzieher und wo findet man welche mit SOLCHEN Qualifikationen?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Allerdings hat der Antrieb einen Nutzen, geht es um günstigen Transport von Waren in den Orbit. Mit Hyperschall Flugzeugen könnten Raketen in 20km Höhe und auf sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit gebracht werden.



Avangard ist kein Hyperschallflugzeug, sondern eine manövrierbarer Hyperschall-Wiedereintrittskörper als letzte Stufe für ein Raketensystem. Genaugenommen also die 180° Umkehr von Sänger. Avangard transportiert nichts hoch, der beschleunigt nicht einmal, sondern hält nur für eine gewisse Zeit seine Geschwindigkeit, anstatt gemäß einer dumpfen Parabel einzuschlagen. Entsprechend hat diese Forschung keinerlei Nutzen für alle Anwendungen, bei denen ein Einschlag nach durchqueren der Athmosphäre nicht die primäre Zielsetzung ist.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Es hat die Spannung zwischen den USA und Russland verschärft, weil Putin Angst vor der MÖGLICHKEIT der Installation eines vergleichbaren Systems gegen russische Waffen hat.



Exakt.
Und genau DAS ist die Gefahr dahinter, die verschiedene Wahrnehmung ein und derselben Sache.
Die USA können beteuern was Sie wollen, die Russen werden ein solches System IMMER als ersten Schritt sehen die USA unverwundbar gegenüber Nuklearraketen machen zu wollen. Und genau dagegen haben die Russen auch die letzten ~15 Jahre gehandelt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie Russland nach Meinung einiger Putinversteher zu Recht in Panik verfällt, wenn Gebiete außerhalb Russlands Teil der NATO sein wollen. Faktisch hat das System in seiner heutigen und in der geplanten Dimension nichts am Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Russland und den USA verändert, sehr wohl aber an den Optionen, die Nordkorea und dem Iran zur Verfügung stehen.



Jain.
Aus Russlands Sicht hat sich einiges geändert, ehemalige Verbündete sind jetzt Teil der NATO, riesige Gebiete, die dem "Kern Russland" genügend Vorlaufzeit und Raum-gegen-Zeit geboten hatten sind weggefallen. Und du musst eingestehen, dass gerade die US Präsenz sich rund um Russland extrem ausgeweitet hat. Georgien, Aserbaidschan, beide im Partnership for Peace Programm der Nato, Ukraine ist bekannt, die -stans sind auch in unterschiedlichen Stadien einer Zusammenarbeit mit den USA, die Bundeswehr bildet in der Mongolei aus... Rund um Russland sind NATO Partner in ehemaligen Ländern der Sovietunion aktiv, entgegen der eigenen Ankündigung wurde die NATO gen Osten erweitert.

Man muss das nicht mögen, aber man müsste es tatsächlich verstehen. Der Begriff "Putin Versteher" ist dabei sau dämlich, man spricht Russland vollkommen ein eigenes Sicherheitsinteresse ab, bzw. ist absolut nicht in der Lage die Situation aus dem Blickwinkel Russlands zu betrachten. Sowas hat in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen geführt und seitdem der Begriff aufgetaucht ist hat sich unser Umgang mit Russland jetzt kein Sonderlob abgeholt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die sind zwar absolut betrachtet nicht unbedingt gefährlicher als Russland oder USA, aber für uns *in Europa definitiv, so dass für uns ein Sicherheitsgewinn resultiert*.



Muss ich absolut widersprechen.
Dem Raketenschild in Polen / Rumänien sei Dank haben wir mittlerweile Iskander Raketen in Kaliningrad, grüne Männchen im Osten der Ukraine und eine ständige Präsenz der NATO in den baltischen Staaten, eine verschärfte Luftraumüberwachung über dem Baltikum und regelmäßige Luftraumverletzungen desselben.

Ist "nur" das Raketenabwehrsystem schuld? Nein. Aber es hat maßgeblich unsere Beziehungen zu Russland beeinflusst und uns kein Stückchen Sicherheit gebracht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist "nur" das Raketenabwehrsystem schuld? Nein. Aber es hat maßgeblich unsere Beziehungen zu Russland beeinflusst und uns kein Stückchen Sicherheit gebracht.



Und der Ablauf ist keineswegs neu. Als Russland als Reaktion auf die Stationierung von NATO-Mittelstreckenraketen in der Türkei ihre eigenen Mittelstreckenraketen auf Kuba, also vor der Haustür der USA, stationieren wollten, sprangen die Amis ob der Bedrohung im Fünfeck und die Weltgemeinschaft fand das auf einmal total nachvollziehbar. (Fun Fact: JFK drohte damals mit nuklearen Schlägen gegen Kuba, da fließen unsere Themenkreise passenderweise gleich wieder zusammen.)

Die Kuba-Krise endete bekanntlich mit gegenseitigem Rückzug der Raketen vor der Haustür des jeweils Anderen.

Nicht einmal 50 Jahre später war die Lektion vergessen und ganz plötzlich findet es jeder seltsam, dass "der Russe" nicht stillhält, wenn man in Spuckweite seiner Grenzen Raketen stationiert und die westliche Welt fühlt sich obendrein wahnsinnig ungerecht behandelt, weil Russland wiederum reagiert. Eine Stationierung auf Kuba kommt ja nicht mehr in Frage, seit man die Ideologie gewechselt hat, also muss man dem Intimfeind anderweitig das Gefühl vermitteln, ruckzuck ante portas sein zu können. Gleichzeitig wächst das Bedürfnis, nach Wegfall der Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten westlich des Kernlandes neue Pufferzonen zu schaffen. Ein Glück für Russland, dass in selbigen noch so viele Russen leben, die man als Hebel nutzen kann.

Nein, um das Ganze nachvollziehen zu können, muss man kein sogenannter Putin-Versteher sein. Man braucht noch nicht einmal sonderlich Kenntnisse über geostrategische Mechanismen. Man muss nur an Knallerbsensträucher und Maschendrahtzäune denken, dass ist nämlich dasselbe Prinzip in doof. Und in harmlos, wie zu betonen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Und genau DAS ist die Gefahr dahinter, die verschiedene Wahrnehmung ein und derselben Sache.
> Die USA können beteuern was Sie wollen, die Russen werden ein solches System IMMER als ersten Schritt sehen die USA unverwundbar gegenüber Nuklearraketen machen zu wollen. Und genau dagegen haben die Russen auch die letzten ~15 Jahre gehandelt.
> Jain.
> Aus Russlands Sicht hat sich einiges geändert, ehemalige Verbündete sind jetzt Teil der NATO, riesige Gebiete, die dem "Kern Russland" genügend Vorlaufzeit und Raum-gegen-Zeit geboten hatten sind weggefallen. Und du musst eingestehen, dass gerade die US Präsenz sich rund um Russland extrem ausgeweitet hat. Georgien, Aserbaidschan, beide im Partnership for Peace Programm der Nato, Ukraine ist bekannt, die -stans sind auch in unterschiedlichen Stadien einer Zusammenarbeit mit den USA, die Bundeswehr bildet in der Mongolei aus... Rund um Russland sind NATO Partner in ehemaligen Ländern der Sovietunion aktiv,



Und überall auf Einladung. Weil sich diese Länder selbst einer akuten, realen Bedrohung durch Russland ausgesetzt sehen und zur Wahrung ihrer eigenen Unabhängigkeit neue Kontakte suchen. Wie soll man sonst reagieren? Sie zurückweisen? Sie dazu zwingen, sich Russland anzuschließen/erobern zu lassen? Das würde das Problem langfristig nur noch schlimmer machen, solange in Russland Leute an der Macht sind, die vor allem panische Angst haben, was sich 1000de km von den Landesgrenzen entfernt abspielt und deswegen die totale Militärhoheit über Drittel des Planeten beanspruchen sowie weitreichende Kontrolle über die Bewohner dieser Gebiete. Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Europa soll sich schutzlos iranischen Raketenangriffen aussetzen, weil Russen Angst haben, dass dagegen gerichtete Schutzeinrichtungen als Vorlage für einen weder geplanten noch in Umsetzung befindlichen Aufbaus eines Verteidigungssystems gegen russische Angriffe dienen könnten? Wir sollen Russland ein Recht gewähren, uns jederzeit anzugreifen und das sogar so weit über unsere eigene Sicherheit vor anderen Angreifern stellen, dass wir unser eigenes Leben riskieren, weil Russland misstrauisch ist??



> Man muss das nicht mögen, aber man müsste es tatsächlich verstehen. Der Begriff "Putin Versteher" ist dabei sau dämlich, man spricht Russland vollkommen ein eigenes Sicherheitsinteresse ab, bzw. ist absolut nicht in der Lage die Situation aus dem Blickwinkel Russlands zu betrachten. Sowas hat in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen geführt und seitdem der Begriff aufgetaucht ist hat sich unser Umgang mit Russland jetzt kein Sonderlob abgeholt.



Der Begriff ist nur in sofern dämlich, als dass er das Problem auf Putin reduziert, hinter dem aber noch ein komplettes Regime mit vermutlich ähnlicher Denkweise steht. Deren irrationale Ängste zur Maxime alles eigenen Handels zu machen verdient aber sehr wohl einen spezifischen Ausdruck und "Russlandversteher" wäre noch unangenmessener, da es die russische Oppositon genauso negiert wie Putin selbst und außerdem viele Leute hier zu blöd sind, zwischen "Russland" und "UdSSR" zu unterscheiden.
Wo du aber Recht hast: Unser Umgang mit Russland in den letzten 20 Jahren verdient wenig Lob. Zahlreiche Menschrechtsverstöße, drei Eroberungskriege, Abschaffung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit, der Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, etc. : Seit Mitte/Ende der 90er entwickelt sich das Land zunehmend zu einem Regime, dass keinen Vergleich mit zahlreichen Unrechtsstaaten im mittleren Osten oder Afrika zu scheuen braucht. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass dieser Vertreter Atomwaffen, und eine der mächtigsten konventionellen Armeen der Welt hat und direkt vor unserer Haustür sitzt. Und wie reagieren wir? "Freunde, Drücken, Subventionen, Know-How, Militärtechnik" 



> Muss ich absolut widersprechen.
> Dem Raketenschild in Polen / Rumänien sei Dank haben wir mittlerweile Iskander Raketen in Kaliningrad, grüne Männchen im Osten der Ukraine und eine ständige Präsenz der NATO in den baltischen Staaten, eine verschärfte Luftraumüberwachung über dem Baltikum und regelmäßige Luftraumverletzungen desselben.



Ach: Ohne den Raketenschild in Polen hätte es keine grünen Männchen in der Ukraine gegeben?
Komisch, Obama hat nämlich die Stationierung in Polen und Tschechien 2009 gestoppt und auch die rumänische, die von keiner einzigen Flugbahn zwischen Russland und Europa gekreuzt wird, ist erst 2016 in Betrieb gegangen. Russland hat seinen Angriff auf die Ukraine dagegen 2014 gestartet.

(An der Stelle sein angemerkt, dass auch die ursprünglich geplanten Stellungen in Polen und Tschechien keinerlei Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit des russischen Arsenals gegen die USA gehabt hätten, da dies schon aus strategischen Gründen nicht im westlichsten Zipfel des Landes konzentriert ist und somit weit nördlichere Flugbahnen nehmen würde. Einzige Europa würde dadurch vor russischem Beschuss geschützt werden, was das Abschreckungsverhältnis sogar ausgeglichen hätte, denn Europa hat kein vergleichbares Angriffskapital gegenüber Russland. Stattdessen leben wir jetzt weiterhin in einer Zone absoluter russischer Übermacht. Und trotzdem scheißt Putin sich derart in die Hose, dass Menschen- und Völkerrecht zu Fußabtretern werden.?!) 



> Ist "nur" das Raketenabwehrsystem schuld? Nein. Aber es hat maßgeblich unsere Beziehungen zu Russland beeinflusst und uns kein Stückchen Sicherheit gebracht.



Sehr zum Leidwesen der Ukraine, aber wir sind nicht die Ukraine. Und dem Iran jegliche Angriffsmöglichkeit gegen uns zu nehmen ist ein gewaltiger Sicherheitsgewinn. Der auch, bevor Trump ins Spiel kam, von einer Abkehr des Irans von militärischem hin zu diplomatischem Auftreten einherging.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und der Ablauf ist keineswegs neu. Als Russland als Reaktion auf die Stationierung von NATO-Mittelstreckenraketen in der Türkei ihre eigenen Mittelstreckenraketen auf Kuba, also vor der Haustür der USA, stationieren wollten, sprangen die Amis ob der Bedrohung im Fünfeck und die Weltgemeinschaft fand das auf einmal total nachvollziehbar. (Fun Fact: JFK drohte damals mit nuklearen Schlägen gegen Kuba, da fließen unsere Themenkreise passenderweise gleich wieder zusammen.)
> 
> Die Kuba-Krise endete bekanntlich mit gegenseitigem Rückzug der Raketen vor der Haustür des jeweils Anderen.
> 
> ...



Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: In der Kubakrise reagierte die UdSSR mit der Stationierung von gegen die USA gerichteten Angriffswaffen auf die Stationierung von gegen die UdSSR gerichteten US-Angriffswaffen. Diesmal soll der Auslöser die Stationierung von US-Defensivwaffen gegen den Iran als Erklärung für den Einsatz von russischen Offensivstreitkräften gegen die Ukraine herhalten? Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "A war der Auslöser für B" und "B war eine ausgewogene, zweckmäßige Antwort auf A". Was Putin macht, ist klar letzteres. Und bezüglich der vorangehenden NATO-Erweiterung muss man klar sagen: Es waren weder die USA noch Europa, die diverse ehemalige Mitglieder des Warschauer Paktes diplomatisch und wirtschaftlich unter Druck gesetzt haben und sich in anderen militärisch eingemischt waren. Legitime Sicherheitsbedürfnisse? Wenn die jemand hatte und hat, dann definitiv die ehemaligen UdSSR-Vasallen, die sich durch NATO-Beitritt vor der Einmischung Russlands in ihre eigenen Angelegenheiten schützen. Das Russland darüber erfreut ist, erwartet niemand, aber was wiegt in Tschechien wohl schwerer: tschechische Interessen oder russische?


----------



## hoffgang (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und überall auf Einladung. Weil sich diese Länder selbst einer akuten, realen Bedrohung durch Russland ausgesetzt sehen und zur Wahrung ihrer eigenen Unabhängigkeit neue Kontakte suchen. Wie soll man sonst reagieren? Sie zurückweisen? Sie dazu zwingen, sich Russland anzuschließen/erobern zu lassen? Das würde das Problem langfristig nur noch schlimmer machen, solange in Russland Leute an der Macht sind, die vor allem panische Angst haben, was sich 1000de km von den Landesgrenzen entfernt abspielt und deswegen die totale Militärhoheit über Drittel des Planeten beanspruchen sowie weitreichende Kontrolle über die Bewohner dieser Gebiete. Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Europa soll sich schutzlos iranischen Raketenangriffen aussetzen, weil Russen Angst haben, dass dagegen gerichtete Schutzeinrichtungen als Vorlage für einen weder geplanten noch in Umsetzung befindlichen Aufbaus eines Verteidigungssystems gegen russische Angriffe dienen könnten? Wir sollen Russland ein Recht gewähren, uns jederzeit anzugreifen und das sogar so weit über unsere eigene Sicherheit vor anderen Angreifern stellen, dass wir unser eigenes Leben riskieren, weil Russland misstrauisch ist??



Und warum genau sollte der Iran Europa angreifen wollen, so ziemlich den einzigen westlichen Partner der JCPOA wieder einführen will und gegen die US Sanktionen war?
Die Mähr, uns vor Nordkoreanischen oder Iranischen Raketen schützen zu wollen ist das eine, dafür eine massive Verschlechterung mit Russland zu erleben, das andere.

Zudem, anscheinend scheinst du das Grundprinzip der nuklearen Abschreckung nicht verstanden zu haben. Die USA dürfen ja auch die Russen jederzeit angreifen, exakt dass ist der Status Quo seit es Atomwaffen gibt, bzw. seit beide Seiten darüber verfügen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Begriff ist nur in sofern dämlich, als dass er das Problem auf Putin reduziert, hinter dem aber noch ein komplettes Regime mit vermutlich ähnlicher Denkweise steht. Deren irrationale Ängste zur Maxime alles eigenen Handels zu machen verdient aber sehr wohl einen spezifischen Ausdruck und "Russlandversteher" wäre noch unangenmessener, da es die russische Oppositon genauso negiert wie Putin selbst und außerdem viele Leute hier zu blöd sind, zwischen "Russland" und "UdSSR" zu unterscheiden.



Russlandversteher nimmt man aus einem anderen Grund nicht: Es offenbart die Tatsache, dass all jene die den Begriff Putinversteher etabliert hatten (vornehmlich Journalisten in den Meinungskolumnen) Russland selbst nicht verstehen. Das ist ein Offenbarungseid und nichts anderes als die Einsicht, dass man keine Ahnung hat, aber eine Meinung. Vieles von dem was vermeintliche "Putinversteher" von sich gegeben haben war 5 Jahre zuvor Konsens und etablierter Fakt in der Friedens- und Konfliktforschung. Hier wurde auf emotionaler Ebene über ein sachliches Thema geredet und Experten mit einem Siegel versehen, welches ihre Aussage nicht anhand der Fakten, sondern anhand der vorherrschenden Meinung angegriffen hat.

Oder anders: Bild Niveau.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach: Ohne den Raketenschild in Polen hätte es keine grünen Männchen in der Ukraine gegeben?
> Komisch, Obama hat nämlich die Stationierung in Polen und Tschechien 2009 gestoppt und auch die rumänische, die von keiner einzigen Flugbahn zwischen Russland und Europa gekreuzt wird, ist erst 2016 in Betrieb gegangen. Russland hat seinen Angriff auf die Ukraine dagegen 2014 gestartet.



Ich sollte dir mal meine Diplomarbeit geben, ist von 2008 und behandelt u.a. Georgien, den Raketenschild, Ukraine & die Krim und die Entwicklungen die dazu geführt haben. (die Krim z.b. ist nicht seit 2014 ein Streitpunkt...)
Betrachtet man nur das eine Ereignis, erscheint ein Zusammenhang unwahrscheinlich. Aber, betrachtet man das alles, was du mit dem Begriff Putinversteher ja nicht gelten lassen willst, dann hat die bloße Ankündigung eines Raketenabwehrsystems in Europa das Verhältnis zwischen Russland und dem Westen nachhaltig negativ beeinflusst. Nicht alleine, aber das ist ein wesentlicher Kernpunkt. 
Würde man Russlands Sicherheitsbedürfnis verstehen und nur akzeptieren dass es dieses gibt (man muss nicht danach handeln), dann hätte man vorhersagen können was in der Ukraine passiert. Aber die Denkschule welche du hier präsentierst ignoriert das, stellt die Ukraine vor die Wahl, entweder West, ODER Ost, was zu den Grünen Männchen geführt hat.

Warum? Weil Russland keine alternative zur Krim gefunden hat und die Schwarzmeerflotte elementarer Bestandteil des Schutzes Russlands in diesem Teil der Erde ist.
Das hätte man wissen können wenn man sich mit Russland beschäftigt. Oder man macht einfach was die EU gemacht hat und wundert sich jetzt dass die Russen die Krim besetzt haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (An der Stelle sein angemerkt, dass auch die ursprünglich geplanten Stellungen in Polen und Tschechien keinerlei Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit des russischen Arsenals gegen die USA gehabt hätten, da dies schon aus strategischen Gründen nicht im westlichsten Zipfel des Landes konzentriert ist und somit weit nördlichere Flugbahnen nehmen würde. Einzige Europa würde dadurch vor russischem Beschuss geschützt werden, was das Abschreckungsverhältnis sogar ausgeglichen hätte, denn Europa hat kein vergleichbares Angriffskapital gegenüber Russland. Stattdessen leben wir jetzt weiterhin in einer Zone absoluter russischer Übermacht. Und trotzdem scheißt Putin sich derart in die Hose, dass Menschen- und Völkerrecht zu Fußabtretern werden.?!)



Oder anders gesagt, die Möglichkeit Russlands, in Europa aufmarschierende Armeen, welche Russland angreifen wollen, mit Raketen anzugreifen wäre hinfällig.
Es gibt keine Defensive Rüstung, es gibt nur Rüstung und die Wahrnehmung der einzelnen Parteien.

Bitte: Ich zeige auf welche Möglichkeiten gegeben oder genommen werden, das bedeutet nicht, dass ich diesen Punkt stütze. Aber wie mehrmals erwähnt, man muss Russland verstehen um das eigene Ziel auch zu erreichen.
Wir wollen Stabilität und Frieden in Europa, handeln aber seit Jahrzehnten bewusst antagonistisch gegenüber Russland und beschweren uns dann, dass Russland Europa destabilisieren will. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sehr zum Leidwesen der Ukraine, aber wir sind nicht die Ukraine. Und dem Iran jegliche Angriffsmöglichkeit gegen uns zu nehmen ist ein gewaltiger Sicherheitsgewinn. Der auch, bevor Trump ins Spiel kam, von einer Abkehr des Irans von militärischem hin zu diplomatischem Auftreten einherging.



Die Gefahr, das Europa von iranischen Raketen beschossen wird ist so dermaßen gering, das war den ganzen Stress nicht wert. Und du wischt das weg mit "wir sind ja nicht die Ukraine". Klar, wenn man so denkt wars ein guter Deal, doof nur dass wir jetzt in einem Nachbarland zur NATO einen lange anhaltenden bewaffneten Konflikt hatten, dass die Krim dazu geführt hat, dass wir NATO Truppen im Baltikum stationieren. Wenn du wirklich behaupten willst, wir wären nicht betroffen, dann weiß ich nicht ob wir in der gleichen Realität leben. Die Bundeswehr stellt seit 2016 dauerhaft Kampftruppe ab und Russland im Baltikum abzuschrecken... Weil das Baltikum Angst davor hat, dass dort dasselbe wie in der Ostukraine passieren könnte. 
Und du sagst, das würde uns nicht betreffen.

Wir haben also eine extrem hypothetische Bedrohung durch iranische Raketen gegen eine aktive Beteilligung unserer Streitkräfte an einer dauerhaften Stationierung 600km vor St.Petersburg getauscht.
Ein Deal Trumpschen Erfolgsmaßes.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: In der Kubakrise reagierte die UdSSR mit der Stationierung von gegen die USA gerichteten Angriffswaffen auf die Stationierung von gegen die UdSSR gerichteten US-Angriffswaffen. Diesmal soll der Auslöser die Stationierung von US-Defensivwaffen gegen den Iran als Erklärung für den Einsatz von russischen Offensivstreitkräften gegen die Ukraine herhalten?



Ich will dich nicht dumm anmachen, aber du hast das theoretische Problem der Raketenabwehr nicht begriffen.

1.) Es gibt keine defensive Rüstung, es gibt keine Defensivwaffen. Ein neues Flugabwehrsystem, defensiv eingesetzt, kann Jagdflieger von dieser Aufgabe befreien, damit diese Bomber im Angriff eskortieren können. Ein Panzerbataillon welches wir aufbauen um uns vor Russland zu schützen kann von den Russen als Speerspitze eines Angriffs wahrgenommen werden (und problemlos als solches eingesetzt werden). Es ist nur die jeweilige politische Interpretation ob eine Waffe offensiv oder defensiv ist.

2.) Eine funktionierende Raketenabwehr welche tatsächlich in der Lage ist ballistische Raketen abzufangen lässt das Gleichgewicht der nuklearen Abschreckung kippen. Das ist eine theoretische Bedrohung weil das System in Europa alleine das nicht leisten kann, alleine vom Umfang. Es ist aber ein Anfang, der dazu werden könnte. Und alleine diese Möglichkeit, dass einer der Gegner seine Verwundbarkeit verlieren könnte und dann nach belieben nuklear zuschlagen kann ist das 100%ige Gegenteil eines jeglichen obersten Maxims staatlichen Handelns, nämlich die eigene Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.

Das verstehen einige nicht - hilft nix darüber zu schimpfen, genau dieser Denkweise folgt Russland seit Jahren, genau danach handelt Russland. Ist mir also egal ob das jemand mag, oder doof findet, es ist Realität und sollte damit zumindest in die Diskussion über eigene Entscheidungen eingebunden werden.

Kurzer Hinweis:
Ich fliege morgen nach London, kann Dir daher frühestens wieder Mittwoch Abend, eher später antworten.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied: In der Kubakrise reagierte die UdSSR mit der Stationierung von gegen die USA gerichteten Angriffswaffen auf die Stationierung von gegen die UdSSR gerichteten US-Angriffswaffen.



Nur dass die "US-Defensivwaffen gegen den Iran" zufällig vor der Haustür Russlands abgestellt werden und ein Defensivsystem kleineren Maßstabs, aber desselben Prinzips jüngst 176 Todesopfer forderte. Anders gesagt, was angeblich gegen iranische Raketen gedacht ist, lässt sich auch trefflich zur Durchsetzung allgemeiner Lufthoheit einsetzen.

Oder anders: Hätte es die Kuba-Krise verhindert, wenn Russland nominell ein Defensivsystem stationiert hätte, welches eigentlich zur Abwendung der (behaupteten) Bedrohung durch einen Dritten gedacht wäre? Nix da, die USA hätten keine Stationierung irgend eines russischen Waffensystems mit Reichweite über US-Grenzen geduldet. 



> Diesmal soll der Auslöser die Stationierung von US-Defensivwaffen gegen den Iran als Erklärung für den Einsatz von russischen Offensivstreitkräften gegen die Ukraine herhalten?



Bitte nicht die Eskalationskette ignorieren: Die USA stationieren Mittelstreckenraketen in der Türkei --> die UDSSR stationieren Mittelstreckenraketen auf Kuba --> JFK droht mit nuklearen Schlägen gegen Kuba. Warum eigentlich? Ist doch alles gut, jeder hat sein Spielzeug dort hingestellt, wo er möchte.
Politische Eskalation verläuft ebenso wenig linear wie militärische Strategien. Die Unterscheidung von Offensiv- und Defensivsysteme ist eine politische, keine militärische. Wenn das "Defensivsystem" geeignet ist, den Luftraum zu beherrschen und nicht auf magische Weise nur bei iranischen Raketen funktioniert, ist das reine Augenwischerei.

Die gibt es natürlich von jeder Seite. Nach russischer Lesart wurden Truppen zu Verteidigung (also Defensive) russischstämmiger Bevölkerungsteile in der Ukraine entsandt. Jüngst verteidigten die USA die Ermordung eines iranischen Würdenträgers bei seinem offiziellen Besuch in einem Drittland als Akt der Selbstverteidigung.

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass du und ich und andere nach ethischen moralischen Kategorien an diese Dinge herangehen, weil es bedeutet, dass unser ethischer Kompass funktioniert. Leider arbeitet Realpolitik nicht danach.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Ich frag mich trotzdem ,  warum kann man gerade jetzt im 21.Jahrhundert nicht friedlich sein ?

Allah wissen durch Internet , das ein Kreig mit konventionellen Waffen  das eigene Land kaputtmachen würde  ,  und dann gibts auch nix mehr zu fressen .   

Ich meine , so kriegen die ihre islamische weltheerschaft nie durch  xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Ich mehne , wenn die Muslime sich gegenseitig mit Atomwaffen bombardieren   ,  dann is doch okay xD

Komischerweise geht immer das krasseste Zenario von krass religiösen Völkern aus ...


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Von welchen "Muslimen mit Atomwaffen, die sich gegenseitig bombardieren sollen" ist die Rede?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Das Problem ist: Wenn der Wind da nicht wäre ....hmmm


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es soll Energiesparen. Alleine Ellen Musk will 12.000 Satelliten in den Irbit bringen
> Starlink-Projekt: Musk plant Weltraum-Internet mit 12.000 Satelliten - WELT



Ja und?

Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Wer braucht sowas?


Menschen werden es nutzen. Z.B. Bauern wenn Drohnen die Feldarbeit übernehmen, etc.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Menschen werden es nutzen. Z.B. Bauern wenn Drohnen die Feldarbeit übernehmen, etc.



Unsinn, der Mann ist irgendwie krank,
hat sowas von Größenwahn an sich.

Der glaubt wirklich daran, wenn hier alles ruiniert ist,
könnte er die Welt retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, der Mann ist irgendwie krank,


Ja, Genie und Wahnsinn sind von außen schwer zu unterscheiden,


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Immerhin hat er Ideen und bringt Schwung in den Laden. Wäre Tesla nicht gewesen, würde heute kein Schwein von einer "Elektroauto-Offensive" sprechen. Das halte ich ihm zu Gute.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, Genie und Wahnsinn sind von außen schwer zu unterscheiden,



Richtig,

aber welche Tendenz wird denn überwägen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> aber welche Tendenz wird denn überwägen?



Ich halte ihn für ein wahnsinniges Genie ...


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich halte ihn für ein wahnsinniges Genie ...



So eine Art Klaus Kinski halt ... ? 

Klaus Kinski – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und warum genau sollte der Iran Europa angreifen wollen



Sanktionen, Israel, NATO, Einmischung,.....
Es gibt einen Extra Thread zu dem Thema, aber wenn es neben Nordkorea irgendwen auf der Welt gibt, bei dem Europa ein halbes Jahrhundert daran gearbeitet hat, kein Freund zu sein, dann wohl der Iran. Und zugleich ist er ein Regionalmacht und mit reichlich eigenem technischen Know-How, der Raketen zu einer primären Komponente seiner Verteidigung gemacht hat, er kann es also auch.



> Zudem, anscheinend scheinst du das Grundprinzip der nuklearen Abschreckung nicht verstanden zu haben. Die USA dürfen ja auch die Russen jederzeit angreifen



Ehe du mir vorwirfst, etwas verstanden zu haben, zeige doch bitte auf, wo in meinem Post zu Iran und Europa ich etwas zu US-Angriffen auf Russland gesagt habe. Man kann den USA ja viel vorwerfen, aber noch ist keiner von beiden ein 55tes Sternchen...



> Ich sollte dir mal meine Diplomarbeit geben, ist von 2008



Wenn sie eine exakte Vorhersage der Ereignisse bis 2015 enthält oder eine ausführliche Darlegung, warum Russland Hoheitsrechte über die Ukraine hat: Immer her damit.
Wenn du nur dargelegt hast, warum Russland bestimmte Ereignisse nicht mag, verzichte ich. Das ist, wie du selbst sagst, trivial. Was, und damit sind wir wieder beim Begriff "Putinversteher", der ausdrücklich nicht "Auch-Putin-Versteher" heißt, nur eine Seite diverser Fragestellungen beschreibt. Die andere Seite sind zusammengerechnet über eine halbe Milliarde Menschen, die umgekehrt die gegenteilige, von Russland geliebte Entscheidungsoption ablehnen. In diesem Spannungsfeld gilt es eine gerechte Entscheidung zu treffen, wobei es nicht zuletzt auch um das Selbstbestimmungsrecht einer ganzen Reihe von Nationen geht. Ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht, dass Völkerrechtlich weit über russischen Sicherheitsgefühlen steht und militärische Aktionen, wie Putin sie mehrfach abgezogen hat, ausdrücklich verbietet. Denn "etwas nicht mögen" und "einmarschieren" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. (siehe den Eingangs erwähnten Iran: Den sowie seine Aktionen mag die EU definitiv und aus gutem Grund auch nicht. Trotzdem begegnet man sich an Verhandlungstischen, nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld. So funktioniert Frieden. So, wie Putin es macht, funktioniert Krieg.)



> Oder anders gesagt, die Möglichkeit Russlands, in Europa aufmarschierende Armeen, welche Russland angreifen wollen, mit Raketen anzugreifen wäre hinfällig.



Wenn es zu Russland Doktrin gehört, konventionelle Streitkräften unter erheblichen Kollateralschäden unter der Zivilbevölkerung mit nuklearen Mittelstreckenrakten zu vernichten, dann sollten wir wirlich aufhören, über russische Sicherheitsbedürfnisse zu reden und uns um unsere eigenen zu kümmern. Derartige Erstschalgs-/Vernichtspläne sind nichts weiter als Brüche von Völker-, Menschen- und Kriegsrechten sowie nahezu aller relevanten Rüstungsabkommen und damit garantiert kein Faktor für, sondern das Ende jeder Diplomatie.



> Bitte: Ich zeige auf welche Möglichkeiten gegeben oder genommen werden, das bedeutet nicht, dass ich diesen Punkt stütze. Aber wie mehrmals erwähnt, man muss Russland verstehen um das eigene Ziel auch zu erreichen.
> Wir wollen Stabilität und Frieden in Europa, handeln aber seit Jahrzehnten bewusst antagonistisch gegenüber Russland und beschweren uns dann, dass Russland Europa destabilisieren will.



Eigentlich war die EU die ganzen 90er über recht offen gegen Russland und die einzigen Antagonismen in den 0ern war eine Intensivierung positiver Beziehungen zu einer Reihe von Staaten, gegenüber denen sich Russland selbst zum Antagonisten gemacht hat...
Und der Grund dafür war unter anderem, dass wir und andere Frieden in Europa wollen. Frieden in ganz Europa. Nicht eine Galgenfrist für Westeuropa, während Putin nach Herzenslust durch den Rest marschiert. Das ist nunmal für sehr viele kein Frieden und auch wenn Putinversteher das ignorieren:
Auch Menschen im Baltikum, auf dem Balkan und am schwarzen Meer haben Rechte, Interessen und Bedürfnisse.



> Die Gefahr, das Europa von iranischen Raketen beschossen wird ist so dermaßen gering, das war den ganzen Stress nicht wert.



Weiß nicht, was du als "gering" erachtest, aber die Gefahr, dass ein Staat, der die nötige Technologie für den Bau derartiger Raketen hat, der Raketen als seine primäre Verteidigungs-/Abschreckungswaffe erachtet, der regelmäßig einem engen Verbündeten Europas und einem besonderen Freund Deutschlands den Vernichtungskrieg erklärt und der in einem halben Dutzend Konfliktgebieten gegen Europa agiert, Angriffe gegen Europa ausführen könnte, sehe ich als sehr wohl gegeben an. Nimmt man noch hinzu, dass mehrfach im Jahrzehnt (aktuell z.B. gerade wieder) von irgendwoher (naja: eigentlich immer aus einer Richtung) der Vorschlag auf die geopolitische Weltbühne getragen wird, die an Fanatikern reiche Regierung dieses Landes militärisch auszuradieren, würde ich das sogar als den mit Abstand wahrscheinlichsten Angriff auf Europa überhaupt bezeichnen. Nicht, weil er große Chancen auf einen Sieg hätte, sondern als letzte Tat vor dem Untergang. Gekreuzt mit dem Know-How über ABC-Waffen und der insbesondere zum Zeitpunkt der Installation des Raketenschirms noch unzureichenden Überwachung etwaiger Umsetzungen dieses Know-How frage ich mich echt, was du als nicht-geringe Gefahrensituation bezeichnen würdest. Die Lage 5 Minuten nach Abschuss des russischen Arsenals?



> Und du wischt das weg mit "wir sind ja nicht die Ukraine". Klar, wenn man so denkt wars ein guter Deal, doof nur dass wir jetzt in einem Nachbarland zur NATO einen lange anhaltenden bewaffneten Konflikt hatten, dass die Krim dazu geführt hat, dass wir NATO Truppen im Baltikum stationieren. Wenn du wirklich behaupten willst, wir wären nicht betroffen, dann weiß ich nicht ob wir in der gleichen Realität leben. Die Bundeswehr stellt seit 2016 dauerhaft Kampftruppe ab und Russland im Baltikum abzuschrecken... Weil das Baltikum Angst davor hat, dass dort dasselbe wie in der Ostukraine passieren könnte.
> Und du sagst, das würde uns nicht betreffen.



Hast du nicht eben gerade gesagt, dass die Anwesenheit der NATO im Baltikum selbst der Grund dafür ist, dass dort jetzt Gefahr droht? Jetzt auf einmal doch nicht mehr und alles wäre Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen und die Osterweiterugn vollkommen okay, wenn da nur nicht diese Raketenbasis in Rumänien aufgebaut worden wäre? Wenn du schon von die These von starren, für Russland unvermeidbaren Reaktionen auf von allein vom Westen zu verantwortende Antagonismen hochziehen willst, dann solltest du wenigstens bei einem Bauplan bleiben.

Und das Baltikum hat übrigens Angst, dass das gleiche wie Ossetien oder Abschasien passieren könnte, nicht dass sich plötzlich aus dem nichts eine Teilautonome Republik in ihnen gründet, in deren Mitte zufällig einige hunderttausend russische Soldaten stationiert sind, denen plötzlich die Hoheitsabzeichen runterfallen.



> Wir haben also eine extrem hypothetische Bedrohung durch iranische Raketen gegen eine aktive Beteilligung unserer Streitkräfte an einer dauerhaften Stationierung 600km vor St.Petersburg getauscht.



Sag Bescheid, wenn wir alle Truppeneinsätze und sonstigen Bemühungen, die mit iranischen Aktivitäten im mittleren Osten zu tun haben, beendet haben. (Stichworte: Syrien, Jemen, Irak, diverse Konfliktregionen in Afrika sowie die jeweils resultierenden Wanderungsbewegungen)

Ich bin kein Fan von Militär, aber mir sind 1000 Soldaten, die in Europa den Alarmzustand üben, immer noch lieber als 10, die sich außerhalb Europas begraben lassen. 



> Ich will dich nicht dumm anmachen, aber du hast das theoretische Problem der Raketenabwehr nicht begriffen.
> 
> 1.) Es gibt keine defensive Rüstung, es gibt keine Defensivwaffen.



Mit dem, was du willst, bist du grandios gescheitert. Ich fühle mich definitiv dumm angemacht, wenn man mir eine Behauptung vorsetzt, die ein stationäres, an einen Standort gebundenes und dadurch ausschließlich zur Zerstörung von angreifenden gegnerischen Waffen geeignetes System, mit ausschließlich zur vollständigen Vernichtung gegnerischer Städte konstruierten Waffen gleichsetzt oder mit zur Besetzung gegnerischen Territoriums geeigneten Einheiten.



> 2.) Eine funktionierende Raketenabwehr welche tatsächlich in der Lage ist ballistische Raketen abzufangen lässt das Gleichgewicht der nuklearen Abschreckung kippen.



Schon wieder gescheitert, denn der Satz ist so unvollständig, dass er falsch wird. "Eine funktionierende Raketenabwehr, die in der Lage ist, Nuklearraketen am Flug von einem Staat in einen anderen abzufangen, bringt das Gleichgewicht der nuklearen Abschreckung zwischen diesen Staaten ins Wanken." wäre richtig gewesen. Aber darum gehts ja nicht. Es geht um ein System, dass Raketen von Russland nach z.B. Marokko abfangen könnte. Oder von Schweden nach Ägypten. Oder vom Iran nach Deutschland. Alles Länderpaare, zwischen denen es gar kein Gleichgewicht nuklearer Abschreckung gibt. Was die gebauten Stationen nicht können: Balistische Raketen am Flug aus Russland in die USA hindern. Das hätte das Gleichgewicht massiv gestört, stimmt, aber genau deswegen wurden auch nie Stellungen in Kanada oder Skandinavien geplant und der Bau der in Polen angedachten Anlage wurde wegen russischer Bedenken gestoppt. (Obwohl sie konzeptionell quasi nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, die USA vor russischen ICBMs zu schützen)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur dass die "US-Defensivwaffen gegen den Iran" zufällig vor der Haustür Russlands abgestellt werden und ein Defensivsystem kleineren Maßstabs, aber desselben Prinzips jüngst 176 Todesopfer forderte. Anders gesagt, was angeblich gegen iranische Raketen gedacht ist, lässt sich auch trefflich zur Durchsetzung allgemeiner Lufthoheit einsetzen.



Wenn Russlands Haustür in Rumänien liegt, ist Estlands Haustür dann in Moskau? Und darf die finnische Regierung da auch jegliche Rüstung verbieten? Oder gibt es vielleicht doch noch so etwas wie "nicht russische Hoheitsgebiete"?

Und der Standort in Rumänien liegt rund 900 km von Russland entfernt, die verwendeten Raketen werden offiziell auf gut 500 km Reichweite geschätzt und sind ein reines Wuchtprojektil. Wenn du weißt, wie man damit Luftüberlegenheit über Russland erreicht, solltest du das lieber nicht mir, sondern deinen Vorgesetzten erklären. (Die Reichweitenstärkste Rakete mit Sprengkopf wird übrigens auf 370 km geschätzt. Das würde nicht einmal bis über das schwarze Meer und nur ganz knapp bis Moldau reichen.)



Die einzige Bedrohung, die von diesem System ausgehen könnte: Die gleichen Launcher können auch mit Marschflugkörpern bestückt werden, die kämen sogar bis Moskau. Aber 800-km/h-Tomahawks sollten für Russland kinderleicht abzufangen sein und die 24 Zellen machen gegenüber den diversen anderen potentiellen Startsystemen in Europa auch in einem Overload-Szenario keinen Unterschied. Eine einzelne B-1 über der Ukraine könnte exakt die gleiche Schlagkraft mit 24 JASSM auf den Weg schicken und das ohne verdächtige Ummunitionierungsvorgänge an einem im Fokus der Aufmerksamkeit stehenden Stützpunkt.



> Oder anders: Hätte es die Kuba-Krise verhindert, wenn Russland nominell ein Defensivsystem stationiert hätte, welches eigentlich zur Abwendung der (behaupteten) Bedrohung durch einen Dritten gedacht wäre? Nix da, die USA hätten keine Stationierung irgend eines russischen Waffensystems mit Reichweite über US-Grenzen geduldet.



Da es damals keine Luftabwehrraketen dieser Art gab: Schwer zu sagen. Diese Rolle nahmen damals eher Jagdflugzeuge mit vergleichbarer Reichweite ein und die gab es in Kuba. Eine massive Aufrüstung vor der Haustür hätte sicherlich trotzdem den Namen "Krise" verdient, aber die Welt hätte nicht in den nuklearen Abgrund geschaut, wenn keine Nuklearwaffen im Spiel gewesen wären.
Ich glaube aber, die eigentliche Aussage meines Posts wurde überlesen, zumindest klingt es eher so, als hätte man "erfolgreich" nach vermeintlichem Russland-Bashing gesucht. Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass die UdSSR viel, viel böser war und die Sache nicht vergleichbar wäre, sondern ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass die UdSSR damals 1:1 in gleicher Weise reagiert hat. Also sich moralisch auf Augenhöhe mit den USA bewegte. Eine Analoge Reaktion auf das Raketenabwehrsystem der USA in Rumänien wäre also ein russisches Raketenabwehrsystem in z.B. Venezuela gewesen. Aber kein Einmarsch, denn die USA sind nirgendwo einmarschiert, und vor allem nichts in der Ukraine, denn die Ukraine hatte rein gar nichts damit zu tun. Abgesehen von der allgemein aggressiven Lage und dem Geltungsbedürfniss Putins, der Großmachtmuskeln spielen lassen wollte, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen beiden Ereignissen, so unangemessen ist die Sache. Die Krim wurde ganz banal erobert, weil man sie vollständig kontrollieren wollte und weil die politische Neuausrichtung des ukrainischen Volkes den nicht-vollständigen Einfluss mittelfristig eher noch verkleinert hätte. Nichts weiter, rumänische Raketen waren bestenfalls ein Feigenblatt. Die einen erfinden Massenvernichtungswaffen, die anderen schicken grüne Männchen. 
(Unterschied: Einer von beiden setzt danach wenigstens Einheimische als Regierung ein, schränkt keine Grundrechte ein und vertreibt niemanden.)



> Die gibt es natürlich von jeder Seite. Nach russischer Lesart wurden Truppen zu Verteidigung (also Defensive) russischstämmiger Bevölkerungsteile in der Ukraine entsandt. Jüngst verteidigten die USA die Ermordung eines iranischen Würdenträgers bei seinem offiziellen Besuch in einem Drittland als Akt der Selbstverteidigung.



Und beides waren Brüche des Völkerrechts. Nicht wegen "Verteidigung" oder "Angriff", sondern weil in beiden Fällen auf dem Territorium eines anderen Staates eigenmächtig, ohne Absprachen und zu dessen Schaden agiert wurde. (Im russisch-ukrainischen Fall: Zu einem sehr nachhaltigen Schaden, der nach der Initialaktion systematisch ausgebaut wurde)
Die richtige Vorgehensweise: Lokale Regierung auf das Problem hinweisen und Umsatz von Schutzmaßnahmen fordern. Erst wenn der Staat seiner Verantwortung nicht gerecht wird und Dinge geschehen lässt, ohne seine Institutionen einzuschalten, kann ein Einsatz auf fremden Territorium gerechtfertig sein. Dann aber auch nur, wenn der betroffene Staat seine Institutionen eben abgezogen hat, sodass umgekehrt durch den Einsatz dem Staat kein Schaden entsteht. Weder das eine noch das andere war im Irak oder auf der Krim der Fall. Wem das nicht passt, dem bleibt aber nur Option B:
Den Staat offiziell für das Geschehene verantwortlich machen und ihm somit einen Angriff auf die eigenen Interessen vorwerfen, gegen man sich verteidigen muss. Wie man das mit ein paar Jahren internationale Glaubwürdigkeit hinbekommt, hat man im Golf von Tonkin gesehen, mit ein paar Minuten in Gleiwitz. Auf der Krim und im Irak wurde eine Legitimation nicht einmal versucht.



> Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass du und ich und andere nach ethischen moralischen Kategorien an diese Dinge herangehen, weil es bedeutet, dass unser ethischer Kompass funktioniert. Leider arbeitet Realpolitik nicht danach.



Auf alle Fälle sorgt es, in Kombination mit der deutlich abweichenden Informationsgurndlage, dafür, dass wir gegenseitig die Lücken in unseren Sichtweisen stopfen können. Leider hat Realpolitik mit Moral rein gar nichts zu tun (außer vielleicht Loylität und Kadavergehorsam unter den Genossen...). Aber ich finde es wichtig, dass sich jeder bewusst ist, wie knallhart die Realität an den davor geäußerten Sprüchen vorbeigeht. Das ist eben nicht nur eine Frage von "der ist böse" oder "der ist nicht böse", was man nach ein paar Jahrtausenden Menschheitsgeschichte immer mit "aber der andere hat angefangen" totdiskutieren kann. Sondern es ist ganz oft eine ziemlich klare Frage entlang klarer Grenzen von Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Selbstbestimmung und der Unterscheidung zwischen Aktionen, Intentionen und Befürchtungen. Und es macht meiner Meinung nach einen riesen Unterschied, ob man dafür plädiert, nach Putins Pfeife zu tanzen, um "Russland legitimes Sicherheitsbedürfnis angemessen zu achten", weil "ein (mental hochfähgier) Psychopath mit großem Atomarsenal wegen Ereignisse, die ihn gar nicht betreffen, ausflippen könnte" oder wegen "offensichtlich größerer Profite, wenn wir im Strom russischer Geopolitik mitschwimmen anstatt uns um Schwächere zu bemühen".


----------



## hoffgang (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie eine exakte Vorhersage der Ereignisse bis 2015 enthält oder eine ausführliche Darlegung, warum Russland Hoheitsrechte über die Ukraine hat: Immer her damit.
> Wenn du nur dargelegt hast, warum Russland bestimmte Ereignisse nicht mag, verzichte ich. Das ist, wie du selbst sagst, trivial. Was, und damit sind wir wieder beim Begriff "Putinversteher", der ausdrücklich nicht "Auch-Putin-Versteher" heißt, nur eine Seite diverser Fragestellungen beschreibt. Die andere Seite sind zusammengerechnet über eine halbe Milliarde Menschen, die umgekehrt die gegenteilige, von Russland geliebte Entscheidungsoption ablehnen. In diesem Spannungsfeld gilt es eine gerechte Entscheidung zu treffen, wobei es nicht zuletzt auch um das Selbstbestimmungsrecht einer ganzen Reihe von Nationen geht. Ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht, dass Völkerrechtlich weit über russischen Sicherheitsgefühlen steht und militärische Aktionen, wie Putin sie mehrfach abgezogen hat, ausdrücklich verbietet. Denn "etwas nicht mögen" und "einmarschieren" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. (siehe den Eingangs erwähnten Iran: Den sowie seine Aktionen mag die EU definitiv und aus gutem Grund auch nicht. Trotzdem begegnet man sich an Verhandlungstischen, nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld. So funktioniert Frieden. So, wie Putin es macht, funktioniert Krieg.)



Hohheitsrechte? Nein.
Einen Sicherheitspolitisch selbst wahrgenommenen Anspruch? Ja.* Mein Fazit von 2008*:



> Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Russland seine maritime Stärke im Schwarzen Meer erhalten will, bekommt Sewastopol eine enorme Bedeutung für die russischen Pläne.
> 
> Erstens, es gibt im Schwarzen Meer kaum angemessene Alternativen um eine Flotte von der Größe der aktuellen Schwarzmeerflotte Russlands aufzunehmen. Sewastopol und vor allem der militärische Hafen Sevmorverf, wurden über die Jahrzehnte erbaut und weiterentwickelt. Eine Flotte zu versorgen ist eine umfangreiche logistische Aufgabe und benötigt die entsprechenden Vorraussetzungen an Material. All dieses ist eben dort vorhanden und müsste in einem neuen Standort erst neu auf-gebaut werden. Während des Kalten Krieges war der Standort Sewastopol unumstritten, einen Ersatzhafen innerhalb des Schwarzen Meeres aufzubauen war somit unnötig. Ein weiterer Faktor sind die Kosten die aufge-wendet werden müssten um Sewastopol zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ICH Depp das 2008, aus den damals vorliegenden Daten, erkennen kann... Bin ich jetzt Putin Versteher, oder Realist?

Putin Versteher setzt das Wissen um den Grund einer russischen Handlung mit deren Billigung gleich, das ist der dämliche Teil daran.
Findet man es richtig dass die Russen die Krim annektiert haben? Nein. Kann man aus russischer Sicht rational erklären warum? Ja. Letzeres ist extrem wichtig, findet aber in der Meinungsgesteuerten Debatte überhaupt keinen Raum.

Kurzfassung:
Orange Revolution, Pro westliche Regierung, ständige Spannungen um die Krim
erneute Wahl von Janukowitsch, Verlängerung der Pacht der Krim - Euromaidan
Und das ist der Moment im dem Russland davon ausgeht (ausgehen muss), dass eine erneute pro westliche Regierung Russlands Militär aus der Krim raushaben will, was für Russland eine extreme Schwächung im Schwarzen Meer wäre, weil es keinen alternativen Hafen gibt. Wer Russland versteht, der konnte voraussagen, dass die Russen die Krim nicht einfach so aufgeben, das konnte man doch 2004 - 2010 immer wieder beobachten. 

Ja, ist Völkerrechtswidrig, toll, kann man sich drüber freuen. 
Fakt bleibt: Die EU hat mit dem an die Ukraine gerichteten Ultimatum, welches den Euromaidan ausgelöst hat, diese Ereignisse entweder ignoriert, oder bewusst in Kauf genommen.
Russlands Reaktion auf eine Aktion der EU. Und hier müssen wir endlich besser werden und uns klar positionieren. Wollen wir Stabilität in Europa, dann müssen wir aufhören Dinge wie den Beitritt der Ukraine in die EU mit der Brechstange erzwingen zu wollen. 

Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Nationen... Gehts noch größer. Und das ausgerechnet in einem Zusammenhang indem die EU ein Land vor die Wahl gestellt hat, anstatt dieses selbstbestimmt wählen zu lassen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du nicht eben gerade gesagt, dass die Anwesenheit der NATO im Baltikum selbst der Grund dafür ist, dass dort jetzt Gefahr droht? Jetzt auf einmal doch nicht mehr und alles wäre Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen und die Osterweiterugn vollkommen okay, wenn da nur nicht diese Raketenbasis in Rumänien aufgebaut worden wäre? Wenn du schon von die These von starren, für Russland unvermeidbaren Reaktionen auf von allein vom Westen zu verantwortende Antagonismen hochziehen willst, dann solltest du wenigstens bei einem Bauplan bleiben.



Wow wie wirr du das darstellst:
NATO Osterweiterung als erster Schritt, der Abstand zwischen NATO und Russland verringert sich, NATO verpflichtet sich aber, nicht dauerhaft Kampftruppe an der Grenze Russlands zu stationieren.
Irgendwann kommt Raketenschild, seitdem massive Aufrüstung Russlands und gezielte Destabilisierung in Europa. 
Euromaidan - Invasion der Krim - Europas Reaktion darauf, rotierende Stationierung von Kampftruppe im Baltikum.

Schau doch nur mal, was Russland alles unternommen hat im Zeitraum Osterweiterung - 2008 und von 2008 - Krim und dann Krim - heute. Du wirst feststellen, Raketenschild und Krim / Euromaidan sind Punkte an denen sich die Russische Aktivität in allen Bereichen steigert. Aufrüstung, Destabilisierung anderer Länder, Unterstützung Dritter, Destabilisierung der NATO (Waffen an die Türkei).

Schau es Dir doch einfach auf der Zeitlinie an.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das Baltikum hat übrigens Angst, dass das gleiche wie Ossetien oder Abschasien passieren könnte, nicht dass sich plötzlich aus dem nichts eine Teilautonome Republik in ihnen gründet, in deren Mitte zufällig einige hunderttausend russische Soldaten stationiert sind, denen plötzlich die Hoheitsabzeichen runterfallen.



"Aus dem Nichts" 1991–1992 South Ossetia War - Wikipedia
Es sind solche Schwarz-Weiß Betrachtungen welche die Debatte um den Umgang mit Russland nicht weiterbringen, bzw. immer wieder die gleichen Ergebnisse liefern.
Fun Fact: Wer hat denn den Krieg 2008 begonnen? Russland, oder Georgien. Und was könnte der Grund dafür gewesen sein? Hat Georgien etwa angeboten, Teile des geplanten Raketenschilds in Georgien zu errichten... Welch Zusammenhang.
Was sagt der damalige Deutsche Außenminister dazu:


> Westerwelle mahnte, wer jetzt das Gespräch mit Russland abbreche, werde weder den Betroffenen noch dem Frieden nutzen. Jetzt seien "Diplomaten gefragt und keine Muskelspiele".
> 
> Zudem sah Westerwelle viele Fehler der US-Regierung in ihrer Außenpolitik. Die US-Pläne für einen Raketenschild in Polen und Tschechien bezeichnete er als große Gefahr, die Lage abermals zu verhärten.


Kaukasus-Konflikt: OSZE-Beobachter machen Georgien schwere Vorwuerfe - DER SPIEGEL




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn wir alle Truppeneinsätze und sonstigen Bemühungen, die mit iranischen Aktivitäten im mittleren Osten zu tun haben, beendet haben. (Stichworte: Syrien, Jemen, Irak, diverse Konfliktregionen in Afrika sowie die jeweils resultierenden Wanderungsbewegungen)



Nenne einen konkreten Einsatz an dem Deutsche Soldaten beteiligt sind der sich gegen den Iran richtet.
Nur einen.

In Syrien sind wir nicht aktiv, höchstens im Rahmen von Counter Daesh (Die Anti ISIS Koalition) - Irak, dasselbe. 
In den Jemen liefern wir höchstens indirekt Waffen, über Saudi / VAE.

Bitte, wo sind "wir" dabei den Iran einzudämmen?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit dem, was du willst, bist du grandios gescheitert. Ich fühle mich definitiv dumm angemacht, wenn man mir eine Behauptung vorsetzt, die ein stationäres, an einen Standort gebundenes und dadurch ausschließlich zur Zerstörung von angreifenden gegnerischen Waffen geeignetes System, mit ausschließlich zur vollständigen Vernichtung gegnerischer Städte konstruierten Waffen gleichsetzt oder mit zur Besetzung gegnerischen Territoriums geeigneten Einheiten.
> Und der Standort in Rumänien liegt rund 900 km von Russland entfernt, die verwendeten Raketen werden offiziell auf gut 500 km Reichweite geschätzt und sind ein reines Wuchtprojektil. Wenn du weißt, wie man damit Luftüberlegenheit über Russland erreicht, solltest du das lieber nicht mir, sondern deinen Vorgesetzten erklären. (Die Reichweitenstärkste Rakete mit Sprengkopf wird übrigens auf 370 km geschätzt. Das würde nicht einmal bis über das schwarze Meer und nur ganz knapp bis Moldau reichen.)



Du bist nicht in der Lage die Theorie dahinter zu verstehen, du argumentierst immer nur an dem was gerade da ist, nicht an den Möglichkeiten die sich ergeben. So funktioniert Sicherheitspolitik aber nicht.

Es gibt keine defensive Rüstung. Jedes System kann so eingesetzt werden um einen Angriff zu ermöglichen. Ruestungsdynamik – Wikipedia Bitte vor allem das Buch von Sauer / Masala lesen.
Und John Mearsheimer: The Tragedy of Great Power Politics - extrem wichtig.

Das Flugabwehrsystem-Beispiel sollte Dir aufzeigen wie ein vermeintlich defensives System die offensive Schlagkraft einer Streitmacht erhöhen kann. Das Beispiel ist so ziemlich das klassischste in diesem Bereich. 
Nochmal für dich: Eine Theorie, welche Dir erklären sollte wieso ein Raketenschild, obwohl er aktuell diese Fähigkeiten nicht hat, zu einem wahrgenommenen Problem wird. Jetzt kommst du uns sagst "pff wahrgenommen". Richtig, die Perzeption einer Sache entscheidet wie ich darauf reagiere. Manche nehmen den Baum auf der Grundstücks-grenze zum Nachbarn als kostenlosen Schattenspender wahr, andere als extremes Ärgernis welches unbedingt beseitigt werden muss. So ist es auch in der Rüstung.

Warum ist das für den Raketenschild wichtig:
Russland nimmt die Entwicklungen ~2008 als Versuch wahr, die USA immun gegen einen Angriff durch Atomraketen (Vereinfachung) zu machen.
Ist das zu diesem Zeitpunkt realistisch? Nein. 
Aber, würde Russland das laufen lassen mit der Gefahr, dass sich der russische Worst Case bestätigt, dann wäre es zu spät um zu reagieren und die eigene Sicherheit wäre massiv bedroht.

Wir machen dasselbe. Wir schicken NATO Truppen ins Baltikum um Russland abzuschrecken. Würden wir warten bis das Baltikum ebenfalls Besuch von grünen Männchen bekäme, (obwohl hier Artikel 5 im Weg steht) wäre es ebenfalls zu spät.

Wer jetzt sagt: Ühh soll sich Russland doch nicht so anstellen. 
Naja, die USA und Israel sehen das mit einem Iranischen Atomprogramm auch nicht so richtig entspannt und versuchen dieses Risiko frühzeitig zu mitigieren, weit bevor der Iran diese Fähigkeit überhaupt erlangt (dann wäre es zu spät).
Dasselbe Theorem steckt hinter dem Raketenschild.... Nur wird es dort nicht akzeptiert, Stichwort, warum müsse man immer auf Russland Rücksicht nehmen, im Iran Fall wird die mögliche Bedrohung jedoch akzeptiert.
Oh und jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass eine iranische Atomwaffe zum Erhalt des iranischen Regimes verwendet wird. Ein Angriff auf Israel hätte das Ende des iranischen Staates zur Folge.
Wenn man jetzt versteht, warum sich Israel darauf nicht verlassen kann und will, der hat im Grunde auch verstanden warum Russland sich nicht drauf verlassen will, dass der Raketenschild in Zukunft nicht genau die befürchteten Fähigkeiten erlangt, obwohl er IM MOMENT dazu nicht in der Lage ist.

Schon lustig, dass wir jetzt Marktschreier haben die kritische Stimmen als "Putin Versteher" bezeichnen, aber niemand den "Netanyahu-Versteher" Artikel verfasst.

Und solange du nicht in der Lage bist mit Theorien zu arbeiten wirst du die Problematik dahinter nicht verstehen. Ich kanns nicht anders ausdrücken, empfehle Dir aber z.b. den Podcast Sicherheitshalber zu hören, oder Bücher von den oben beschriebenen Akademikern zu dem Thema zu lesen (die machen auch den Podcast).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hohheitsrechte? Nein.
> Einen Sicherheitspolitisch selbst wahrgenommenen Anspruch? Ja.* Mein Fazit von 2008*:
> 
> ...
> ...



Weder noch, da du quasi keine Aussagen über resultierende Geopolitik machst. Inhaltlich vermisse ich aber ein paar Ausführungen zu den Baukosten von Häfen auf der einen und Aussagen zur territorialen Selbstbestimmung auf der anderen Seite. Desweiteren fehlt zumindest im verkürzten Fazit eine Beurteilung der Bedeutung von Seestreitkräften mit eingeschränktem Operationsgebiet in einem von Luftkriegen geprägtem Zeitalter, in dem alle potentiellen Konfliktparteien über Seezielflugkörper mit ettlichen 100 km Reichweite und Boden-Boden-Arsenale mit mehreren 1000 km verfügen. Was 2008 natürlich auch noch fehlte, aber hier von belang wäre, wenn du die Diskussion von ICBMs auf die Schwarzmeerflotte ausweiten willst: Das Charkiw-Abkommen von 2010, dass Russland bis mindestens 2042 vollumfängliche Nutzung des Stützpunktes zusicherte. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre desse mittelfristige Bedeutung in den 0er Jahren negiert und den Russen eine Aufrechterhaltung des Status Quo verweigert worden.

Nur die Ausweitung russischer Interessen außerhalb Russlands, die ist nicht gern gesehen.



> Putin Versteher setzt das Wissen um den Grund einer russischen Handlung mit deren Billigung gleich, das ist der dämliche Teil daran.
> Findet man es richtig dass die Russen die Krim annektiert haben? Nein. Kann man aus russischer Sicht rational erklären warum? Ja. Letzeres ist extrem wichtig, findet aber in der Meinungsgesteuerten Debatte überhaupt keinen Raum.



Ich habe mich aus der hiesigen meiunungsgesteuerten Debatte irgendwann wegen der Putinversteher zurückgezogen; an einer faktenbasierten Unterhaltung zur durchaus begrenzten Rationalität des russischen Handels bestand damals nur wenig Interesse.



> Kurzfassung:
> Orange Revolution, Pro westliche Regierung, ständige Spannungen um die Krim
> erneute Wahl von Janukowitsch, Verlängerung der Pacht der Krim - Euromaidan
> Und das ist der Moment im dem Russland davon ausgeht (ausgehen muss), dass eine erneute pro westliche Regierung Russlands Militär aus der Krim raushaben will, was für Russland eine extreme Schwächung im Schwarzen Meer wäre, weil es keinen alternativen Hafen gibt. Wer Russland versteht, der konnte voraussagen, dass die Russen die Krim nicht einfach so aufgeben, das konnte man doch 2004 - 2010 immer wieder beobachten.
> ...



Weitestgehend ignoriert, da es nicht wirklich zum Thema gehörte: Die EU-Ukraine-Beziehungen drehten sich um die langfristige soziopolitische Ausrichtung des Landes, nicht um seine kurzfristige militärdiplomatischen Vereinbarungen. Die waren für die nächsten drei Jahrzehnte sowie festgeschrieben und niemand (außer Russland) hatte vor, daran etwas zu ändern.




> Schau doch nur mal, was Russland alles unternommen hat im Zeitraum Osterweiterung - 2008 und von 2008 - Krim und dann Krim - heute. Du wirst feststellen, Raketenschild und Krim / Euromaidan sind Punkte an denen sich die Russische Aktivität in allen Bereichen steigert. Aufrüstung, Destabilisierung anderer Länder, Unterstützung Dritter, Destabilisierung der NATO (Waffen an die Türkei).
> 
> Schau es Dir doch einfach auf der Zeitlinie an.



Wieso gerade 2008? Weil russische Soldaten da in Georgien einmarschiert sind?
Aber ja: Die russische Eroberung der Krim war definitiv ein Punkt markant intensivierter Aktivitäten durch Russland, dem dann entsprechend Verteidigungsvorbereitungen in anderen Russland-Anrainern folgten, die ungern Landesteile abgeben wollen.

Bezüglich des Raketenschirms finde ich für 2008 nichts festes. Pläne und Experimente gab es Jahre vorher, die Protestnoten von russischer Seite steigerten sich stetig, beschlossene Sache ist der Bau erst ab 2010. Und zwar ohne Standorte in Polen und Tschechien, deren Ausschluss 2009 der erste markante Einschnitt in der Zeitlinie ist. Der nächste wäre 2016 mit Inbetriebnahme des ersten und einzigen Standortes auf dem europäischen Kontinent, wo ich aber auch keinen Bezug zu russischen Aktionen sehen kann. 



> Nenne einen konkreten Einsatz an dem Deutsche Soldaten beteiligt sind der sich gegen den Iran richtet.
> Nur einen.



Ausbildung irakischer Truppen gegen iranische Milizen, Aufklärungsflüge bei Syrien gegen iranische Milizen, deutsche Waffen gegen iranische Verbündete im Jemen, [lange Liste] deutscher Unterstützung Isreals gegen iranische Aggressionen, ...
Weiß nicht, wie du deine Freunde behandelst.



> Du bist nicht in der Lage die Theorie dahinter zu verstehen



Und du nicht eine Disskusion ohne Beleidigungen zu führen. Dabei wäre es so einfach, seine eigenen Standpunkte zu erläutern, anstatt sein Gegenüber persönlich anzugreifen. Natürlich müsste man dafür selbst Argumente haben und nicht nur Verweise und Wiederholungen.



> Das Flugabwehrsystem-Beispiel sollte Dir aufzeigen wie ein vermeintlich defensives System die offensive Schlagkraft einer Streitmacht erhöhen kann. Das Beispiel ist so ziemlich das klassischste in diesem Bereich.



So what? Es gibt noch weitaus ältere Beispiele, wie beispielsweise ein Stahlwerk oder ein Wasserkraftwerk das militärische Potential eines Staates erhöhen kann. Was deinem narrativ fehlt ist entweder eine Begründung, warum es bestimmten Staaten, nicht aber deren Gegenseite, untersagt sein sollte, ihr militärisches Potential auszubauen oder alternativ, warum eine, diese, bestimmte Maßnahme eine ganz besonders große Steigerung der Angriffsfähigkeiten darstellt. Und da werde ich dir weiterhin anhand konkreter Beispiele wiedersprechen: Es gibt bei jedem Waffensystem für eine bestehende Ausgangslage klare klaren offensive und klare defensive Möglichkeiten und die sind, gerade bei statinären Einrichtungen, meist sehr einseitig verteilt.



> Warum ist das für den Raketenschild wichtig:
> Russland nimmt die Entwicklungen ~2008 als Versuch wahr, die USA immun gegen einen Angriff durch Atomraketen (Vereinfachung) zu machen.
> Ist das zu diesem Zeitpunkt realistisch? Nein.
> Aber, würde Russland das laufen lassen mit der Gefahr, dass sich der russische Worst Case bestätigt, dann wäre es zu spät um zu reagieren und die eigene Sicherheit wäre massiv bedroht.
> ...



Nein, es ist eben nicht dasselbe. Und daher mein "pff":
Die NATO-Truppen im Baltikum sind, genauso wie die russischen Militärübungen auf der anderen Seite der Grenze, auf die sie eine Reaktion darstellen, eine von internationalen Abkommen und internationalem Recht gedeckte Handlung. Solange sich alle an dieses Recht halten, und dass man Maßnahmen innerhalb dieses anstelle zahlreicher möglicher Aktionen außerhalb dieses durchführt, bekräftigt die Absicht es einzuhalten, kommt auch niemand zu Schaden. Desweiteren sind es Maßnahmen, die sich direkt gegen ein klare Aktion mit hohem Bedrohungspotential richten. Wir stationieren Truppen an einer Stelle, die von Streitkräften, die uns selbst als "Feind" bezeichnet haben, binnen weniger Stunden erreicht werden könnten. Wir halten aber keine Manöver z.B. an der amerikanisch-mexikanischen Grenze ab.

Putins Einmarsch in Georgien, ganz besonders aber der auf der Krim, sind grundsätzlich anders gelagert: Sie waren nicht im geringsten von internationalem Recht gedeckt. Sie senden die Botschaft "ich bin nicht bereit, mich an irgendwelche Absprachen zu halten. Bei mir gilt nur das Recht des Stärkeren und wer schwach ist, den Vernichte ich nach belieben, solange er sich mir nicht vollständig unterwirft". Damit hat Putin die Tür für einvernehmliche, diplomatische Lösungen mit voller Wucht zugeschlagen. Wohlgemerkt während Litauen, Estland und Lettland ihre zur Begrüßung ausgestreckte Hand noch im Türrahmen hatten. Der zweite, weitaus schwerer wiegende Faktor ist aber: Weder die Ukraine noch Georgien haben irgendwelche Kontrolle über die bisherige NATO-Osterweiterung, NATO-Manöver, die Entwicklung oder die Installation des Raketenschirms gehabt oder irgend einen Beitrag dazu geleistet. Es gab zwar auch Überlegungen, letzteren im Kaukasus zu installieren (eben gerade weil er hier sehr gut iranische Waffen hätte abfangen können, aber keinerlei Einfluss auf das Kräfteverhältnis zwischen USA und Russland gehabt hätte), aber daraus ist nie etwas konkretes geworden. Bezüglich des gesamten Bedrohungsszenarios, aus dem sich Russlands Ängste ableiten (ich sage bewusst nicht "erklären", da Ängste irrational sind), sind die von Russland angegriffenen Staaten unschuldig.

Während die NATO also mit einer ggf. unangemessenen Verfestigung ihrer eigenen, heimischen Sicherheit provoziert, erobert Russland kurzerhand fremdes Territorium, um sich materielle Vorteile zu verschaffen. Und materielle Vorteile kann man überall haben. Norwegisches Öl? Estnische Häfen? Polnische Kohle? Stützpunkte in Tschechien? Hätten ganz sicher alle auch Vorteile für Russland. Und da Putin sich nachweislich nicht von so Belanglosigkeiten wie "internationales Recht", "gültige Vereinbarungen", etc. davon abhalten lässt, sich Vorteile einfach zu nehmen, bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit, ihn durch einhergehende Nachteile davon abzuhalten. Und das ist dann eben militärische Verteidigung.
Die einzige andere Lesart, die sich sehe: Russland hat Georgien und die Krim nicht primär angegriffen, um fremdes Eigentum unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen, sondern um seine militärische Stärke zu demonstrieren. Abgesehen davon, dass es "dank" der zahlreichen Kriege der USA eigentlich immer bessere/weniger zusätzliche Leid schaffende Möglichkeiten für solche Stellvertretermanöver gibt (wie sie jetzt z.B. in Syrien genutzt werden), gilt hier aber das Gleiche: Zwei Länder wurden willkürlich Opfer einer Lage, zu der sie nichts beitragen gehaben. Und solange sich nicht alle internationalen Spannungen in Regenbögen auflösen, kann das jederzeit jedem anderen Land erneut passieren, solange es nicht a) ein Vasall Moskaus wird oder b) zu einem aktiven Militärbündniss gehört, auf dass sich Putin keine Angriff erlauben kann (s.o.)

Die EU hat nur die Ukraine vor die Wahl gestellt, sich wirtschaftlich für einen Raum zu entscheiden (was zolltechnisch aus rein praktischen Gründen kaum vermeidbar ist) und in diesem Zusammenhang ein paar lasche innenpolitische Forderungen (Demokratie, Menschenrechte, Minderheitenschutz) gestellt. Putin hat alle Staaten überall dazu gezwungen, sich militärisch und außenpolitisch für einen großen Block zu entscheiden und damit schnurstracks die Weichen zurück in den kalten Krieg gestellt. Dessen Zeiten er schon vorher in vielerlei anderer Hinsicht gehuldigt hat.



> Wer jetzt sagt: Ühh soll sich Russland doch nicht so anstellen.
> Naja, die USA und Israel sehen das mit einem Iranischen Atomprogramm auch nicht so richtig entspannt und versuchen dieses Risiko frühzeitig zu mitigieren, weit bevor der Iran diese Fähigkeit überhaupt erlangt (dann wäre es zu spät).
> Dasselbe Theorem steckt hinter dem Raketenschild.... Nur wird es dort nicht akzeptiert,



Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Iranpolitik von Israel und den USA mit nichten akzeptiere, hat bislang weder der eine noch der andere deswegen fremdes Territorium erobert. Umgekehrt wurden und werde beide vom Iran regelmäßig als Todfeinde bezeichnet und ihre totale Vernichtung gefordert. Russland dagegen wurde fast ein Vierteljahrhundert von der EU hoffiert, ehe Putin selbst unmissverständlich klargemacht hat, dass er uns als seien Feind ansieht.



> Schon lustig, dass wir jetzt Marktschreier haben die kritische Stimmen als "Putin Versteher" bezeichnen, aber niemand den "Netanyahu-Versteher" Artikel verfasst.



Solche Artikel gibt es zu hauf. Weniger in Bezug auf den Iran, aber grob 50% der Texte, in denen das Kürzel "BDS" vorkommt, gehen in diese Richtung. Vernünftige Diskussionen sind dagegen quasi unmöglich - einerseits wegen der deutschen Vorgeschichte, die unweigerlich (trotz fehlender Relevanz) ausgegraben wird und andererseits weil alle praktisch am weitgefassten Konflikt beteiligten Parteien ihrerseits alle naslang irrational und unvernünftig agieren.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland dagegen wurde fast ein Vierteljahrhundert von der EU hoffiert, ehe Putin selbst unmissverständlich klargemacht hat, dass er uns als seien Feind ansieht.



Hmmm...

Glaube weniger als Feind, als jemanden, der im Weg der eigenen Interessen steht.

ICH glaube, dass das Fernziel von Putin darin besteht, die "alte Größe" im Sinne Geografie der einstigen UdSSR wieder herzustellen.

Und klar ist die EU oder auch die USA, z. B. im Bestreben, die Ukraine in "Richtung Westen" zu bewegen, da im Wege.


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Putin Versteher setzt das Wissen um den Grund einer russischen Handlung mit deren Billigung gleich, das ist der dämliche Teil daran.



Und der "daemliche" Teil an Deiner Sicht ist, dass Du Putin und Russland gleichsetzt und unterstellst, dass eine Verhaltenskorrektur der einen Seite unvermeidlich auch zu einer auf der anderen gefuehrt haette. Ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass Putin russische Interessen nur insoweit interessieren, wie sie den seinen dienlich sind. Und ein waffenstarrendes, mit den funkelnden neuen Saebeln rasselndes Russland hilft eher Putin als Russland. Warum wohl haben sich seine "Gegensanktionen" gegen Waren des taeglichen Lebens gerichtet und nicht etwa gegen Nobelkarossen? Weil sie ausschliesslich innenpolitisch motoviert waren und auf gar keinen Fall seine Buddies treffen sollten. Hat "der Westen" in Richtung Russland immer klug agiert? Vermutlich nicht. Aber haette ein anderes Verhalten notwendigerweise zu einem anderen Ergebnis gefuehrt oder haette Putin nur andere Gruende fuer dasselbe Gebaren konstruiert?

Die Antwort ist relativ simpel: Wir wissen es nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Findet man es richtig dass die Russen die Krim annektiert haben? Nein. Kann man aus russischer Sicht rational erklären warum? Ja.



Nur wenn man bereit ist, auch zu Friedenszeiten der Logik des Krieges zu folgen. Da mag es dann "rational" erscheinen, sich strategisch bedeutsame Landmasse notfalls auch um den Preis einer internationalen Aechtung mit Gewalt zu nehmen. Allerdings hat man die unmittelbaren Nachbarn damit tuechtig aufgeschreckt und die Praesenz von NATO-Truppen, auch wenn es nur Verdunstungsmengen sind, begruendet und auf voraussichtlich lange Zeit auch zemebtiert. Womit die russische Handlung Dir "rational erklaerbar" erscheinen mag, aber am Ende zu einem nicht wuenschenswerten Ergebnis gefuehrt hat?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Fakt bleibt: Die EU hat mit dem an die Ukraine gerichteten Ultimatum, welches den Euromaidan ausgelöst hat, diese Ereignisse entweder ignoriert, oder bewusst in Kauf genommen.
> Russlands Reaktion auf eine Aktion der EU. Und hier müssen wir endlich besser werden und uns klar positionieren. Wollen wir Stabilität in Europa, dann müssen wir aufhören Dinge wie den Beitritt der Ukraine in die EU mit der Brechstange erzwingen zu wollen.



Der sog. Euro-Maidan war eine Reaktion der Bevoelkerung vor Ort auf den sich abzeichnenden Bruch eines Wahlversprechens - naemlich der Zuwendung zur EU - und vor allem anderen eins: eine innere Angelegenheit der Ukraine. Wir sind auch nicht in Ungarn oder Oesterreich einmarschiert, als die 2015 de facto aus Dublin II ausgestiegen sind. Und wir haben auch nicht Radio Gleiwitz wieder angeschaltet, nachdem PIS in Polen den Praesidenten gestellt hat.

Klarer positionieren? Absolut. Wir sollten uns in der Tat sehr klar positionieren, wenn Putin auf der Krim Potemkinsche Doerfer voller Faschisten aufstellt, waehrend er den echten Faschisten in Europa die Taschen mit Geld fuellt. Denn so wie die Dinge liegen - Stichwort "Verfassungsreform" - wird uns Zar Wladimir noch eine Weile erhalten bleiben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Schau es Dir doch einfach auf der Zeitlinie an.



Kann man machen, Ja. Entscheidend ist dabei, wo die Zeitlinie beginnt. In Falle Deiner Argumentation ist das ca. 1990, als KGB-Offizier Putin das Ende von UdSSR und Warschauer Pakt von Dresden aus erlebt hat. Wenn man das als Normalnull zugrunde legt, kann man Russland in der Rolle des darniederliegenden, bedraengten Landes sehen, dass irgendwann anfing um sich zu schlagen, um sich seiner Haut zu wehren. Immer noch unverhaeltnismaessig und kontraproduktiv, aber für das Verhältnis Russland / Westen und aus russischer Perspektive mag das vielleicht noch zulässig sein, für das Verhältnis Russlands zu seinen Nachbarn aus deren Perspektive eher nicht. Aber so veraechtlich wie Du das "Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Voelker" abtust, scheinen Dir ukrainische Befindlichkeiten ohnehin nicht so wichtig zu sein?

Und dann gibt es da ja noch das Zitat Putins, demzufolge der Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion die groesste geopolitische Katastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts gewesen sei. Groesser demnach noch als zwei Weltkriege und ein Holocaust, immerhin. Mag sein, dass auch das wieder eher innenpolitisch motiviert war. Mag aber auch sein, dass seine Zeitleiste frueher beginnt als Deine.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es sind solche Schwarz-Weiß Betrachtungen welche die Debatte um den Umgang mit Russland nicht weiterbringen, bzw. immer wieder die gleichen Ergebnisse liefern.



Und es ist die unbedingte Suche nach Graustufen, die vom Anschluss in die Katastrophe gefuehrt hat.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich Aspekte Deiner Auffassung nicht auch teile; etwa die Umdeutbarkeit defensiver Waffensysteme als Komponente in einem offensiven Gesamtpaket. Ich teile nur nicht Deine Auffassung, das wir die eigene Aussen- und Sicherheitspolitik der Paranoia eines Nachbarn unterordnen sollten, die am Ende ja eher eine Aussage ueber den Nachbarn als ueber uns trifft: weil das eine sehr militaerisch gefaerbte Sicht auf die Dinge ist und nur den Status Quo verfestigen wird. Hier waere ich eher fuer diplomatische Initiativen. Wie auch immer die funktionieren sollen.


----------



## sam10k (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



Slezer schrieb:


> Die Russen dürfen so ein Spielzeug meiner Meinung nach gerne besitzen. Müssen sich ja wehren können falls mal was ist



mit atombomben?
wie kommt die normale zivilbevölkerung dazu?

mit einer atombombe triffst du keine militärischen ziele, das ist eine massenvernichtungswaffe und diese sind weltweit verboten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iu9HkfKJuNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MisterMarble (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Und weil die Russen diese Waffengattung für sich allein beanspruchen, sind es auch die bösen. Ich verstehe.


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Na ja, ist das nicht alles ein wenig Propaganda?

Mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit erreichen die russischen Raketen im Jahre 2020 nun das, was die Amerikaner seit 30 Jahren im Arsenal haben.

Die Minutemann II (da haben die irgendwie 400 Stück davon) erreichen maximal 29.000 km/h und fliegen, so what, um 11.000 km weit und haben alle ein MIRV System mit 8-12 Atombomben an Bord.

Abfangen kann keine Nation dieser Welt MIRVs, vor allem, wenn die zu Hunderten herunterregnen.

Selbst der israelische Irondom hört bei ca. 8000 km/h Angriffsgeschwindigkeit auf, zu funktionieren und die Viecher kommen auf Russland oder Amerika oder Europa mit grob 12-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit herunter.

Was wir haben ist schlichtweg schwachsinniges und pubertierendes "wer hat den Längsten" Gehabe.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Naja, militärisch gesehen macht solch eine Abschreckung schon Sinn,

solange es 2 oder mehr Parteien gibt,

welche über Atombomben verfügen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Ja, die Frage ist aber, warum es der Abschreckung überhaupt bedarf.

Es reichen ja schon 5 oder 10 Sprengköpfe und wir spielen hier in Europa Fallout 5 und für Russland und USA braucht es auch keine 30 Sprengköpfe je Land mit dem gleichen Effekt.

Im Ernstfall lassen aber beide Seiten gleich Mal mehrere Hundert aufeinander los - danach ist der Klimawandel definitiv kein Thema mehr...

Sorry, aber mehr als "Schwachsinn" habe ich zu dieser Art von Strategie der nuklearen Abschreckung nicht zu sagen.


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage ist aber, warum es der Abschreckung überhaupt bedarf.


Naja, Wettrüsten eben. Wenn Dein Nachbar 20 Kanonen auf Dein Grundstück richtet, würdest Du doch auch nicht nur eine aufstellen, um ihn zu kontern, obwohl ein einziger Treffer aus Deiner einen Kanone mit Glück auch genügen würde, oder?


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*

Siehe es so, werter keinick,

klar - Wettrüsten.

45 Jahre kalter Krieg mit endlosem Wettrüsten, irrsinnigen Militärausgaben, so hoch, dass der eine irgendwann nicht mehr konnte.
Alles für die Müllhalde produziert.
Und keine 25 Jahre später fangen wir mit dem Schwachsinn wieder an, das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...

Und es spielt gar keine Rolle, wer diesmal wieder angefangen hat, alle miteinander in einen großen Sack und immer feste mit dem Besen draufhauen, du triffst zu 100% immer den Richtigen.

Again, nix aus der Geschichte gelernt.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



compisucher schrieb:


> Und es spielt gar keine Rolle, wer diesmal wieder angefangen hat, alle miteinander in einen großen Sack und immer feste mit dem Besen draufhauen, du triffst zu 100% immer den Richtigen.
> 
> Again, nix aus der Geschichte gelernt.



So sieht es aus, leider 

Wenn Despoten nur daran denken,
ihr eigenes Vermächtnis in die Geschichtsbücher eintragen zu wollen,
wird da nichts Gescheites rauskommen.

Ohne diese gigantischen Rüstungsausgaben, hätten wir
jetzt schon die Armut in Afrika,
und diese Klimakrise im Griff.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rußlands Atombomben kommen mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit*



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ist das nicht alles ein wenig Propaganda?
> 
> Mit 27-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit erreichen die russischen Raketen im Jahre 2020 nun das, was die Amerikaner seit 30 Jahren im Arsenal haben.
> 
> ...



MIRV haben die Russen nicht seit 30, sondern seit 45 Jahren, und die Minuteman III kann maximal drei Sprengköpfe tragen - das war aber noch die Angabe aus der Zeit bevor Täuschkörper üblich wurden und bereits da gab es Gewicht-/Reichweitenprobleme. Vielleicht meinst du die Peacekeaper, das war afaik die einzige stationäre US-ICBM mit mehr als fünf RVs. Bei den seegestützten gibt es noch einige Versionen mit deutlich mehr, aber das sind dann 50-kT-Knallfrösche, während die UdSSR häufig 10-14 * 0,5-1 Mt genutzt hat, solange keine Rüstungsverträge dagegen sprachen, weswegen sie auch nicht 450 Stück von einer Rakete stationieren mussten.
Abfangsysteme gibt und gab es übrigens auf beiden Seiten gegen diese Designs, allerdings wurde die Zahl in Abrüstungsverträgen auf 12 Stützpunkte beschränkt und glücklicherweise mussten wir nie herausfinden, wie gut diese Technik wirklich ist.

Das alles hat aber wenig mit Avangard zu tun. Das geht's um eine angetriebene Form von MARV, die zehnmal längere Strecken im manövrierfähigen, aerodynamischen Flug zurücklegt (scheinbar etabliert sich HGV als Bezeichnung für solche Gleiter, auch wenn mir da irgendwie der Bezug zum Einsatz als ICBM-Payload fehlt). Sowas haben die USA bislang gar nicht, zumindest nicht offiziell und definitiv nicht getestet. Auch wenn X-41, X-43 und X-51 sicherlich Forschungen in dieser Richtung waren.


----------

